# Rocky Mountain Vertex Thread



## Rocklandbiker (7. Dezember 2006)

Hier einen kurzen Zwischenbericht meines Projektes "VERTEX". Bitte um konstruktive Kritik...  





zwischenzeitlich mit Gabel......





dann weiße Gabel wieder raus...RACE FACE Sattelstützte raus und mit SYNCROS Teilen aufgebaut. Stolz bin ich auf den meinen selbst mit Hand polierten Vorbau.    





getauscht wird noch der RINGLE Flaschenhalter in einen rot eloxierten gleicher Marke (sensationelll). Als Kurbel warte ich auf eine RACE FACE Deus in schwarz mit silbernen Blättern. Als Bremsanlage werde ich die schwarze K18 von Formula montieren. Und natürlich silberne NOKON´s !

So nun welche Gabel gilt es hier rein zu bauen ? Zuerst die Farbe....schwarz ? event. eine REBA 85cm, oder doch eine FOX F80 (silber) altes Modell oder 80 RLT altes Modell (silber) ?? Oder doch ne neue F80 von FOX in weiß ??? Fragen über Fragen...ich bitte um rege Hilfe.

Laufräder sind DT-Swiss 4.1 er...Da kommen dann irgendwann wenn ich meine Lebensversicherung bekomme mit 60    rot eloxierte CHRIS KING Naben rein...versteht sich von selbst, oder ?
Ja und die Starrgabel ist nur provisorisch eingebaut damit das edle Teil stehen bleibt. BAut auch vieeeel zu tief.... 

das beste Stück.....................einfach nur geil  :!: 





eh ich kanns einfach nicht lassen.......







unn nochemol




Demnächst mehr.....................RK


----------



## wilson (7. Dezember 2006)

Kommt gut. Wirklich toller Rahmen. Schade, dass es den nicht mehr gab als ich meinen bestellt und den 07er erhalten habe (den ich allerdings auch geil finde!).

Ein silbernde Fox kommt vielleicht nicht so gut. Es gibt die F80, glaub ich, auch in schwarz. Dann sonst eher die Reba. Jetzt muss nur noch der Race Face Kleber an der Kettenstrebe weg und das mit den silbernen Nokons würde ich mir noch überlegen. Eher ganz dezente XTR Schaltzüge in schwarz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (7. Dezember 2006)

Ach ja: die Sattelklemme müsste auch rot sein, damits zum King passt!


----------



## Catsoft (7. Dezember 2006)

Würde die Reba nehmen, hat allerdings eher Funktionsgründe... Ansonsten: Schönes Projekt.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. Dezember 2006)

wilson schrieb:


> Ach ja: die Sattelklemme müsste auch rot sein, damits zum King passt!


ich will mal abwarten wie der rote RINGLE Flaschenhalter kommt. Es darf auch nicht zuviel rot sein ! Ich will ja noch in einigen Jahren (max.1) die roten CK Naben......


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. Dezember 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Würde die Reba nehmen, hat allerdings eher Funktionsgründe... Ansonsten: Schönes Projekt.



soll heißen die REBA ist funktionell besser als ne FOX ?


----------



## wilson (7. Dezember 2006)

Ja, komm schon, erklär uns das Catsoft....

Hab soeben die Reba an meinem Vertex bei Ebay verschachert und eine Fox gekauft - aus Funktionsgründen!


----------



## Der Toni (7. Dezember 2006)

Zum Vertex passt sehr gut eine F80x.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. Dezember 2006)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Zum Vertex passt sehr gut eine F80x.




Klar passt ne F80x, aber auch von der Farbe ? Würde schwarz optisch nicht besser kommen ? Und ne Fox umlackieren ? Weiß nicht.......

RK


----------



## Tolpan76 (8. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen!

Hab von meinem Händler gehört das Fox auf Wunsch die Gabeln umlackiert. Du schickst sie z. B. für nen Service ein und sagst du hättest sie gerne in schwarz. Die bauen dann alles aus und lackieren sie um. Kann man ja mal nachfragen ...

Die Fox an meinem ETSX hat mein Händler von Privat weiß lackieren lassen und bis jetzt hab ich noch keine Probleme damit. 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. Dezember 2006)

Tolpan76 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Hab von meinem Händler gehört das Fox auf Wunsch die Gabeln umlackiert. Du schickst sie z. B. für nen Service ein und sagst du hättest sie gerne in schwarz. Die bauen dann alles aus und lackieren sie um. Kann man ja mal nachfragen ...
> 
> ...



Dem ist so. Kostet allerdings 160 EUR !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (8. Dezember 2006)

wenn ich mir das Vertex so anschaue, der Rahmen ist vorne silber.
Die F80X ist es auch, würde also gut passen.


----------



## s.d (8. Dezember 2006)

Also entweder schwarz oder silber aber ich fänd schwarz am Besten 
ist echt schön geworden dein Vertex werde bald mal ein Update von meinem reinstellen das bald mal fahrtüchtig sein sollte zumindest wieder bis ins Frühjahr weil freeriden ist zwar geil aber auf nem leichten Hardtail durch die Gegend zu schießen ist mindestens genauso geil


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. Dezember 2006)

So jetzt mit rotem Flaschenhalter !?!?!?????
Oder doch lieber in schwarz ?????


----------



## wilson (12. Dezember 2006)

Uhh. Der gefällt mir gar nicht. Viel zu auffällig an dem schlichten Rahmen. Man sieht nur noch den. Lieber den Schwarzen und dafür eine rote Sattelklemme...


----------



## soederbohm (12. Dezember 2006)

Schwarz! Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## wilson (12. Dezember 2006)

Was ist das eigentlich für ein chainstayguard?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. Dezember 2006)

Eigenbau, stammt noch aus meiner Zeit als CC-Rennfahrer )
Scherz, ist einfach ein Stück Schlauch mit Kabelbindern befestigt.
Gruß RK


----------



## Monday (12. Dezember 2006)

sehr schön, besonders der vorbau.

ich würde eine Fox F80 RLT (07er) nehmen und sie zweifarbig ordern, also in den farben des vertex  

zum flaschenhalter: ich würde den silbernen mit roten schrauben bevorzugen und ggf. rote schelle.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. Dezember 2006)

Monday schrieb:


> sehr schön, besonders der vorbau.
> 
> ich würde eine Fox F80 RLT (07er) nehmen und sie zweifarbig ordern, also in den farben des vertex
> 
> zum flaschenhalter: ich würde den silbernen mit roten schrauben bevorzugen und ggf. rote schelle.



Das hört sich richtig gut an. Habe die Schrauben schon geordert !!!! 
RK


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. Dezember 2006)

Monday schrieb:


> sehr schön, besonders der vorbau.
> 
> ich würde eine Fox F80 RLT (07er) nehmen und sie zweifarbig ordern, also in den farben des vertex
> 
> zum flaschenhalter: ich würde den silbernen mit roten schrauben bevorzugen und ggf. rote schelle.




so gesagt, getan........wenn jetzt nur noch der Flaschenhalter "filigraner" wäre   

der nächste Schritt: *rot* eloxierte Kurbelschrauben eh ?! Dann reichts denke ich mit rot.


----------



## wilson (14. Dezember 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> so gesagt, getan........wenn jetzt nur noch der Flaschenhalter "filigraner" wäre
> 
> der nächste Schritt: *rot* eloxierte Kurbelschrauben eh ?! Dann reichts denke ich mit rot.



Eine rote Sattelrohrklemme ging gerade noch....


----------



## s.d (15. Dezember 2006)

Yeah the red screws rulez i have that too at my slayer

ich komme gerade von der weihnachtsfeier        und i muß sagen das rocky einfach so abartig geil ist das ich es mit worten gar nicht beschreiben kann ich rathe euch nur kauft euch rocky dann ist euer Leben erfüllt ihr braucht keine Freundin denn ihr geht immer zum RIDEN rocky ist so dermaßen hot kauft eucht ein rm und ihr wisst warum ihr geboren seit rm rulez so abartig es ist der Sinn meines Lebens oooooooh ja ich liebe es so sehr und ich kann nichts dagegen machen rocky ist so super mega hot


----------



## Der Toni (15. Dezember 2006)

s.d schrieb:


> Yeah the red screws rulez i have that too at my slayer
> 
> ich komme gerade von der weihnachtsfeier        und i muß sagen das rocky einfach so abartig geil ist das ich es mit worten gar nicht beschreiben kann ich rathe euch nur kauft euch rocky dann ist euer Leben erfüllt ihr braucht keine Freundin denn ihr geht immer zum RIDEN rocky ist so dermaßen hot kauft eucht ein rm und ihr wisst warum ihr geboren seit rm rulez so abartig es ist der Sinn meines Lebens oooooooh ja ich liebe es so sehr und ich kann nichts dagegen machen rocky ist so super mega hot




such schon mal die Aspirin.  :kotz:


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. Dezember 2006)

Der Toni schrieb:


> such schon mal die Aspirin.  :kotz:


und Du glaubst ne Aspirin reicht da ? ist der dicht . Was wollt er eigentlich sagen ?


----------



## Roelof (15. Dezember 2006)

ich hätte vielleicht noch eine andere kurbel f. dich, eine silberne race face forged f. 4-kant... interesse?? hätte nur 420g


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. Dezember 2006)

@ Roelof

Poste mal ein Bild bitte !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Januar 2007)

und weiter gehts.......jetzt mit FOX Gabel, schwarzem Syntace Vorbau, und Nobby Nic Reifen.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Januar 2007)

soooooooooooooooooooooooo jetzt mit Crank Kurbel einfach zu geil um in den Keller zu stellen.


----------



## Der Toni (11. Januar 2007)

sieht echt klasse aus, die Kurbel!  ( dazu würde ein alter schlanker XTR Umwerfer wunderbar passen  )


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Januar 2007)

Der Toni schrieb:


> sieht echt klasse aus, die Kurbel!  ( dazu würde ein alter schlanker XTR Umwerfer wunderbar passen  )



Jetzt wo ich eine wirklich sehr schöne Kurbel gefunden habe werde ich es im Modus "Non Shimano" aufbauen !


----------



## kohpa (12. Januar 2007)

hallo Rocklandbiker,

sehr schönes Bike was Du dir da aufbaust   Eine rote Sattelklemme sehe ich auch noch. http://www.hopegermany.com/voir_SCR_image__tgrandeimage_1.htmlDie würde das Schwarz zwischen Sattelrohr und Stütze etwas unterbrechen.
Wenn Du dann noch die roten Naben dran hast ist's meiner Meinung nach genug rot. Versuche schlicht zu bleiben 
Die Nokons's, bist Du dir da sicher? Wenn's dann vorne auch verbaut hast, wirst dann ev. feststellen, dass diese zu auffällig sind und die ganze Harmonie stören?

Gruss Opa


----------



## Der Toni (12. Januar 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich eine wirklich sehr schöne Kurbel gefunden habe werde ich es im Modus "Non Shimano" aufbauen !



Hab ich auch probiert, aber bei Pedalen und Umwerfer musste ich einfach eine Außnahme machen. Da geht Funktion und Optik vor Prinzip.
Welche Pedale baust du dran?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. Januar 2007)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Hab ich auch probiert, aber bei Pedalen und Umwerfer musste ich einfach eine Außnahme machen. Da geht Funktion und Optik vor Prinzip.
> Welche Pedale baust du dran?



Crank Brothers entweder SL oder TI. Vorab aber erstmal Shimano XTR die hab ich noch und damit Zeit zum sparen.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. Januar 2007)

Opaflink schrieb:


> hallo Rocklandbiker,
> 
> sehr schönes Bike was Du dir da aufbaust   Eine rote Sattelklemme sehe ich auch noch. http://www.hopegermany.com/voir_SCR_image__tgrandeimage_1.htmlDie würde das Schwarz zwischen Sattelrohr und Stütze etwas unterbrechen.
> Wenn Du dann noch die roten Naben dran hast ist's meiner Meinung nach genug rot. Versuche schlicht zu bleiben
> ...


Ja da muss noch was geschehen. ich tendiere zu ner silbernen Klemme


----------



## s.d (12. Januar 2007)

JA silber oder rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Januar 2007)

und weiter gehts      



















Ich glaub ich brauch ne neue Cam. Irgendwie ist alles ein wenig unscharf und ohne Farbe...............mmhhh ?!?!?!?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Januar 2007)

ich weiß.....die blauen FOX-Aufkleber müssen runter !!!!! Sollte ich mir Tribals...............??? weiß nicht......


----------



## wilson (21. Januar 2007)

Gratuliere. Einfach nur ein geniales Bike.  Sorgsam und stimmig aufgebaut. Fehlt nur noch die rote Sattelstützenklemme und die Gewichtsangabe.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Januar 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Gratuliere. Einfach nur ein geniales Bike.  Sorgsam und stimmig aufgebaut. Fehlt nur noch die rote Sattelstützenklemme und die Gewichtsangabe.




Das Gewicht ist 11.069 Kg, mit ner professionellen Bikewaage digital gewogen. Inkl. Pedalen und Flaschenhalter. So wie auf den Foto´s und natürlich mit kompletter Bremsanlage (die hintere Bremse fehlt, war neu und defekt).


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Januar 2007)

ich kanns nich lassen.....


----------



## ik23 (22. Januar 2007)

So, will auch mitspielen, MEINS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Januar 2007)

@ ik23
 aber mach doch gleiche Reifen drauf.


----------



## ik23 (22. Januar 2007)

Ja, gleiche Reifen wären machbar, liegen hier auch irgendwo rum, hatte nur gerade keine Lust, für das Foto zu wechseln. So ist es im normalen Fahrzustand mit Semislicks und da hat es sich durch ungleichen Verschleiß ergeben, dass der vordere noch aus einer Zeit ist, wo beide Reifen rot waren. Sieht aber auch sehr verwegen aus, so zweifarbig, finde ich.  
Schlimmer ist der Sattel, zwar alt und gut eingesessen, aber das blau passt leider gar nicht. Fällt mir nur so selten auf, da ich den beim Fahren ja nicht sehe.


----------



## wilson (22. Januar 2007)

Hier ist Meines: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wenn Ihrs nicht mögt wanderts gleich in eine der Tonnen im Hintergrund.


----------



## ik23 (22. Januar 2007)

Na dann weg damit (öhm, wo wohnst du doch gleich?)! Nein, im Ernst, sehr schönes Rad, auch wenn keiner weiß, wo es nun wirklich geboren wurde. Ich sollte wirklich mal losziehen und mir die neuen Rahmen live ansehen, das Unterrohr sieht schon sehr stylish aus. Und die massiven Ausfallenden machen auch einen guten Eindruck. Und die neuen verwehten Ahornblätter, und überhaupt... 
Was ringelt sich denn da um das Oberrohr, am Schriftzug?


----------



## wilson (22. Januar 2007)

Diebstahlsicherung. Danke. Mir gefällt der Rahmen auch, obwohl der Vertex 70 aus dem letzten Jahr...(seufz).


----------



## soederbohm (22. Januar 2007)

Also dieses Weiß-Blau.....richtig bayrisch  Gefällt!

@wilson
Dein Slayer ist übrigens Modelljahr 2005, nicht 2006.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## bestmove (23. Januar 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Also dieses Weiß-Blau.....richtig bayrisch  Gefällt!
> Gruß
> Martin


Hey, du bist wohl nen richtiger bayrischer Bub, durch und durch  aber selbst als Preuße gefällt das weiß-blau richtig gut  Eventuell werde ich mir Ende des Jahres auch ein Vertex gönnen ... schaun wa mal


----------



## soederbohm (23. Januar 2007)

Eigentlich bin i ja a Preiß, aber mittlerweile assimiliert


----------



## Flow.Zero (23. Januar 2007)

Ich hoffe mittlerweile den Status eines Canadiers zu erlangen. 
Nicht dass Bayrisch schlecht wäre


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. Januar 2007)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mittlerweile den Status eines Canadiers zu erlangen.
> Nicht dass Bayrisch schlecht wäre


nee aber da hats so viele "Problembären"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. Januar 2007)

nach Angaben der BIKE Stylepolizei muss der Steuersatz und die Sattelklemme farblich "immer" übereinstimmen, also wirklich immer !!!!!
CK bietet ja sowas nicht an, also muss ich mir überlegen mit welchen Teilen (Weil ich will ja keinen so argen Herstellermix an meinem Bike) ich das realisiere.
Die Sattelklemme muss für mich dann eben die gleiche Marke wie die Schnellspanner sein. 
Da gibt es dann die Teile von *HOPE*





und die Teile von _*TUNE*_





Bei _*SALSA*_ ist mir der Hebel an der Sattelklemme und an den Schnellspannern zu proper und SALSA hat keinen schlichte Sattelklemme
Was würdet Ihr mir enpfehlen ?


----------



## wilson (23. Januar 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> @wilson
> Dein Slayer ist übrigens Modelljahr 2005, nicht 2006.



Stimmt. Tnx!


----------



## wilson (23. Januar 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> nach Angaben der BIKE Stylepolizei muss der Steuersatz und die Sattelklemme farblich "immer" übereinstimmen, also wirklich immer !!!!!
> CK bietet ja sowas nicht an, also muss ich mir überlegen mit welchen Teilen (Weil ich will ja keinen so argen Herstellermix an meinem Bike) ich das realisiere.
> Die Sattelklemme muss für mich dann eben die gleiche Marke wie die Schnellspanner sein.
> Da gibt es dann die Teile von *HOPE*
> ...



Wenns Dich nicht stört, dass an einem kanadischen Bike was Deutsches dran ist, dann die Tune. Da gäbs sogar noch die passenden Hörnchen dazu.

Edit: Sind auch schön schlicht und filigran. Dazu leicht uns stabil. Leider sauteuer (aber das scheint bei Dir keine allzugrosse Rolle zu spielen). Bei den Hope gefallen mir die Hebel überhaupt nicht. Sehen aus wie Mäusepimmel.


----------



## Catsoft (23. Januar 2007)

Die Salsa sind auch technisch nix. Die Hope SS haben Messingpfannen und haben eine klasse Klemmkraft. Sind auffälliger als Tune, wenns also um Farbe geht  Tune ist halt leicht und gut. Hope schön und gut....


----------



## wilson (23. Januar 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Die Salsa sind auch technisch nix.



Weil die Klemmpfannen der Schnellspanner aus Plastik sind, oder? Soll ein Nachteil sein. Hatte bisher keine Probleme damit. Kommen dann trotzdem irgendwann mal weg. Die Sattelklemme bleibt aber, weil sie sehr ergonomisch ist.


----------



## Der Toni (23. Januar 2007)

Jaja, die "amtlichen" Tests in einschlägigen Bikezeitschriften.  Ich kann über die Salsa Schnellspanner nichts Negatives berichten. Würde mich mal interessieren, wer schonmal mit den Spannern Ärger gehabt hat. Hatte vorher DT Swiss Spanner drauf. Die waren wirklich käse.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. Januar 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Wenns Dich nicht stört, dass an einem kanadischen Bike was Deutsches dran ist, dann die Tune. Da gäbs sogar noch die passenden Hörnchen dazu.




Gibt es denn Canadische Schnellspanner ? Stimmt syncros, aber die gibt es meines Wissens nicht in Farbe. Und HOPE kommt aus England, passt das besser ?


----------



## aka (24. Januar 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Weil die Klemmpfannen der Schnellspanner aus Plastik sind, oder? Soll ein Nachteil sein. Hatte bisher keine Probleme damit. Kommen dann trotzdem irgendwann mal weg. Die Sattelklemme bleibt aber, weil sie sehr ergonomisch ist.



Bei meinem ist da nichts aus Plastik. Ist aber Alu und eben kein Messing. Hatte bisher noch keine Probleme, aber der Hope ist auf jeden Fall besser (habe ich auch einen, gibts leider nicht in Stahlrahmen-Mass).


----------



## aka (24. Januar 2007)

... sorry, doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueCloud (24. Januar 2007)

coole sache...irgendwie würde ich ne silberne/graue stütze mal probieren,würde sicher besser aaussehen...
nur so ne idee


----------



## wilson (24. Januar 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Bei meinem ist da nichts aus Plastik. Ist aber Alu und eben kein Messing. Hatte bisher noch keine Probleme, aber der Hope ist auf jeden Fall besser (habe ich auch einen, gibts leider nicht in Stahlrahmen-Mass).



Gemeint waren die Schnellspanner. Die habe Plastikwiderlager. Die Sattelstützenklemme nicht.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. Januar 2007)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> coole sache...irgendwie würde ich ne silberne/graue stütze mal probieren,würde sicher besser aaussehen...
> nur so ne idee


ja so´ne art XTR-Grau mmhh das könnt auch was sein.


----------



## ik23 (28. Januar 2007)

Weils Wetter doof und hier gerade nix los ist, ist hier nochmal meins mit artgerechteren Reifen und mehr Licht.


----------



## BlueCloud (29. Januar 2007)

ist das nen 01 baujahr?
suche noch bilder vom 01er vertex,allerdings in rot-metallic/silber!?!


----------



## ctwitt (29. Januar 2007)

Achtung bei Vertex TSC bis 2004 könnt ihr die Hope und Tune Sattelschnellspanner nicht verwenden. Da das Sattelrohr einen besonderen seltenen Durchmesser hat!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (30. Januar 2007)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Achtung bei Vertex TSC bis 2004 könnt ihr die Hope und Tune Sattelschnellspanner nicht verwenden. Da das Sattelrohr einen besonderen seltenen Durchmesser hat!!!



selten heißt 26,8mm?


----------



## BlueCloud (30. Januar 2007)

26,8mm ist aber so halbwegs standart bei rocky und ich habe 26,8mm und da passt ne hope-klemme!


----------



## ctwitt (30. Januar 2007)

ich habe sowohl eine Hope wie auch eine Tune klemme und die passen beide nicht richtig. Jedenfalls nicht so, dass ich diese verwenden würde. Ich habe das auch schon mit Jens von Bikeaction besprochen. Die kennen keinen Hersteller der einen Schnellspanner für dieses Maß produziert. Der Calsa könnte gehen die konnten mir aber keinen liefern.

Ich bin schon mit dem Tune gefahren, aber das sieht nicht gut aus wenn man den bis zum Anschlag zudrehen muss. Außerdem rutscht zumindest die Race Face Carbonstütze dann leicht.

Außerdem ist das sowieso nur unnötiges Gewicht, zumindest in Rennen hat man nie Zeit die Stütze runter zu machen, höchstens mal bei der TAC.


----------



## BlueCloud (30. Januar 2007)

und wie haste das da jetzt gelöst?


----------



## ik23 (30. Januar 2007)

Die 26,8 mm, die da oben stehen, sind der Sattelst.durchmesser, für die Klemme ist aber der Sitzrohraußendurchmesser relevant. Beim Alu-Vertex ist der 31,8 mm. Haben die frühen TSC vielleicht 28,6 mm, mag das mal jemand nachmessen, wenn's interessiert (hab  gerade mal die SuFu gefragt, mir war so, als wär das schonmal Thema gewesen, finds aber nicht)?


----------



## Clemens (30. Januar 2007)

ik23 schrieb:


> Die 26,8 mm, die da oben stehen, sind der Sattelst.durchmesser, für die Klemme ist aber der Sitzrohraußendurchmesser relevant. Beim Alu-Vertex ist der 31,8 mm. Haben die frühen TSC vielleicht 28,6 mm, mag das mal jemand nachmessen, wenn's interessiert (hab  gerade mal die SuFu gefragt, mir war so, als wär das schonmal Thema gewesen, finds aber nicht)?



Wenn ich die Daten (technische Änderungen 2004/2005) von BIKEACTION richtig auslege, ist beim Vertex (70/50) beim Wechsel des Stützendurchmessers von 26.8mm auf 27.2mm zum Modelljahr 2005 der Sitzrohrdurchmesser bei 31.8 geblieben. 28.6 Sitzrohrdurchmesser haben nur Blizzard und Hammer. Das TSC Vertex hat ab 2004 34.9mm Umwerfermass bei 27.2mm Stütze.


----------



## ctwitt (31. Januar 2007)

wie ich das gelöst habe, ich fahre mit der Standard Schelle, und nehme bei bedarf einen Imboschlüssel mit. 

also der Schnellspanner müßte etwa 31,00 mm haben und nicht 31,8 mm


----------



## xtobix (31. Januar 2007)

jep.... wenn man es genau nimmt ist das sattelrohrmaß 30,6 mm.
ich hab auch schon nach was anderem gesucht. 
also in alu ist nichts zu finden oder man läßt sich was schickes aus carbon bauen... bei lotz-carbon oder btp. 

www.lotz-carbon.de / www.b-t-p.de 

hat aber auch seinen preis.


----------



## 007harry (3. Februar 2007)

@wilson

wie fährt sich der neue Vertex 70?
was hast du für eine Rahmenhöhe?

hab mir das Komplettrad schon im November bestellt und es ist jetzt immernoch nicht da


----------



## wilson (9. Februar 2007)

Sorry. War mal eben ne Woche am Skifahren. 

Ich fahre Rahmengrösse 18. Das Bike fährt sich gut. Ist bocksteif aber gutmütig von der Geometrie her. Nicht zu gestreckt trotz 110mm Vorbau. Eben genau das, was ich fürn Marathon brauche.

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen: Ist nicht grad ein Leichtgewicht. Wiegt ca. 1600g und ist somit nominell sogar etwas schwerer als das Modell 06.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (9. Februar 2007)

Übrigens noch nen Nachtrag zu den Salsa Schnellspannern. Nachdem die in der MTB wegen der Plastikpfanne schlecht beurteilt wurden, hat man nun im Dauertest festgestellt, dass die Teile unproblematisch sind, so zu lesen im aktuellen Heft!


----------



## 007harry (11. Februar 2007)

und wie groß bist du?

hab mir´s auch in 18" bestellt und bin 178cm groß.
alle habens mir in der Größe empfohlen...

naja dafür gibts für das bissl Mehrgewicht eine gehörige Portion Steifigkeit und Qualität 

...und mein Bike is immernoch nicht da :.(


----------



## wilson (11. Februar 2007)

Ich glaube wir spielen in der selben Liga!


----------



## 007harry (13. Februar 2007)

ich weiß nun was passiert ist...

jemand hat meine Bestellung verbummelt! Deswegen warte ich seit Monaten    

@wilson: 
kannst du mir nochmal deine Körpergröße nennen damit ich vergleichen kann?
Ich hab voll Angst dass mir vieleicht der Abstand zwischen Lenker und Sattel einfach zu kurz ist.


----------



## wilson (13. Februar 2007)

Keine Angst. 18' sollte stimmen. Ich bin in etwa auch 178 und mit der Vorbaulänge kannste ja immer noch etwas tunen!


----------



## 007harry (16. Februar 2007)

cool! na das klingt doch gut


----------



## wilson (4. März 2007)

Jetzt mit der Deus. Ist halt doch geiler!


----------



## wilson (4. März 2007)

Das hab ich geschrieben






und trotzdem kommt das Bild nicht direkt in den post. Was mache ich falsch???


----------



## Redking (4. März 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Das hab ich geschrieben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also dein Bike geht bei mir! 





Sehr Schön!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (4. März 2007)

Wie hast Du das hingekriegt?


----------



## patek (4. März 2007)

hallo,
weiß hier jemand ob der neue vertex team rahmen steifer als der 2006er rahmen ist? vielleicht hat hier auch jemand den stw-wert vom neuen 2007er rahmen...


----------



## wilson (4. März 2007)

Wir wissen ja nicht mal, wo der Rahmen gemacht wird.


----------



## patek (4. März 2007)

der rahmen wird definitiv in kanda gemacht. ist allerdings der einzige vertex rahmen der in kanda gemacht wird. steht doch alles auf der rocky hp.....


----------



## wilson (5. März 2007)

patek schrieb:


> der rahmen wird definitiv in kanda gemacht. ist allerdings der einzige vertex rahmen der in kanda gemacht wird. steht doch alles auf der rocky hp.....



Schön wärs. Stimmt leider nur für die Rahmen bis Baujahr 06. Beim neuen Vertex fehlen die Wirhabendasteilvonhandincanadageschweisst-Symbole und Kleber mit denen die Jungs von RM sonst ja nicht sparen.

Laut italienischem Importeur wird der 70er Rahmen jetzt in Taiwan geschweisst.


----------



## soederbohm (5. März 2007)

Aber die Rede war ja auch vom Vertex Team, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patek (6. März 2007)

hallo,
also ich hab heute meinen vertex team carbon rahmen bekommen. auf dem rocky karton steht made in canda drauf. auf dem rahmen selber ist das symbol für Master Crafted (von Meistern gebaut) - Nur die besten Schweißer verfügen über das Feingefühl, um unsere hochwertigen Scandium-Rahmen zu schweißen. Der Höhepunkt der Schweißkunst bei Rocky Mountain.
wie das beim vertex 70 aussieht weiß ich nicht. da ist auf jedenfall der aufkleber nicht drauf. das sieht man aber, wie gesagt, alles auf der rocky hp.....


----------



## soederbohm (6. März 2007)

Offenbar werden nur die Scandium-Rahmen in Kanada geschweißt. Also: Team und Team Carbon.

Aber das hatten wir doch schonmal 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## patek (6. März 2007)

genau so ist es.....aus der vertex reihe werden nur die scandium rahmen in kanda hergestellt.....merkt man auch schon am aufpreis....


----------



## Rocklandbiker (8. März 2007)

ohne viele Worte einfach wirken lassen........


----------



## wilson (8. März 2007)

Ist immer noch schön. Die rote Sattelklemme fehlt aber immer noch!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. März 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Ist immer noch schön. Die rote Sattelklemme fehlt aber immer noch!



Bin mir noch nicht sicher...wenn dann ne Hope, oder ?
Die Ritchey-Griffe werden noch in RACEFACE screwon getauscht.


----------



## Catsoft (9. März 2007)

Wo hast du das Innenlager her?


----------



## wilson (9. März 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Bin mir noch nicht sicher...wenn dann ne Hope, oder ?
> Die Ritchey-Griffe werden noch in RACEFACE screwon getauscht.



Die Hope gefällt mir nicht. Ich finde die Salsa ganz schick. Klemmt auch gut und ist ergonmisch vom Hebel her. Gibts auch als Schnellspanner. Die Plastikunterlagen sind im Langzeitest unproblematisch.


----------



## numinisflo (9. März 2007)

Wenn ich dieses wunderbare Vertex sehe fängt der kleine unverschämte Mann in meinem Kopf schon wieder an mir zu sagen das ich so etwas auch brauche!

Wirklich wunderbar aufgebaut. Als Sattelklemme würde ich würde ich einen rot eloxierten Würger empfehlen!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## bestmove (9. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Wenn ich dieses wunderbare Vertex sehe fängt der kleine unverschämte Mann in meinem Kopf schon wieder an mir zu sagen das ich so etwas auch brauche!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> FLO



hehe, hast du auch son kleines Männchen?! Schlimm, ganz schlimm sowas   

@Rockland
wirklich sehr schönes Bike und egal ob Hope, Salsa oder Tune, ne rote Klemme würde das ganze perfekt abrunden  

P.S. Konntest du was reißen auf der Messe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. März 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> hehe, hast du auch son kleines Männchen?! Schlimm, ganz schlimm sowas
> 
> @Rockland
> wirklich sehr schönes Bike und egal ob Hope, Salsa oder Tune, ne rote Klemme würde das ganze perfekt abrunden
> ...



Tut mir leid, bin wg. Krankheit ausgefallen. Aber wir haben die Systeme auch in unserem HeadOffice stehen. Ich bleibe dran und geb Dir Infos.
Gruß
RK


----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. März 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wo hast du das Innenlager her?



cosmicsports.de


----------



## JoeDesperado (31. März 2007)

07er RM Vertex (70 bzw custom):
wundert euch nicht über die sattelüberhöhung - das radl gehört einer dame und ich hab ihn für die probefahrt natürlich deutlich höher stellen müssen. 






















ausstattung:

fox 100 RLC
dt 240 / xr 4.2
XT
oro K18
Race Face Deus XC

die reifen & pedale werden noch getauscht, evtl. auch der sattel.


----------



## TurboLenzen (31. März 2007)

Sehr schönes Vertex! Nur dieser Spacerturm sieht etwas, naja. Aber wenns gut zum fahren ist, dann passts ja, aber die Optik leidet ein wenig.

Sonst Super schön...


----------



## s.d (31. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Wenn ich dieses wunderbare Vertex sehe fängt der kleine unverschämte Mann in meinem Kopf schon wieder an mir zu sagen das ich so etwas auch brauche!
> 
> Wirklich wunderbar aufgebaut. Als Sattelklemme würde ich würde ich einen rot eloxierten Würger empfehlen!
> 
> ...



Der Mann hat schon recht ein Vertex brauch man einfach


----------



## JoeDesperado (31. März 2007)

...die spacer werden natürlich nach der "probezeit" entfernt, gar keine frage


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. April 2007)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ...die spacer werden natürlich nach der "probezeit" entfernt, gar keine frage


----------



## Ollman (1. April 2007)

Hallo,

hier mein neues Race bike.





Ich hab so lange Beine und fühl mich wohl









Gruss Ollman


----------



## wilson (2. April 2007)

Gefällt mir sehr gut das Bike. Habe allerdings zwei Fragen:

- Was soll eigentlich das lange Steuerrohr im Vergleich zum Vertex 70? Wäre doch besser kürzer und dafür mehr Federweg. Oder nicht?

- Was bringt der Karbonhinterbau.? Leichter und steifer ist der Rahmen deswegen wohl nicht. Einfach des Carbons willen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (2. April 2007)

mir gefällt es auch gut..... das lange steuerrohr liegt wohl an der rahmengröße 20,5" (schätze ich....) man sieht mal wieder das die großen rahmen nicht so schön sind wie die kleineren.... der carbonhinterbau bringt wohl weder gewichtsersparnis noch steifigkeit - eher andersrum - eine bessere dämpfung. ich bin schwer am überlegen ob ich mir nicht auch ein vertex team zulege - dann aber ohne carbonhinterbau. gruß jako


----------



## wilson (2. April 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> mir gefällt es auch gut..... das lange steuerrohr liegt wohl an der rahmengröße 20,5" (schätze ich....) man sieht mal wieder das die großen rahmen nicht so schön sind wie die kleineren.... der carbonhinterbau bringt wohl weder gewichtsersparnis noch steifigkeit - eher andersrum - eine bessere dämpfung. ich bin schwer am überlegen ob ich mir nicht auch ein vertex team zulege - dann aber ohne carbonhinterbau. gruß jako



Welche Grösse hat denn der Rahmen?

Die Scandiumlegierung soll ja schon genug Dämpfungseigenschaften haben. Ich denke das Karbon ist wirklich nur dort, weils heutzutage sexy ist.


----------



## Ollman (2. April 2007)

Rahmen ist ein 20,5 er. Carbon dämpft ein wenig. Fährt sich echt gut, extrem Vortrieb im Gegensat zun ETS-X.

Gruss

Ollman


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. April 2007)

@ ollmann

Wo bekommm ich denn diesen schönen Flaschenhalter zu kaufen ?


----------



## einoesiinhh (3. April 2007)

Extreme - ist das nicht die Hausmarke vom Rose-Versand?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. April 2007)

einoesiinhh schrieb:


> Extreme - ist das nicht die Hausmarke vom Rose-Versand?



Richtich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patek (4. April 2007)

das liegt eindeutig an der rahmegröße....ich hab das gleiche vertex team in 18 zoll...meines sieht aber aus wie das abgebildete vertex 70...ich hab mich gerade total gewundert, was das denn sein soll...dachte, daß es vielleicht mehrere vertex team varianten gibt....aber die 18 zoll variante gefällt mir auch eindeutig besser...
achja, der carbon hinterbau bringt tatsächlich eine bessere dämpfung....die steifigkeit wird, denke ich mal gleich wie beim normalen team rahmen sein....auf jedenfall läßt sich das teil einfach nur geil fahren...wie ollmann schon sagte, genialer vortrieb und klettern tut das teil fast von alleine... 
hab bisher noch kein besseres hardtail gefahren...100% zu empfehlen...


----------



## ctwitt (18. April 2007)

Hallo,

endlich ist es fertig das Schmuckstück  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/360115/cat/17139

Flaschenhalter ist nur provisorisch!

Ein paar Dinge möchte ich noch anmerken.

Ich fahre seit Jahren Rocky Räder und darum war eigentlich auch keine andere Marke ein Thema, obwohl ich aufgrund der hohen Preise doch eine Zeit lang schwankte. Ich fahre zur Zeit ein Vertex TSC 2003 18,5" mit Magura Marta SL 160 mm Bremsen. Ich fahre ausschließlich dieses Rad sowohl bei XC Rennen als auch bei Marathons und der Transalpchallange. Natürlich auch im Training und auf Touren. Beim 2003er habe ich eine Sattelüberhöhung von 8 cm. Das 2007er ist 19" und ich habe jetzt noch eine Überhöhung von nur 5 cm. Das ist mir lieber. Mit der neuen Race Face Sattelstütze kann ich den Sattel weiter nach vorne positionieren. Das war mit der alten gekröpften Stütze so nicht möglich. Auch wollte ich unbedingt Shimano XTR Kurbel und Rapide Fire haben. Da ich mit den SRAM und Race Face Teilen ständig Ärger habe. Alle halbe Jahr am XO Schaltwerk neue Röllchen, einmal im Jahr an der Race Face Kurbel neue Lager. Die Formular habe ich genommen weil ich hoffe auch an langen Alpen Passabfahrten genügend Reserven zu haben 180/160. Außerdem wollte ich gerne alles in silber zu den Laufrädern haben. Sattelstützenschelle wird auch noch silber! Das Rad ist nicht auf absoluten Leichtbau aufgebaut sondern auf robusten Einsatz bei Rennen. Ich hatte schon immer Marzocchi Gabeln und konnte auch für dieses Rad eine der wenigen für Rocky lackierten 80 mm Gabeln bekommen. Die Gabel funktioniert sehr gut. 

Wenn ich ein Rad schon selber aufbaue, dann will ich es auch etwas individuell haben. Alle kommen mit Reba oder Fox und Mavic SLR daher, dann Ritchey WCS oder Syntace. So habe ich Race Face RM Marzocchi und ein Paar Teile von Tune und einen Chris King Steuersatz. 

RM Vertex TSC 2007 19"
Marzocchi Corsa WC 80 mm RM Edition
XTR 2007: Kurbel; Rapide Fire plus; Kasette; Kette; Umwerfer; Schaltwerk; Pedale
Tune: King/Kong Narben; Barends; Schnellspanner        
Mavic 717 mit DT 2,0 1,8 2,0
Maxxis Larsen TT 2,0 nicht UST!
Eclipse Schlauchlosset
RaceFace: Lenker 580mm Karbon; Sattelstütze Karbon; Vorbau 120mm
Formular Bianko mit Karbon Griffen (fehlen noch)
Sella Italia 135g SLR mit Titan gestell
Flaschenhalter werden wohl Elite werden
Chris King Steuersatz
Garmin EDGE305 Radcomputer


----------



## Ollman (18. April 2007)

SCHÖNES VERTEX  
Hast Du es mal gewogen ? Ich hab mir ja auch den großen (20,5") Rahmen bei meinem Vertex Team Carbon gegönnt. Kann daher auf einen 105 Vorbau zurückgehen. Hast DU vom Fahrverhalten ziwschen den unterschidlichen Rahmenhöhen schon einen Vergleich ?
Hab ja auch die Bianco verbaut und auch die Carbongriffe der Puro bestellt (beim örtlichen Radhändler). Hast Du schon einen Liefertermin erhalten ?

Gruss

Ollman


----------



## ctwitt (18. April 2007)

Also der Unterschied zwischen dem 18,5 Zoll und 19,0 Zoll Rahmen ist nicht sehr groß. Der 19" Rahmen baut vorne etwas höher. Somit habe ich zum 18,5 Zoll Rahmen eine um 3 cm geringere Sattelüberhöhung. Ich komme mit dem 120er Vorbau den ich bei beiden Rädern fahre mit meinem Schwerpunkt weiter nach vorne. Das ist gut für den Berg und fürs Drücken. Bergab ist es auch nicht schlechter da ich ja weniger Überhöhung habe. Ich bin am Sonntag in Münsingen mit dem 19" Canyon von Lado ein paar km gefahren. Die Sitzposition ist ähnlich. Das Canyon ist aber deutlich leichter und extrem steif.

Auf die Griffe warten wir seit Feb. und das kann noch dauern. 

Das Gewicht ist ausreichend niedrig für ein Hardtail. Es gibt sicher noch leichtere.


----------



## wilson (18. April 2007)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist ausreichend niedrig für ein Hardtail.



Bitte wiegen, würde mich sehr interessieren. Fürn Pisskontest : Mein Vertex 70 ist mit Pedale etwa 10.5kg.


----------



## versus (26. April 2007)

hallo zusammen,

will mir einen lange traum erfüllen und mein erstes RM zulegen!

kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein 17,5" vertex von 1995 für mich (1,80m) grössenmässig okay ist?
es soll mein gebrochenes 18" GT avalanche ersetzen und primär für kürzere schnelle cc-ausfahrten genutzt werden.

wenn ich mir die geposteten räder hier so ansehen, dann wird die lust mal die marke zu wechseln nicht eben kleiner...

danke schonmal!


----------



## wilson (26. April 2007)

Ich bin nur wenig kürzer als Du (ca. 178) und würde ein 18.5 nehmen. Beim neuen Vertex ein 18.


----------



## versus (27. April 2007)

danke! habe inzwischen anhand mtb-kataloge.de rausgefunden, dass das oberrohr hor. gemessen 56cm betragen soll.
das wäre dann nur 1cm kürzer als beim 18" GT


----------



## wilson (27. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> danke! habe inzwischen anhand mtb-kataloge.de rausgefunden, dass das oberrohr hor. gemessen 56cm betragen soll.
> das wäre dann nur 1cm kürzer als beim 18" GT



Von wo bis wo gemessen? Tatsächlich oder virtuell?


----------



## versus (27. April 2007)

am oberrohr gemessen sind es wohl 54 (mitte-mitte), laut katalog virtuell (horizontal) 56cm:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patek (28. April 2007)

hallo,
also die vertex 2007er rahmen haben bei 18" eine oberrohrlänge von 57,5cm (horizontal gemessen)....vor 2007 gab es die vertex rahmen nicht in 18" sondern in 18,5" und die hatten eine oberrohrlänge von 58,5cm.....
das kann man aber alles auf der rm homepage nachlesen...
also für deine größe kommt eigentlich nur das 18" bzw. 18,5" oder größer in frage...ich bin 1,78m und fahre ein 18" und das ist absolut perfekt für mich....


----------



## versus (28. April 2007)

patek schrieb:


> hallo,
> also die vertex 2007er rahmen haben bei 18" eine oberrohrlänge von 57,5cm (horizontal gemessen)....vor 2007 gab es die vertex rahmen nicht in 18" sondern in 18,5" und die hatten eine oberrohrlänge von 58,5cm.....
> das kann man aber alles auf der rm homepage nachlesen...
> also für deine größe kommt eigentlich nur das 18" bzw. 18,5" oder größer in frage...ich bin 1,78m und fahre ein 18" und das ist absolut perfekt für mich....



langsam habe ich mich auch schon damit abgefunden, dass der 17,5er zu klein ist für mich    
trotzdem danke für eure prompte hilfe ! ! !


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. Mai 2007)

in der Zwischenzeit hat ich Zeit.........................und hier und da auch Langeweile.................und was macht man mit der Zeit...........

VERTEX nach meinem Umbau von *roten* DT-Swiss Nabensatz auf kompletten *schwarzen* XT!!!! Dann Umbau vom *roten* CK Steuersatz auf nen *Silbernen*.........Umbau von Flat CC Flitzer Lenker auf nen coolen Rizer.....Umbau von Syntace-Vorbau zu RaceFace. Umbau *roten* Sattel mit nem *Schwarzen*.....das wird wohl einer in *weiß* in der nächsten Zeit wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe und ich nicht...........

*
Vorher..............*








*Nachher.............*


----------



## Jako (3. Mai 2007)

wie kann man freiwillig von dt-swiss 240 auf shimano xt naben wechseln    sattel und vorbau hast du gut gemacht  lenker hätte ich flat gelassen...... gruß jako


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Mai 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> wie kann man freiwillig von dt-swiss 240 auf shimano xt naben wechseln    sattel und vorbau hast du gut gemacht  lenker hätte ich flat gelassen...... gruß jako



Hat nur optische Gründe.......da kommen in Zukunft die CK Naben ran in silber !!! mit dem rest schwarz versteht sich !


----------



## wilson (3. Mai 2007)

So kann man das Problem mit der roten Sattelklemme natürlich auch lösen. Nur dass sie jetzt aber silbern sein sollte! 
Ich würde mir Gedanken über eine schwarze Deus Kurbel machen. Die CB gefällt mir nicht und sie ist doch technisch auch nicht ganz auf der Höhe. (oder machen die jetzt auch aussen liegende Lager?)


----------



## wilson (3. Mai 2007)

Was machst Du denn jetzt mit dem DT LRS?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Mai 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Ich würde mir Gedanken über eine schwarze Deus Kurbel machen. Die CB gefällt mir nicht und sie ist doch technisch auch nicht ganz auf der Höhe. (oder machen die jetzt auch aussen liegende Lager?)



Die CB ist der Hammer überhaupt an dem Rad !!!!!!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Mai 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Was machst Du denn jetzt mit dem DT LRS?


den stell ich in ebay, ist max. ca. 600 Km gelaufen.........müsst ich noch gut was dafür bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (3. Mai 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> So kann man das Problem mit der roten Sattelklemme natürlich auch lösen. Nur dass sie jetzt aber silbern sein sollte!
> Ich würde mir Gedanken über eine schwarze Deus Kurbel machen. Die CB gefällt mir nicht und sie ist doch technisch auch nicht ganz auf der Höhe. (oder machen die jetzt auch aussen liegende Lager?)




Das mit der Regel: Steuersatz - Sattelklemme = gleiche Farbe halte ich für Quatsch.
Es kommt auf die Rahmenlackierung, Sattelstütze etc. an. 
Das hat Rocklandbiker genau richtig gemacht.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Mai 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Die CB gefällt mir nicht und sie ist doch technisch auch nicht ganz auf der Höhe. (oder machen die jetzt auch aussen liegende Lager?)



technisch nicht ganz auf der Höhe   ????
Nur weil sie keine außenliegenden Lagerschalen hat ??? Hallo ??? oder soll ich mir ne Race Face zulegen nur weil sie sich binnen eines halben Jahres von schwarz in lila färbt ??? ist sie deshalb kultig ? Selbst der Vorbau (Deus) den ich jetzt montiert habe, beginnt sich in Richtung lila zu verfärben....ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden........Ne lass mal. Event. kommt noch ne USE-Stütze und USE-Vorbau dran.


----------



## wilson (3. Mai 2007)

Schon gut. Nur nicht gleich ranzig werden. Aussenliegende Lager erhöhen die Steifigkeit. Ausserdem ist Montage und Wartung einfacher (Ist aber alles meine Meinung).

Die Probleme der Deus wurden mannigfach diskutiert. Ich habe mit meiner keine Probleme. Ich finde sie schöner (ist aber wiederum nur meine Meinung).


----------



## wilson (3. Mai 2007)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Das mit der Regel: Steuersatz - Sattelklemme = gleiche Farbe halte ich für Quatsch.
> Es kommt auf die Rahmenlackierung, Sattelstütze etc. an.
> Das hat Rocklandbiker genau richtig gemacht.



Ihr könnt mich hauen, aber an dem Rad passt nur ein schwarzer Steuersatz wirklich. Das ist die dezenteste Lackierung von RM überhaupt. Der rote King war ein Versuch, das ganze etwas aufzupeppen (was nicht schlecht funktioniert hat). Der Silberne steht einfach nur quer in der Landschaft.


----------



## wilson (3. Mai 2007)

Bezüglich des Lenkers schliesse ich mich meinem Vorredner an.


----------



## snapon (5. Mai 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Schon gut. Nur nicht gleich ranzig werden. Aussenliegende Lager erhöhen die Steifigkeit. Ausserdem ist Montage und Wartung einfacher (Ist aber alles meine Meinung).
> 
> Die Probleme der Deus wurden mannigfach diskutiert. Ich habe mit meiner keine Probleme. Ich finde sie schöner (ist aber wiederum nur meine Meinung).



ich habe 4 MTB`s mit unterschiedlichsten kurbeln - von baujahr 1993 bis 2006 . bitte sag mir doch mal wie ich das mit der steifigkeit der kurbeln feststellen kann . speziell bei meinem vollgefederten mit 2.25er ust reifen würde mich das mal interessieren ! fühle ich das beim fahren oder so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snapon (5. Mai 2007)

halt sorry - hab eben nochmal geschaut - es sind 5 MTB`s


----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. Mai 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mich hauen, aber an dem Rad passt nur ein schwarzer Steuersatz wirklich. Das ist die dezenteste Lackierung von RM überhaupt. Der rote King war ein Versuch, das ganze etwas aufzupeppen (was nicht schlecht funktioniert hat). Der Silberne steht einfach nur quer in der Landschaft.



Du musst wissen das hierzu noch ein schwarzer Lrs mit silbernen CK-Naben vorgesehen ist. Ich will es "klassisch" aufbauen. Silber/SW/weiß und nen schwarzen Steuersatz hat doch jeder........ 
PS: Der silberne Steuersatz passt hervoragend zum Steuerrohrlogo !!!!! Sieht richtig edel aus muss ich sagen und passt opisch supergenial zur Kurbel......Ne silberne Sattelrohrklemme wär glaub ich ganz ok....probier ich einfach mal aus.


----------



## ik23 (5. Mai 2007)

Ja wie, jetzt wieder mit flachem Lenker? Sehr gut!  Hattest du nicht auch mal einen polierten Syncros Vorbau drauf, was isn aus dem geworden, würde der nicht auch gut passen? Ok, farblich vielleicht nicht, aber die Form...  Oder ist der F99 mittlerweile fester Bestandteil?


----------



## wilson (5. Mai 2007)

snapon schrieb:


> ich habe 4 MTB`s mit unterschiedlichsten kurbeln - von baujahr 1993 bis 2006 . bitte sag mir doch mal wie ich das mit der steifigkeit der kurbeln feststellen kann . speziell bei meinem vollgefederten mit 2.25er ust reifen würde mich das mal interessieren ! fühle ich das beim fahren oder so ?



Ich weiss nicht, ob Du das merkst. Ich habe den Wechsel von Oktalink auf Hollotech II schon gemerkt. Darum geht es aber gar nicht. Vierkant und Oktalink waren einmal Stand der Technik. Sind sie aber nicht mehr.
PS: Das mit der einfacheren Montage und Wartung merkst Du aber schon, oder?


----------



## wilson (5. Mai 2007)

@rocklandbiker: Hier wird auf hohem Niveau gemeckert!


----------



## wilson (10. Mai 2007)

Hab gerade den Test des Vertex 50 in der aktuellen MTB gelesen. Witzig. Da steht was von extrem steilem Lenkwinkel von 72.5° und nervösem Fahrverhalten. Der Blick auf bikes.com zeigt aber, dass er 71° beträgt. Ich nenne das Fahrverhalten direkt und wenig. Dann kommen sie mit touristischer Geometrie und geben dem Bike grad mal ein gut. Ich finde die Geo halt eher bequemer und daher ideal für den Marathon. Touristisch tz, tz. Was wirklich interessant wäre, sind Angaben zu Steifigkeiten. Die versucht man vergebens. Wieder mal für die Tonne das Heftchen.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Mai 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> @rocklandbiker: Hier wird auf hohem Niveau gemeckert!



so sind die deutschen Perfektionisten halt


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Mai 2007)

ik23 schrieb:


> Ja wie, jetzt wieder mit flachem Lenker? Sehr gut!  Hattest du nicht auch mal einen polierten Syncros Vorbau drauf, was isn aus dem geworden, würde der nicht auch gut passen? Ok, farblich vielleicht nicht, aber die Form...  Oder ist der F99 mittlerweile fester Bestandteil?



keine Ahnung ob ich die Syntace Parts dran lasse. Ist mir hier und da nicht stylistisch genug um einem Rocky gerecht zu werden finde ich. Aber nochmal, die RF Teile im Bereich Vorbau sind ja nicht der Knaller und EASTON da fängt die Katze an zu heulen..........Der 2005 Deus Vorbau, das war n schöner......und der "alte" SYNCROS Vorbau gehört irgendwie an ein Retrobike und nicht an einen 2005er Rahmen. Also ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einer stimmigen Kombi von Vorbau / Lenker / und Sattelstütze.......USE ist auch nicht schlecht aber für´n Hardtail finde ich zu Globig (CNC gefräst). Ne THOMSON-Stütze ist mein absoluter Favorit aber passt ne THOMSON-Kombi an ein Rocky ?


----------



## Nofaith (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Hat jemand zufällig den 2007er Vertex Team Rahmen in 19 oder 20.5Zoll? Falls ja, mal nachgewogen wie schwer er ist? 

CU

NoFaith


----------



## wilson (12. Mai 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> keine Ahnung ob ich die Syntace Parts dran lasse. Ist mir hier und da nicht stylistisch genug um einem Rocky gerecht zu werden finde ich. Aber nochmal, die RF Teile im Bereich Vorbau sind ja nicht der Knaller und EASTON da fängt die Katze an zu heulen..........Der 2005 Deus Vorbau, das war n schöner......und der "alte" SYNCROS Vorbau gehört irgendwie an ein Retrobike und nicht an einen 2005er Rahmen. Also ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einer stimmigen Kombi von Vorbau / Lenker / und Sattelstütze.......USE ist auch nicht schlecht aber für´n Hardtail finde ich zu Globig (CNC gefräst). Ne THOMSON-Stütze ist mein absoluter Favorit aber passt ne THOMSON-Kombi an ein Rocky ?



Thomson Vorbauten sind auch sehr klobig! Race Face stimmt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## csx (12. Mai 2007)

hallo, 

meine kombi aus sattelstütze, vorbau und lenker find ich geil (diabolus, evolve xc, easton ec 90)  ... omg ich könnt heulen  

@rocklandbiker: bist du mit den kurbeln zufrieden? ich nehme an ja. wie lang fährst du die schon? hab sie mir mit nem titaninnenlager ( 5 jahre garantie  ) bestellen lassen und hoff mal dass sie demnächst eintreffen werden. wart schon 3 wochen druff  rf find ich nicht mehr so toll, habe mit meinem kurbelsatz auch nur scherereien gehabt ( ständig locker, lager im arsch etc. )


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Mai 2007)

csx schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> meine kombi aus sattelstütze, vorbau und lenker find ich geil (diabolus, evolve xc, easton ec 90)  ... omg ich könnt heulen
> 
> @rocklandbiker: bist du mit den kurbeln zufrieden? ich nehme an ja. wie lang fährst du die schon? hab sie mir mit nem titaninnenlager ( 5 jahre garantie  ) bestellen lassen und hoff mal dass sie demnächst eintreffen werden. wart schon 3 wochen druff  rf find ich nicht mehr so toll, habe mit meinem kurbelsatz auch nur scherereien gehabt ( ständig locker, lager im arsch etc. )



Bin ca. 250 Km damit gefahren und was passierte auf der letzten Ausfahrt ?
Kurbel hat sich gelöst. Hab sie ohne Drehmoment mit nem Imbus angezogen. Mal sehn ob das hält....ansonsten steifes und optisch brilliantes Teil.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. Mai 2007)

csx schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> meine kombi aus sattelstütze, vorbau und lenker find ich geil (diabolus, evolve xc, easton ec 90)  ... omg ich könnt heulen



Ok den evolve mit der weißen Schrift kann man sehen........


----------



## Ollman (13. Mai 2007)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hat jemand zufällig den 2007er Vertex Team Rahmen in 19 oder 20.5Zoll? Falls ja, mal nachgewogen wie schwer er ist?
> 
> ...



Servus,

ich habe den Vertex Team Rahmen mit Carbonhinterbau (limited edition) in 20,5 ". Gewich inkl. Sattelklemme 1710g. Laut meinem örtlichen bikehändler kannst Du für den normalen ca.120g abziehen.

Gruss

Ollman


----------



## bestmove (16. Mai 2007)

Hi @all,
kennt jemand einen Unterschied vom Vertex 10 zu den "Höherwertigen" Vertex Rahmen? Ich hab gehört die Lackierung soll eine andere sein?! Wäre super wenn einer mehr Informationen hat ...


----------



## MTsports (16. Mai 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Hi @all,
> kennt jemand einen Unterschied vom Vertex 10 zu den "Höherwertigen" Vertex Rahmen? Ich hab gehört die Lackierung soll eine andere sein?! Wäre super wenn einer mehr Informationen hat ...




Der Vertex 10 Rahmen ist bis zum 70er der gleiche. 
Der Unterschied bei der Lackierung liegt nur darin das die Modelle bis zum 50er Einfarbig sind und ab dem 50er Zweifarbig.
Erst das TEAM Modell kommt dann im Scandium Material!

Gruß Markus


----------



## wilson (16. Mai 2007)

MTsports schrieb:


> Der Vertex 10 Rahmen ist bis zum 70er der gleiche.
> Der Unterschied bei der Lackierung liegt nur darin das die Modelle bis zum 50er Einfarbig sind und ab dem 50er Zweifarbig.
> Erst das TEAM Modell kommt dann im Scandium Material!
> 
> Gruß Markus



Stimmt nicht. Die Sc und 70er unterscheiden sich von den darunter angesiedelten Modelle. Die Geo (z.B. Lenkwinkel) ist anders und auch der Produktionsort (zu sehen auf bikes.com). So wurden nur Sc und 70er in Kanada geschweisst (Das 70er heute auch nicht mehr ).


----------



## MTsports (18. Mai 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. Die Sc und 70er unterscheiden sich von den darunter angesiedelten Modelle. Die Geo (z.B. Lenkwinkel) ist anders und auch der Produktionsort (zu sehen auf bikes.com).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wilson (18. Mai 2007)

MTsports schrieb:


> wilson schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Stimmt nicht. Die Sc und 70er unterscheiden sich von den darunter angesiedelten Modelle. Die Geo (z.B. Lenkwinkel) ist anders und auch der Produktionsort (zu sehen auf bikes.com).
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockinger (26. Mai 2007)

Guten Abend 

So liebe Vertex Gemeinde: Da mein 97er Element Race momentan nicht mehr zu retten ist habe ich mir für zwischendurch mal ein Vertex Rahmen gegönnt.Es ist ein 1995er T.O. Mache morgen mal ein paar Fotos. Vorab mal der nackte Rahmen. Danke nochmal an Michael855.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/375071/cat/500/ppuser/89427


----------



## ik23 (26. Mai 2007)

Schön, endlich ein rotgelbes hier drin  Die scheinen ja fast ausgestorben zu sein  

(schade, ein Jahr später hat das t.o. die Ahornblätter am Farbübergang bekommen)


----------



## Sharleena (27. Mai 2007)

Hej Leute, dies wird mein neues Bike werden, ich bin total scharf darauf. Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## ik23 (27. Mai 2007)

Ja hallo, wäre immerhin das erste dieser neuen Frauen-Vertices (Mehrzahl von Vertex  ) Wann isses denn soweit?


----------



## Sharleena (27. Mai 2007)

Hej, 

ich habe es gestern bei meinem Haus- und Hof Mountainbikehändler gesehen und mich total in dieses Bike verliebt. Allein die Komponenten und die Farbe - ich bin hin und weg. Muß mal schauen, wann ich es mir leisten kann - 1.500 Euro wollen auch verdient werden. Aber ich denke, es wird nicht mehr lange dauern - wenn ich mal was will, dann gleich


----------



## ik23 (27. Mai 2007)

Um so besser, dann kannst ja am Dienstag gleich ein Foto posten, wenn du es abgeholt hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sharleena (27. Mai 2007)

Werde ich sofort machen  Am Dienstag um 9 h stehe ich im Laden


----------



## swannema (30. Mai 2007)

Hier ist mein '97er T.O. Fast alles noch original. Ich habe das Bike in den USA gekauft, da ich dort einige Jahre gelebt habe.


----------



## ik23 (30. Mai 2007)

... 

Ist das sowas wie ein Midseason Modell? Im 97er Katalog hat das Vertex noch andere Ausfallenden, die sehen da massiver aus. Die von deinem sehen aus wie in meinem 98er (rot-weiß).


----------



## swannema (30. Mai 2007)

Kann schon sein, falls es so etwas überhaupt gab. Hast Du den Katalog vielleicht als pdf Datei? Ich bin nämlich auf der Suche nach dem, meiner ist bei unserem Umzug zurück nach Deutschland verloren gegangen.


----------



## ik23 (30. Mai 2007)

Nein, hab nur diese eine Seite (ok, und die vom Element). Stammt ursprünglich aus einem anderen Thread, aber da sind die Bilder nicht mehr drin. 
Kannst aber gern versuchen, jemand hier zu überreden, den Katalog endlich mal komplett zu scannen und online zu stellen, du bist nicht der einzige, der ihn gern hätte


----------



## swannema (31. Mai 2007)

Das ist doch schon mal was, vielen Dank. Da kommen viele Erinnerungen hoch.


----------



## Catsoft (31. Mai 2007)

swannema schrieb:


> Hier ist mein '97er T.O. Fast alles noch original. Ich habe das Bike in den USA gekauft, da ich dort einige Jahre gelebt habe.



Hat deiner S-Bend Streben und kein Verbindungsstück zwischen den Kettenstreben hinter dem Tretlager? Dann entspräche der Rahmen einem 97ziger Ltd.


----------



## swannema (31. Mai 2007)

Keine Ahnung ob das die S-Bends sind oder die Curved, Verbindungsstück ist auch da. Ich habe mal den Jungs von RM eine EMail mit einem Bild geschickt, mal sehen was die zu sagen haben. Ist auch egal, das Bike macht immer noch Riesenspass, nur die Gabel hat es langsam hinter sich, da brauche ich bald Ersatz, ich weiß nur noch nicht welche. Fuer Ideen bin ich immer offen.


----------



## ik23 (31. Mai 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> [...] kein Verbindungsstück zwischen den Kettenstreben hinter dem Tretlager? Dann entspräche der Rahmen einem 97ziger Ltd.



Hätt gedacht, das normale Modell hat dieses Verbindungsstück nicht, so wie der 95er von Rockinger weiter oben. Sehr eigenartig, ich bin dafür, das es ein verfrühter 98er Rahmen ist. Mal sehn, ob bikeaction(?) sich bequemt, zu antworten.


----------



## Catsoft (1. Juni 2007)

ik23 schrieb:


> Mal sehn, ob bikeaction(?) sich bequemt, zu antworten.



Hier sicher nicht....

Ich hab ein 97ziger Ltd. und ein 98 T.O. (gehabt). Dein Rahmen scheint meinem 97ziger Ltd. zu entsprechen. 98 waren die Streben gerade und die Kabelstopper nicht mehr genietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockinger (1. Juni 2007)

[/url][/IMG]

So die ersten Gehversuche...bzw Rollversuche.Lenker und Vorbau sind nur zu Messzwecken montiert werden gegen rote Teile ersetzt.


----------



## ik23 (4. Juni 2007)

War heute radeln/bergsteigen/schneewandern, teils unfreiwillig, aber das Rad musste da mit durch.


----------



## Rockinger (15. Juni 2007)

Es ist vollbracht Sie ist fertig meine Stadtschlampe:


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. Juni 2007)




----------



## Rockinger (16. Juni 2007)

Thx


----------



## Elfriede (16. Juni 2007)

Was für eine Rahmengröße empfehlt ihr bei 182 cm Körpergröße und 85 cm Schrittlänge?

MfG Björn


----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. Juni 2007)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Was für eine Rahmengröße empfehlt ihr bei 182 cm Körpergröße und 85 cm Schrittlänge?
> 
> MfG Björn



18,5  (47cm)


----------



## Tolpan76 (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

hab hier auch noch eins aus dem letzten Jahrtausend  





Bin mal gespannt wie es euch gefällt ... 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Catsoft (22. Juni 2007)

Ist doch schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Juni 2007)

Tolpan76 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab hier auch noch eins aus dem letzten Jahrtausend
> Bin mal gespannt wie es euch gefällt ...
> ...




schön     aber die Gabel 
Die Hörnchen sind bleischwer (138gr.) aber die besten die es je gab


----------



## Tolpan76 (22. Juni 2007)

Die Gabel hab ich damals gesehen und mir gedacht "Die muss ich haben"  Ist halt was seltenes aber von der Funktion ist sie nicht so schlecht. Gut ... mit den heutigen (Fox Talas am ETS-X) natürlich nicht zu vergleichen. 
Leider lässt sich der Dämpfer wohl nicht so einfach gegen was "Luftiges" austauschen da nicht viel Platz ist. 
Da ich aber sowieso nur noch mit dem Fully oder dem Renner unterwegs bin und die Freundin sich noch nicht zum MTB'en erweichen lässt, bleibt es so.

Christian


----------



## Rockinger (22. Juni 2007)

Geil noch so ein klassisches Rocky aus den end  90ern. Schickes Teil. und dann auch noch aus Wiesbaden.


----------



## swannema (22. Juni 2007)

Immer wieder schön, so ein Klassiker.


----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Juli 2007)

Und hier mal wieder ein neueres... Etwas staubig aber man kann was erkennen!?!





greets,


----------



## wilson (5. Juli 2007)

Schöner Rahmen, aber beim Aufbau wäre noch einiges drin. Vorbau und Sattel müssten schwarz sein. Ebenso der Steuersatz und dann noch anständige Racepedale montieren und dann wird was draus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. Juli 2007)

schwarze Kurbel (Truvativ ? )
weißer Sattel (Flite)
schwarzer Vorbau (THOMSON what else)  )
schwarzer Steuerstaz (ChrisKing what else) )


----------



## wilson (6. Juli 2007)

Man kann natürlich auch das silberne Konzept durchziehen. Dann müssten aber die Spacer, die Sattelstütze, LR (sind doch weiss, oder?) und die Sattelklemme auch silbern sein (ich weiss, das ist umstritten). So wirkts einfach etwas zusammengewürfelt...


----------



## TurboLenzen (7. Juli 2007)

wilson schrieb:


> So wirkts einfach etwas zusammengewürfelt...



Es ist zusammengewürfelt   Ich hab einfach die Teile verbaut, die bei mir noch rum lagen. Es fährt sich aber dadurch genauso Super und das war mir die Hauptsache in diesem Fall!

greets,


----------



## Dr. Faust (9. Juli 2007)

Ich habe mir jetzt endlich auch ein Vertex zugelegt! In der geilen Teamlackierung. Die große Frage ist die Wahl der Gabel. Übergangsweise werde ich eine Fox reinmachen, die ich noch habe, aber es soll bald was optisch harmonischeres folgen.
Generell werde ich den Rahmen mit schwarzen Deus Komponenten (Steuersatz, Lenker, Vorbau, Kurbel, Stütze) und einer alten, dunkelgrauen XTR und einem schwarzen LRS bestücken. Als Bremse muss erstmal eine olle Louise FR ran, bis ich die gegen eine schwarze Marta tausche.
Welche Gabel passt denn Eurer Meinung nach gut?


----------



## Dr. Faust (9. Juli 2007)

Ach so, so sieht das Ding aus:


----------



## fritzn (9. Juli 2007)

Glückwunsch, Dottore! 

R7


----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. Juli 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ach so, so sieht das Ding aus:


eigentlich wollt ich den haben.........3-2-1 Deins  schei.........


----------



## wilson (9. Juli 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Es ist zusammengewürfelt   Ich hab einfach die Teile verbaut, die bei mir noch rum lagen. Es fährt sich aber dadurch genauso Super und das war mir die Hauptsache in diesem Fall!
> 
> greets,



Wer Kritik nicht vertragen kann, sollte nicht darum bitten.
War übrigens gut gemeint und durchaus konstruktiv...


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Juli 2007)

Kritik? Welche Kritik?? Hier gehts doch nur um verschiedene Geschmäcker. Und hast du nicht das kleine Smiley in meinem Text gesehen? Ich hab kein Problem damit wenn die Leute meine Räder anmachen. Mir gefallen auch so einige nicht. Viel zu viel um ehrlich zu sein! Und jedem kann man es nicht recht machen..

Bis dann, 
peace out.


----------



## nohill (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Dr. Faust,
ich fahre an meinem 2007er Vertex eine Acros Eryx, das weiß der Gabel entspricht ziemlich genau dem des Vertex. Auch mit der Performance bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (19. Juli 2007)

So jetzt bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer von einem Vertex 

hier mal ein aktuelles Bild:

Gewicht bei Rahmengröße 20,5 -> 11 Kilo komplett





MFG


----------



## Deleted9832 (19. Juli 2007)

Mit der Form des Unterrohrs werde ich mich nie anfreunden können. Sieht völlig deplaziert aus. Trotzdem viel Spass damit.
Mfg. Groszi


----------



## KermitB4 (19. Juli 2007)

das unterrohr ist göttlich geformt!

MFG


----------



## patek (19. Juli 2007)

hallo,
also ein vertex 50 soll nur 11 kg wiegen?? was hast du denn für komponenten dran?? also ich fahre eine vertex team in 18" und habe fast nur leichtbauteile dran (tune vorbau, sattelstütze und steuersatz, dt swiss 240s naben, revolution speichen und 4.2 felgen, xtr kurbel, schwalbe nobby nic reifen... hab es dann gewogen und bin auf 10,9 kg gekommen...hast du deins nachgewogen?? ist das gewicht mit oder ohne pedale?


----------



## Jako (19. Juli 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> das unterrohr ist göttlich geformt!
> 
> MFG



....sehe ich genauso, nur leider sieht das 20,5" nur halb so gut aus wie das 18" - aber für deine größe kannst du ja nichts  gruß jako


----------



## KermitB4 (19. Juli 2007)

Crossmax-Laufräder mit Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph, Formula K18 Oro Bremsen vorne und hinten, Crank Brothers Eggbeater SL Pedalen, Selle-Italia Sattel

MFG


----------



## mtb_biker_dd (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo, ich habe nach langem Suchen Gefallen an einem Vertex 50 oder Vertex 70 (jeweils in der 2007er Version) gefunden. Meine Frage, lohnt sich denn der "Aufpreis" von 700  für ein 70 gegenüber einem 50 überhaupt? Dass 70 hat zumindest XT/XTR Ausstattung, dass 50 lediglich LX.

Parallel dazu habe ich von einem Bikehändler mir dieses Centurion zur Probefahrt bestellt. Ich weiß, es ist kein RM, aber man bekäme für weniger Geld wohl mehr Ausstattung.

Bin nun am grübeln, welches Bike es werden soll. Soll ich auf die Vernunft (Centurion) setzen oder noch einen Tausender drauflegen und ein RM Vertex nehmen? Was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## patek (21. Juli 2007)

wann gibts denn eigentlich das erste carbon vertex?? ist da was in planung? vielleicht weiß ja jemand was darüber...fast jede firma setzt ja zur zeit auf carbon außer eben rm...woran liegts???


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Juli 2007)

@mtb_biker_dd

wenn Du darüber nachdenkst dann finde ich musst Du CENTURION fahren. Dann bist Du kein Rocky-Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_biker_dd (21. Juli 2007)

@Rocklandbiker

Mir geht's halt darum, nicht für ein Centurion Geld auszugeben und 2 Wochen später festzustellen, ein Rocky ausgeschlagen zu haben und sich dafür in den Allerwertesten zu beißen... 

Ich weiß um den Kultfaktor von RM und dass ich hier im RM-Forum bin. Aber vielleicht kann mir jemand die Kaufentscheidung ganz neutral erleichtern.

Und, reicht ein Vertex 50 oder doch eher in ein 70 investieren?


----------



## swannema (21. Juli 2007)

Das 70er ist meines Erachtens den Aufpreis wert.
Ich glaube der 70er Rahmen ist auch noch in Canada gemacht, der 50er mit Sicherheit nicht. aber 100%ig sicher bin ich mir nicht.
Ich würde jedenfalls das 70er nehmen, auch wenn das Blau nicht ganz so gut aus sieht wie das Rot.


----------



## mtb_biker_dd (21. Juli 2007)

Ich hoffe doch, dass der Rahmen noch "Made in Canada" ist, und nicht irgendwo in Taiwan produziert wurde.

Dennoch ein schwierige Entscheidung. Habe mich irgendwie in das Vertex 50 "verguckt" 

Bei einer Körpergröße von 1.82 m und einer Schrittlänge von 87 cm dürfte ein 19" reichen, oder?


----------



## wilson (21. Juli 2007)

2007 ist nur noch der Team Rahmen handgeschweisst in Canada.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Juli 2007)

mtb_biker_dd schrieb:


> Bei einer Körpergröße von 1.82 m und einer Schrittlänge von 87 cm dürfte ein 19" reichen, oder?


find ich fast schon grenzwertig, zu groß............?


----------



## mtb_biker_dd (21. Juli 2007)

Du meinst, eher ein 18" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Juli 2007)

mtb_biker_dd schrieb:


> Du meinst, eher ein 18" ?



Müsstest Du mal Probe fahren. Ich denk je nach dem kommst Du mit nem 18er besser zurecht...Nen 18er mit einem langen 110/120 Vorbau sieht dann auch optisch Racemäsiger aus. Oder ein 19er mit kurzem 90/100 und gekröpften Riser zum Trailheizen ist auch nicht schlecht. Je nachdem halt was Deine Vorlieben so sind. Wobei ein 18er dann noch mit Riser und kurzem Vorbau wird Dir sehr wahrscheinlich dann doch zu eng, zu klein sein !


----------



## mtb_biker_dd (22. Juli 2007)

Ich hab mal 'ne Anfrage an "meinen" RM-Dealer in Dresden gemacht, ob denn beide für eine Probefahrt verfügbar sind.

Optisch sieht ja das 18" wirklich gut aus (siehe Unterrohr im Vergleich zum 20,5" wie bei KermitB4 zum Beispiel), dass 19" dürfte sich da aber nicht so viel nehmen. Ich hoffe, der Händler hat beide zur Verfügung.

Ich glaube, den Gedanken mit dem Centurion habe ich schon so gut wie verworfen. Ich will ein Rocky...


----------



## csx (22. Juli 2007)

mit RM-Dealer in Dresden meinst du hoffentlich net das Bikeland ?!!!


----------



## mtb_biker_dd (22. Juli 2007)

@csx

Doch, es ist der Laden auf der Rothenburger Straße. Von draußen sieht der Laden ja schon wirklich nicht vertrauenserweckend aus. Aber einen anderen Dealer hat mir die Händlerabfrage auf der RM-Homepage nicht gebracht. Ich hab' da einfach mal unverbindlich per Mail nachgefragt.

Was kann man denn als Dresdner empfehlen, wo man RM-Bikes bekommt, csx?


----------



## csx (22. Juli 2007)

in DD sicher nix, add mich mal im icq ...


----------



## Thomas40 (23. Juli 2007)

patek schrieb:


> hallo,
> also ein vertex 50 soll nur 11 kg wiegen?? was hast du denn für komponenten dran?? also ich fahre eine vertex team in 18" und habe fast nur leichtbauteile dran (tune vorbau, sattelstütze und steuersatz, dt swiss 240s naben, revolution speichen und 4.2 felgen, xtr kurbel, schwalbe nobby nic reifen... hab es dann gewogen und bin auf 10,9 kg gekommen...hast du deins nachgewogen?? ist das gewicht mit oder ohne pedale?



Hi zusammen,
also mein Vertex 50 kommt auf 10,2 kg aber Anbauteile nur vom Feinsten, Komplett XTR bis auf die Kurbel, Ritchey Carbon LenKer Sattelstütze,Ritchey Pedale, Mavic SLR usw. Die Kg Angabe stimmt. Auf meinem Foto ist es noch alles das alte, bin den Deutschlandcross im Juni gefahren damit. Danach habe ich gewechselt.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## mph (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo, hier mein altes Thin Air:

Ich weiß die Gabel und Bremleitungen sind viel zu lang, das liegt daran das Laufräder, Gabel, Bremse schon für einen neuen Rahmen sind.. Der (da er ein ´08 werden soll) noch etwas auf sich warten lässt.
Und da ich Angst hab das ich mich nicht traue ein/MEIN kompelett neues Rad richtig ran zu nehmen fahr ich die ^^Teile schonmal ein  

Gruß max


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. Juli 2007)

@ mph

einfach klasse !


----------



## mph (26. Juli 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> @ mph
> 
> einfach klasse !



Danke, mir gefällt es auch richtig gut.. Nur mit der Scheibe bin ich noch nicht ganz Zufrieden (ist meine erste..) aber ich fahr sie erstmal richtig ein.

Gruß Max


----------



## Dr. Faust (26. Juli 2007)

@mph: Mach doch mal die Cantisockel am Rahmen raus.
Seit heute ist mein Vertex (bis auf winzigste Details) fertig und ich werde wohl morgen eine erste ordentliche Ausfahrt unternhemen und reiche dann auch ein Foto nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (28. Juli 2007)

Da waren ein zwei Fragen die nicht beantwortet wurden.

Vertex Rahmen werden nicht in Canada geschweißt. Nur die Team Rahmen aus Scandium Rohren werden in Canada gefertigt.

Es ist kein Karbon MTB in Planung. 2008 wird es neue Freerider geben aber die XC Bikes bleiben wie sie sind.

Rocky zu fahren erfordert für das Produkt mehr Geld auszugeben als vergleichbare Produkte anderer Hersteller kosten. Damit gibt man ein klares Statement up.  

Die größte Ansammlung von Team Rahmen (Vertex; Element; ETS-X) kann man täglich bei der Jeantex Bike Transalp bewundern.


----------



## Catsoft (28. Juli 2007)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Die größte Ansammlung von Team Rahmen (Vertex; Element; ETS-X) kann man täglich bei der Jeantex Bike Transalp bewundern.



War aber auch ein klasse Service! Meinen Dank an Dirk und seine Crew!


----------



## wilson (28. Juli 2007)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Da waren ein zwei Fragen die nicht beantwortet wurden.
> 
> Vertex Rahmen werden nicht in Canada geschweißt. Nur die Team Rahmen aus Scandium Rohren werden in Canada gefertigt.



Erlaube mir bescheiden darauf hinzuweisen, dass ich das weiter oben schon bemerkt hatte  



ctwitt schrieb:


> Es ist kein Karbon MTB in Planung. 2008 wird es neue Freerider geben aber die XC Bikes bleiben wie sie sind.



Schade. Man scheint den Carbonboom bei RM tatsächlich verschlafen zu haben.


----------



## Dr. Faust (31. Juli 2007)

So, jetzt mal mein neues Ding:





Es fährt sich erwartungsgemäß und wenig überraschend sehr geil! Das Gewicht liegt bei happigen 10,8 kg.  Das kommt aber daher, das ich einige Restteile, wie die Louise FR, XT Naben, und dieverse Race Face PArts verbaut habe. Die RF Sachen mögen zwar standesgemäß, aber nun wirklich nicht leicht sein. Egal, nach den ersten Ausfahrten hat das Vertex alle Chancen mein Jeden-Tag-Rad zu werden.
Der Rahmen ist übrigens keine Scandium-Nasslack-Version, sondern der normale 1640 g Alurahmen. Ist irgendeine Edition aus Kanada, die direkt importiert wurde.


----------



## Dr. Faust (31. Juli 2007)




----------



## Catsoft (31. Juli 2007)

Top!  Wo hast du den her?


----------



## Dr. Faust (1. August 2007)

Ebay.


----------



## TurboLenzen (8. August 2007)

Vertex 50 EINZELSTÜCK!! Sonderlackierung..


----------



## Flow.Zero (8. August 2007)

Schaut fett aus! Gehört des dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (8. August 2007)

..wahrscheinlich nicht mehr lange. Ist grad bei mir im Bikemarkt zum Verkauf.

Also wer interesse hat!?!


----------



## manzana (9. August 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> find ich fast schon grenzwertig, zu groß............?



Zu gross? Ich bin 183cm gross (Schrittlänge weiss ich jetzt nicht) und habe das 20.5"


----------



## Catsoft (9. August 2007)

manzana schrieb:


> Zu gross? Ich bin 183cm gross (Schrittlänge weiss ich jetzt nicht) und habe das 20.5"



zu groß!


----------



## manzana (9. August 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> zu groß!



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Es wurde von meinem Bike-Händler so ausgemessen.


----------



## Formwandler (10. August 2007)

manzana schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Es wurde von meinem Bike-Händler so ausgemessen.



..und hat das auch was zu sagen ???
bei 183 und 76 kg fahre ich , Rocky 19",
weil mir die letzten Jahre klar wurde dass MTB fahre, und keinen `` Strassentraktor ``
 

PS
und Bodyscanning hat meine subjektiven Erfahrungen bestädigt !


----------



## Jako (10. August 2007)

bei 1,83 eindeutig 19" (auch mit bodyscanning) außer du hast einen schritt größer als 91cm. dein händler hatte wohl nur noch den 20,5er??? gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manzana (10. August 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> bei 1,83 eindeutig 19" (auch mit bodyscanning) außer du hast einen schritt größer als 91cm. dein händler hatte wohl nur noch den 20,5er??? gruß



Du verunsicherst mich. Mein Bikehändler ist ein Freund von mir und geniesst eigentlich mein Vertrauen. Er selber ist leidenschaftlicher Biker und fährt auch bei diversen Bikerennen mit. Also ich denke schon dass er sich auskennt. Das 20,5" musste er übrigens extra bestellen, das 18" und 19" war an Lager und konnte ich probefahren....


----------



## Jako (10. August 2007)

also, normal geht man so vor: 
richtige sitzhöhe einstellen - ferse auf pedalachse bei gestrecktem knie - ich tippe mal auf 78cm von tretlagermitte bis oberkante sattel (entlang der sattelstütze)
sattelversatz: schuhe einklicken, pedal auf drei uhr, kniespitze soll im lot zur pedalachse sein. ich tippe mal auf 8cm (hinterrad an eine senkrechte wand stellen, von der wand bis tretlagermitte messen und von der wand bis sattelspitze messen) 
abstand zum lenker von sattelspitze bis mitte lenker (schräg gemessen): hier gibt es keine regel, nach persöhnlichem geschmack oder nach bodyscanning. ich tippe mal auf 57cm.
ich habe bei 1,83 mit 89cm einen sehr langen schritt, mit einer 400er sattelstütze kann ich bei 19" gerade noch die richtige sitzhöhe einstellen. für den richtigen abstand zum lenker brauche ich dann einen 90er, maximal einen 100er vorbau. seit ich meine räder nach bodyscanning so einstelle fahre ich absolut schmerzfrei im rücken, nacken und knie.
20,5" ist 2cm länger als 19" also mir wäre das in den bergen entschieden zu lang und einfach zu träge. mach doch mal ein foto von der seite von deinem bike wie es jetzt eingestellt ist. gruß jako


----------



## manzana (10. August 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> also, normal geht man so vor:
> richtige sitzhöhe einstellen - ferse auf pedalachse bei gestrecktem knie - ich tippe mal auf 78cm von tretlagermitte bis oberkante sattel (entlang der sattelstütze)
> sattelversatz: schuhe einklicken, pedal auf drei uhr, kniespitze soll im lot zur pedalachse sein. ich tippe mal auf 8cm (hinterrad an eine senkrechte wand stellen, von der wand bis tretlagermitte messen und von der wand bis sattelspitze messen)
> abstand zum lenker von sattelspitze bis mitte lenker (schräg gemessen): hier gibt es keine regel, nach persöhnlichem geschmack oder nach bodyscanning. ich tippe mal auf 57cm.
> ...



Genau so wie Du es oben beschreibst hat der Händler es ausgemessen. Die Masse weiss ich jetzt natürlich nicht mehr auswendig.

Hier mal ein Foto von der Seite:




Hier ein Foto vom Sattel inkl. Massstab. Gemessen habe ich vom Pedal (Fuss durchgestreckt und Ferse auf dem Pedal):




Gruss Thomas


----------



## Jako (10. August 2007)

ok, du fährst praktisch ohne überhöhung, von weitem sieht das wie ein 110er vorbau aus.... vielleicht hast du ja arme bis zu den knien  
meß doch mal von mitte tretlager bis oberkante sattel und von der sattelspitze bis mitte lenker (am vorbau). ist natürlich ein geiles bike


----------



## Catsoft (10. August 2007)

Wenn er´s so gemacht hat und du dich wohlfühlst, ist doch alles gut. Auf dem Bild sehen die Einstellungen (Sattelstützenauszug, Vorbaulänge) IMHO gut aus, scheint zu passen.


----------



## Jako (10. August 2007)

.....sehe ich auch so, das gibt es viel schlimmere einstellungen..... mir wäre der kleinere rahmen vom fahrverhalten her lieber..... aber es gibt bestimmt nicht viele rockyverkäufer die einem 1,83m kunden ein 20,5er verkaufen.....aber wie immer, haupsache man ist selber zufrieden und findet die zeit sein rocky artgerecht zu bewegen  gruß jako


----------



## manzana (10. August 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> ok, du fährst praktisch ohne überhöhung, von weitem sieht das wie ein 110er vorbau aus.... vielleicht hast du ja arme bis zu den knien


 So weit ich weiss ist meine Armlänge normal  
Wenn Du willst kann ich noch den Vorbau im Detail fotografieren.



Jako schrieb:


> meß doch mal von mitte tretlager bis oberkante sattel und von der sattelspitze bis mitte lenker (am vorbau). ist natürlich ein geiles bike



Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattel: 78 cm
Sattelspitze bis Mitte Lenker: 60 cm

Gruss Thomas


----------



## manzana (10. August 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> .....sehe ich auch so, das gibt es viel schlimmere einstellungen..... mir wäre der kleinere rahmen vom fahrverhalten her lieber..... aber es gibt bestimmt nicht viele rockyverkäufer die einem 1,83m kunden ein 20,5er verkaufen.....aber wie immer, haupsache man ist selber zufrieden und findet die zeit sein rocky artgerecht zu bewegen  gruß jako



Genau. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rocky  Das beste Bike das ich je hatte  Ich bin das 19" Probegefahren, finde aber das 20,5" angenehmer zu Fahren. Trotzdem finde ich deine Ausführungen sehr interessant


----------



## Jako (10. August 2007)

......da habe ich doch die maße sehr gut getroffen..... von deinen 60cm auf die vermutlichen 57cm wäre ziemlich genau der unterschied von 20,5" auf 19". du könntest evtl. mal einen 20mm kürzeren vorbau probefahren (dein freund leid dir bestimmt einen) dadurch würde das ganze wieder etwas agiler werden. gruß jako


----------



## Formwandler (10. August 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manzana (10. August 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> ......da habe ich doch die maße sehr gut getroffen..... von deinen 60cm auf die vermutlichen 57cm wäre ziemlich genau der unterschied von 20,5" auf 19". du könntest evtl. mal einen 20mm kürzeren vorbau probefahren (dein freund leid dir bestimmt einen) dadurch würde das ganze wieder etwas agiler werden. gruß jako



Gute Idee. Muss ich mal probieren. Mal sehen ob das was ausmacht


----------



## subdiver (4. Oktober 2007)

Was mir beim 2008er Vertex auffällt, 
es steht "Built in Canada" auf der Innenseite der Kettenstrebe.

Beim 2007er ist das nicht der Fall.


----------



## wilson (4. Oktober 2007)

Bei meinem Vertex 70 2007 stand das auch. Heisst aber nichts, build in canada cann alles mögliche heissen (zusammengesetzt in canada, bemalt in canada...). Nur die Unterschrift des Schweissers beweist die edle Provenienz des Rahmens.


----------



## doctorska (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo tummel mich normal imClassicforum da aber jetzt was neues her muß 
stoße ich beim Händler auf ein 2007 vetex 50.
Ich bin 1,70m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca 76 cm.
Das neue Rad sollte komfortabler sein als das starre yo eddy.
Deshalb meine Frage 16,5 Rahmenhöhe ist lt.Katalog o.k
Auf einem 18 " habe ich schon draufgesessen und fand es ganz komod.
Wie ist eure Meinung?
Danke für eine antwort


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. Oktober 2007)

meine mutter fährt mit ungefähr deinen maßen ein 18" vertex und ist hoch zufrieden. sie fährt allerdings marathons damit, d.h. die sitzposition ist schon halbwegs sportlich ausgelegt. 
16,5" kommt mir für dich schon arg klein vor...


----------



## maikvanbike (11. November 2007)

hallo,
da sich hier vertex-anhänger treffen, ist das doch der richtige "rahmen" (wortspiel) euch auch mal mein vertex t.o. modell 99 zu zeigen







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MatzeH (13. November 2007)

Hallo! Hat schon einer ein Vertex 70 2008? Ich bin heute mit einem 70er 07 kurz gefahren und war begeistert. 08er Modell hatten sie noch nicht. Der Händler baut die bikes normal individuell nach Kundenwunsch auf. Würdet ihr etwas an der Ausstattung ändern und wenn ja was? Sollte aber schon preislich im gleichen Rahmen bleiben. Wenn jemand Bilder hätte vom neuen Modell wärs auch super.
Gruss Matze.


----------



## Breezel (20. November 2007)

Hallo Freunde,
hier mein Vertex 50. Überlege derzeit noch einige Gewichtsoptimierungen vorzunehmen.

Easton50 Vorbau ---> Ritchey 4Axxis
RM-Lenker --> Ritchey WCS, Carbon oder Alu
LX Umwerfer --> XTR
RM Lenkergriffe --> Ritchey WCS
LX Rapidfire --> Sram Drehfriff (welche passen da überhaupt?)
LX Bremsscheiben --> XTR

schätze das dadurch noch 300-400 Gramm zu verlieren sind. Laufräder hab ich bereits gewechselt auf XTR, Mavic CX717d. Die RaceFace-Kurbel ist zwar geil, aber nun auch nicht die leichtete. Auf 10 Kilo hätte ich das Teil schon gerne. Könnte klappen, was meint ihr?


----------



## subdiver (20. November 2007)

@ Breezel
Wie schwer ist Dein Vertex im jetzigen Zustand ? Rahmengröße 18 Zoll ?
Sind die XTR-Bremsscheiben viel leichter, als die LX ?

Deine LR-Kombi überlege ich mir auch zu kaufen,
aber mit den leichteren DT-Revolution-Speichen und Alu-Nippel ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezel (20. November 2007)

subdiver schrieb:


> @ Breezel
> Wie schwer ist Dein Vertex im jetzigen Zustand ? Rahmengröße 18 Zoll ?
> Sind die XTR-Bremsscheiben viel leichter, als die LX ?



ich muss schätzen, hab keine waage hier: um die 11 kg bei 18". mit der xtr scheibe kann man nicht soviel rausholen. ca. 40 gramm vorne und hinten. das ist den aufpreis kaum wert. oder man nimmt die 140er Mini-Scheibe. die wiegt nur 111g.




subdiver schrieb:


> Deine LR-Kombi überlege ich mir auch zu kaufen,
> aber mit den leichteren DT-Revolution-Speichen und Alu-Nippel ;-)



der satz ist soweit okay. hab ihn günstig bekommen (170 euro). bringt 1590 auf die waage. die xtr sind nun auch nicht die allerleichtesten aber die kann man getrost gebraucht kaufen. ab und an ein wenig fett und man hat keine sorgen.


hab heute mal die griffe gewechselt. die original rocky teile sehen zwar schick aus, bringen aber auch 100 gramm auffe waage. die wcs zusammen nur 40, nebenbei fühlen die sich auch besser an.


----------



## subdiver (20. November 2007)

Die XTR-Naben sind lediglich 45 Gramm schwerer, als Tune "King-Kong"  

Wenn Dein Vertex jetzt 11 kg wiegt und Du möchtest es um 1 kg erleichtern,
dann wird es richtig teuer (1 gr. = ca.  1,--)   
Im "Leichtbauforum" kannst Du Dir viele Anregungen holen.

Im Prinzip wäre es fast besser (und billiger ?) einen Rahmen zu kaufen
und das Bike mit leichten Teilen zu aufzubauen.

Ich stehe vor einer ähnlichen Aufgabe wie Du, nur das es bei mir ein Element 50 ist


----------



## Breezel (20. November 2007)

subdiver schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Vertex jetzt 11 kg wiegt und Du möchtest es um 1 kg erleichtern,
> dann wird es richtig teuer (1 gr. = ca.  1,--)
> Im "Leichtbauforum" kannst Du Dir viele Anregungen holen.
> 
> ...



hehe, ja. da hast du recht. das steht eigentlich in keinem bzw. ungünstigen verhältnis zu den kosten. werd das auch nicht soweit treiben. ob ich nun bei 10,8 oder schlussendlich bei exakt 10 auskomme, das ist nunmehr auch nicht die welt. das bike ist auch im jetzigen zustand vom gewicht völlig okay, auch fürn renneinsatz. 

die threads im leichtbauforum schau ich mir mal an, guter tipp!


----------



## classic (3. Dezember 2007)

hallo zusammen!

wollte fragen ob mir jemand den jahrgang meines vertex sagen kann?

danke schon mal!

gruss classic

(der heute alles kelin schreibt weil er kein bock hat  )


----------



## Catsoft (3. Dezember 2007)

1996... Siehe www.mtb-kataloge.de


----------



## classic (3. Dezember 2007)

das ist ja mal servic 

vielen dank!

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metallum (8. Dezember 2007)

Mein neuer Liebling :












Rahmen          Rocky Mountain Vertex Bear 2008 18 Zoll        
Gabel             Acros ERYX 80 mm            
Steuersatz       Hope          
Lenker            Race Face Next Flat             
Vorbau           Race Face Deus            
Griffe Race Face Good´n Evil            
Sattel             NC-17         
Sattelstütze     Race Face Next            
Sattelklemme  Hope (gunsmoke)           
Kurbel            Race Face Deus            
Innenlager      Race Face Deus            
Umwerfer       Shimano XT 08            
Bremsen        Hope Mono Mini Pro (gunsmoke)            
Bremshebel    Hope Mono Mini Pro            
Shifter           Shimano XT 08            
Schaltwerk     Shimano XT 08             
Kette             Shimano XT 08            
VR-Nabe        Hope Pro II  (gunsmoke)        
HR-Nabe        Hope Pro II  (gunsmoke)          
Kassette        Shimano XT 08            
Felgen           DTswiss 4.2d                        
Reifen Maxxis Larsen TT 2.0             
Pedale          Crank Brothers Smarty
Gewicht:       ca. 10,2 kg

Bei der Wahl der Ausstattung hat das Gewicht nur bedingt eine Rolle gespielt. Optik und Funktion waren ausschlaggebend. Die gunsmoke Hope-Teile und die Acros-Gabel harmonieren farblich perfekt mit dem Rahmen. Vielen Dank nochmal an Markus von MTSports für den Tipp mit der Gabel, die Super-Betreuung und den perfekten Aufbau!  

Fazit der ersten Ausritte: Die Acros-Gabel spricht sehr sensibel an und ist extrem steif, dabei sehr leicht. Über die Fahreigenschaften des Vertex muß man hier wohl keine Worte mehr verlieren. Einfach ein geniales Hardtail. Schnell, steif und wendig, dabei eine angenehme Sitzposition, die eine perfekte Kontrolle des Bikes gewährleistet.


----------



## Flow.Zero (8. Dezember 2007)

ui!


----------



## subdiver (8. Dezember 2007)

@ metallum
Gratuliere  
Ein toller und stimmiger Aufbau, ein klasse Bike


----------



## Catsoft (8. Dezember 2007)

Schönes Rad mit viel Liebe aufgebaut 

Ist der Sattel auch von Markus? In Shop kann ich nix finden... Was wiegt der?


----------



## metallum (8. Dezember 2007)

Dankedanke allen lobenden Stimmen!

Der Sattel ist auch von Markus und wiegt laut Hersteller 192 Gramm. Kein Ultraleichtgewicht, paßt aber perfekt zum Rad.


----------



## subdiver (8. Dezember 2007)

Dein LRS (Hope-Naben, DT 4.2 Felgen) interessieren mich.
Welche Speichen hast Du verbaut ?
Wie schwer ist der LRS ?

Danke


----------



## metallum (8. Dezember 2007)

Speichen sind DT Revolution schwarz 2.0 / 1.5 / 2.0 mm.

Das exakte Gewicht des LRS habe ich nicht gewogen, kann daher nur mit einer Summierung der Herstellerangaben dienen:

Naben: 190 + 292 g
Felgen: 2x400g
64 Speichen: 286 g
---------------------
gesamt: 1568 g


----------



## senguit (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab auch mal eine Frage zur wahl der rahmengröße.

bin 1,80 groß und denke, dass es wohl ein 18" wird. stehe vom handling eher auf kleinere rahmen. 

dummerweise gibt rocky die sitzrohrlänge der rahmen nicht an. fahre momentan bei meinem bike 79 cm von mitte innenlager bis sattelfläche (da wo der poppes drauf sitzt, wie heisst das in korrekt?), bei einer gesamten sitzrohrlänge von 46,5. das macht einen sattelauszug von 79 - 46,5 = 32,5 cm. auf welchen sattelauszug würde ich bei nem 18" vertex ungefähr kommen? dann lässt sich für mich besser einschätzen, ob 18" i.O. oder doch eher 19". 

Hat jemand mal den aktuellen team-rahmen gewogen? passt das mit den angegebenen 1410 gramm?

thx für die antworten!


----------



## Dr. Faust (24. Januar 2008)

Du entscheidest, ob Dir ein Rahmen passt, ob die Stütze 2,54 cm weiter raus schaut oder nicht? Interessant!

Alternativ könntest Du ja eine Probefahrt machen oder die wesentlich relevantere Oberrohrlänge nehmen. Vielleicht auch im Vergleich mit Deinem alten Rad. Die Höhe des Oberrohrs gibt nur bedingt Aufschluß über die eigentliche Größe eines Rahmens. Wenn ein Hersteller das Oberrohr etwas mehr sloped, kann es doch die exakt identische Geometrie wie ein Rahmen mit 3 cm höherem Oberrohr haben.


----------



## Catsoft (24. Januar 2008)

senguit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab auch mal eine Frage zur wahl der rahmengröße.
> 
> ...



Dir ist schon klar, dass das Team nur Lackiert und nicht Pulverbeschichtet ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## senguit (24. Januar 2008)

@ dr faust: hast ja recht, nur es hat mich etwas irritiert, dass keine "echte" höhe angegeben ist. aber wer sucht der findet, auf der rocky-hp ist angegeben, dass die 18" gemessen werden von mitte bb ende sattelrohr. finde das gibt halt nochmal ein gutes gefühl für die größe, wenn man die dimensionen im verhältnis zu nem bekannten rahmen richtig abschätzen kann. 

@catsoft: und? wegen der haltbarkeit oder was meinst?


----------



## senguit (24. Januar 2008)

@ faust: hast schon recht, nur gibt das halt nochmal n ganz gutes gefühl für die größe des rahmens im vergleich zu was bekanntem. bin auf der rocky-hp übrigens fündig geworden. jaja, erstmal augen auf...

@catsoft: meinst wegen der haltbarkeit/schlagfestigkeit?


----------



## könni__ (10. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mal ne Frage an die Rocky Gemeinde. Wo werden die Vertex Rahmen geschweißt? noch in Canada oder auch teilweise in Taiwan? Vor einigen Jahren gab es die Signatur Series gib es die noch? Danke


----------



## MTsports (11. Februar 2008)

das Scandium TEAM Modell kommt noch aus Canada, alle anderen Alu Modelle aus T.......


----------



## TurboLenzen (30. März 2008)

Das Bike etwas dreckig und das Bild überbelichtet. Aber trotzdem. Mein Vertex mit einigen Neuerungen..


----------



## spotlight (7. April 2008)

Hallo, mein name ist konstantin, bin aus der steiermark (Ö) und wie man sieht bin ich neu. Die meisten sagen kon zu mir.
Ein bisschen zu meiner vorgeschichte.
Angefangen zu biken hab ich 1998. Das erste MTB war ein RM Hammer mit einer RS Judy gabel und XT komponenten. Ein jahr darauf kaufte ich mir das RM Thin Air Roox Edition mit einer RS SID, XTR, Magura HS33 usw. und wir hatten eine tolle zeit zusammen.
Doch im märz 2000 wurden mir beide räder aus dem keller gestohlen. Die versicherung hat auch gezahlt, aber es ist nicht das selbe. Ich hätte lieber meine bikes zurückbekommen als das geld. Lange rede kurzer sinn, seit damals bin ich nicht mehr auf einem "richtigen" MTB gesessen.
Dieses Jahr möchte ich wieder anfangen zu biken, und hätte eine frage bezüglich zweier rahmen.
Wie gross besteht die möglichkeit noch einen neuen 2006er Vertex Team rahmen und ein 2006er  Hammer zu bekommen?
Ich danke fürs zuhören und auf eventuelle antworten.
mfg Kon


----------



## Catsoft (7. April 2008)

Hallo konstantin,
welche Rh. brauchst du?

Robert


----------



## spotlight (7. April 2008)

Hallo Robert,

Bin 174cm gross bei einer schrittlänge von ca 75/76cm.
Ich denke ich werd den 17.5" rahmen brauchen?

kon


----------



## Nofaith (2. Mai 2008)

Hab für meine Süsse noch ein echtes Schätzchen auftreiben können. Ein nagelneuer Vertex Team SC in 16 Zoll, laut Waage 1284gr. Wird vorläufig aber nur mit sorglos Komponenten ausgestattet da sie MTB-Einsteigerin ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spotlight (2. Mai 2008)

Da könnt ich glatt neidisch werden!


----------



## Ghostshifter (7. Mai 2008)

Verkauft wer einen gebrauchten Vertex- oder Blizzardrahmen, gerne auch älter, in 18 oder 19" ???

Ich will keinen Marathon fahren, sondern suche nur ein City-Hardtail.


----------



## ctwitt (30. Mai 2008)




----------



## ow1 (30. Mai 2008)

Bis auf die Sattelstütze sieht`s geil aus. Was ist das für ne Gabel?Die neue SID?


----------



## ctwitt (30. Mai 2008)

r7 mrd 80mm absolute

noch ein Bild von Sattel und Stütze.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (1. Juni 2008)

Hammer Teil    
Die Stütze ( ist das die Daedalus ? ) sieht super aus und passt perfekt zum Sattel.
Auch die anderen Parts, z.B. Vorbau und Gabel sehen klasse aus.
Für MICH gehörts zu den schönsten Bikes im Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (1. Juni 2008)

Danke, wobei ich den Sattel nur zufällig bekommen habe, ich hatte zuerst einen AX Lightness Endurance. Der ist mir aber beim Rennen zerbrochen.


----------



## Fusion-Racer (1. Juni 2008)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Danke, wobei ich den Sattel nur zufällig bekommen habe, ich hatte zuerst einen AX Lightness Endurance. Der ist mir aber beim Rennen zerbrochen.




Mir gefällt der SLR besser


----------



## Ollman (3. Juni 2008)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Danke, wobei ich den Sattel nur zufällig bekommen habe, ich hatte zuerst einen AX Lightness Endurance. Der ist mir aber beim Rennen zerbrochen.



Hallo Wolf Torsten,

schönes bike Was wiegt es denn?
Was ist das für Gummi an Deinem Edge? Hast Du Problem bzgl. des Akkus? (Wackelkontakt)? Ich hab in letzter Zeit immer wieder Probleme mit korrupten Daten die sich nicht einlesen lassen in TC. 

Gruss

Ollman (der vom Wildbad Marathon m. Vertex Team m. Carbonhinterbau)


----------



## ctwitt (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Ollman,

das Gummi ist eine zusätzliche Sicherung des Edge, mir ist schon zwei mal die Halterung im Downhill abgebrochen. Im letzten Herbst nach etwa 750 Stunden Nutzung des ersten Edge habe ich einen neuen auf Kulanz bekommen da mein alter immer wieder kurz ausging. Dann waren immer alle Daten weg. Nach 750 Stunden Nutzung war bei meim ersten Edge die Akkuleistung noch etwa bei 80 %. Bei dem aktuellen Edge ist die Akkuleistung noch gut. Der hat jetzt etwa 500 Stunden drauf.


----------



## nohill (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
hier ist mein Beitrag zum Vertex Thread:





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## KermitB4 (8. Juni 2008)

Weiss zufällig jemand wo irgendwo im Netz die einzelnen Gewichte der Vertex-Rahmen zu finden sind?

Mich würde besonders der Vertex 50 2007 in 20,5 " interessieren.

MFG


----------



## ctwitt (8. Juni 2008)

mind. 1780g eher mehr


----------



## KermitB4 (8. Juni 2008)

Ich denke dass er nicht viel mehr als 1700 gr. wiegt.

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (9. Juni 2008)

Was wiegt denn das Vertex Team im Vergleich dazu?

MFG


----------



## Nofaith (9. Juni 2008)

Nackt ca. 1440gr bei 18 Zoll, ohne Schrauben, Sattelklemme,... Der Vertex 70 2007 lag bei ca 1680gr. in der Grösse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patek (15. Juli 2008)

hat den jemand hier ein vertex 70 oder 50 aus dem modelljahr 2007 und kann mir sagen swe seine seriennummer anfängt? also die ersten vier stellen....fängt das bei euch mit einer jahreszahl an oder einfach nur sonstige nummer?


----------



## patek (17. Juli 2008)

hat hier denn keiner ein vertex 50 oder 70?? das gibts doch nicht, daß mir hier im experten forum keiner weiter helfen kann....


----------



## JoeDesperado (17. Juli 2008)

ich hab beim '07er vertex 70 meiner mutter mal nachgesehen, das ergebnis war: handmade in taiwan. die nummer hab ich allerdings nichtmehr im kopf...


----------



## patek (17. Juli 2008)

na dann schau halt mal nach...


----------



## JoeDesperado (17. Juli 2008)

ich bin erst morgen wieder dort, werd's dann erledigen.


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. Juli 2008)

Die Vertex Modelle aus diesem Jahr, bis auf das Team, beginnen nicht mit einer Jahreszahl. Ich glaub PRK ist der Anfang.. Sprich die Rahmen wurden in Taiwan zusammengeschweißt und dann in Canada weiter verarbeitet.


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Juli 2008)

jep, hab gerade nachgesehen, PRK stimmt (leider).


----------



## patek (18. Juli 2008)

also irgendwie ist das alles ein wenig komisch. meins beginnt definitv mit RMB hat dann aber keine jahreszahl sondern eben 0606.....und es ist ein vertex team ltd...da steigt glaub ich keiner mehr durch, wo die teile nund wirklich gefertigt worden sind...


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. Juli 2008)

Du hast das Vertex Team mit dem Carbon Hinterbau, oder?? Ich befürchte fast dir sagen zu müssen, dass der Rahmen auch in Taiwan hergestellt wurde. Denn Rahmen mit einer Nummer die mit RMB beginnt sind ebenfalls aus Taiwan.
Dazu muss ich sagen, sobald Carbon im Spiel ist, ist Taiwan die beste und vorallem die bezahlbarste Adresse.

Gruß,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patek (18. Juli 2008)

genau dieses vertex habe ich. nur warum ist taiwan für carbon die beste lösung?? also ich fände es besser, wenn das teil komplett in canada gefertigt worden wäre..zum preis: für das geld hätte ich auch einen scott scale komplett-carbonrahmen bekommen...


----------



## patek (18. Juli 2008)

bin ja mal gespannt. nächstes jahr kommt ja der vertex team carbonrahmen in die geschäfte. mal sehn was der dann kosten soll


----------



## wilson (18. Juli 2008)

patek schrieb:


> nur warum ist taiwan für carbon die beste lösung??



Weil die am meisten Erfahrung damit haben. Lieber ein Rahmen aus Taiwan der hält als einer aus Canada, der Dir unter dem Arsch bricht!


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. Juli 2008)

Ganz genau. Wenn es um Carbon Herstellung und Verarbeitung geht, kann man den Taiwanesen nichts vormachen. Das können sie wirklich gut! Diese Erfahrung kann man gerne in einem Rocky weiterleben lassen. Da weiß man was man hat


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Juli 2008)

patek schrieb:


> bin ja mal gespannt. nächstes jahr kommt ja der vertex team carbonrahmen in die geschäfte. mal sehn was der dann kosten soll



na dann schau dir vorab mal die Bilder vom heutigen Tag der Tour de France an. Da legt sich ein Team Gerolsteinfahrer ab, der Rahmen fliegt durch die Luft und zerbricht mitten durch. Na dann ride on..........


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. Juli 2008)

Ja Servus zusammen.

Kurze Nachfrage in die Runde... 

Ich bin nach langer Suche für einen Nachfolger meines in die ewigen Bike Jagdgründe eingegangenen Yetis über Cube und Quantec zu einem 2008er Vertex 50 gestolpert, das ich zu einem dem Taiwan Rahmen und der Ausstattung angemessenen Preis von fast 40% unter UVP (neu!) bekommen könnte.
Die UVP finde ich seit der teilweisen Auslagerung der Fertigung mehr als frech, zu dem mir angebotenen Preis könnte ich aber schwach werden, zumal dadurch im Budget noch genug für Fulcrums, andere Reifen, Pedale, Sattel und Sattelstütze drin wäre...

Gibt es irgendwelche gravierenden Einwände?
Das der Rahmen nicht der leichteste ist juckt mich nicht so sehr, die Laufräder werden eh als erstes komplett getauscht, die Fox ist sehr gut, einzig die Formulas bereiten mir momentan ziemlich Kopfzerbrechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dd-bummi (21. Juli 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> ..., einzig die Formulas bereiten mir momentan ziemlich Kopfzerbrechen...



Inwiefern? Mein Element 50 hat die ja auch serienmäßig drauf.


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. Juli 2008)

Ich lese halt momentan egal an welchem Bike verbaut von den Formulas fast nur Schlechtes...
Klingeln, Fading, Qualiprobleme. Auf den ersten drei Seiten des Bremsenforums sind alleine gut 6-7 Threads zu Problemen mit den K24ern, mit den recht identischen 18er sieht es auch nicht viel besser aus.
Sind bei Herstellern aber recht beliebt, könnte auch an günstigen EKs liegen.
Ich bin was Scheibenbremsen angeht ziemlicher Newbie und würde wenn dann am liebsten Magura die treue halten, aber da mir so langsam die Alternativen im diesjährigen Budgetrahmen ausgehen würde ich das Vertex 50 halt in die sehr enge Wahl nehmen.
Das ich bei 186 und 80-82kg die serienmässigen 160er wohl zumindest vorne fix austauschen sollte ist mit mittlerweile bewusst, durch die in letzter Zeit doch eher mässigen Berichte vieler User über die Formulas bin ich aber gerade etwas verunsichert...


----------



## dd-bummi (21. Juli 2008)

Da muss ich dir recht geben. Ein leichtes Klingeln ist durchaus auch manchmal bei mir zu vernehmen, besonders bei (Gegen)wind. Von der Zugkraft sind die K24 m.M.n. jedoch spitze. Zur Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nichts sagen (erst ca. 450 km weg).

Werde aber vor meiner Alpentour auf alle Fälle nochmal den Mechaniker meines Vertrauens aufsuchen


----------



## Zaskardi (30. Juli 2008)

Hi, weiß nicht genau, ob es hier reinpasst, aber wer einen Vertex Rahmen sucht schaue doch mal hier vorbei:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=124772


----------



## marathonflo (13. August 2008)

Jetzt hab ich auch eines! 
Nachdem mein ETSX gebrochen ist  habe ich mir einen Vertex Team Rahmen gekauft. Meine alten Komponenten passten gut dazu, eine Stunde später konnte ich auf der ersten Minitesttour erleben: Vortrieb, aber ohne Kompromisse. Morgen werde ich auf der ersten Tour sehen, wie es nach der anfänglichen Euphorie ist wieder mal (seit 10 Jahren) ein Hardtail zu fahren. 

P.S.: Der Sattel wird morgen gegen meine Speedneedle ersetzt...


----------



## subdiver (14. August 2008)

@ marathonflo
Glückwunsch 

Ich bin auch öfter am Überlegen vom Fully wieder auf´s Hardtail zu steigen.
Direkteres Fahrgefühl, besseres Handling, weniger Gewicht, überschaubere
und leicht zu wartende Technik wären für mich die Gründe pro Hardtail.

Viel Spaß mit Deinem Vertex "Made in Canada"


----------



## ]:-> (14. August 2008)

hi,
gut möglich dass es hier schon irgendwo steht, aber vll. kann das nochmal jemand in einem Satz sagen:

Überlege mir gerade ein Hardtail und da bin ich natürlich wieder u.a. bei RM gelandet.

Zu den in Canada gescheißten Rahmen: kann ich das beim Vertex pauschal mit einem Jahrgang sagen oder gibt es aus jeder Serie der vergangenen Jahre solche und solche?

danke, grüße


----------



## marathonflo (14. August 2008)

Hi ]:->, 

meines Wissens kommen die Vertex Team Rahmen aus Scandium noch aus Canada. Nur wenn Carbon im Spiel ist, dann soll der Rahmen ganz in Taiwan gemacht worden sein. 

Beim Kontrollzettel meines Vertex Team sind nur "Canadische" Kürzel als Unterschrift angegeben. 

Zum Bike: 
Super. Das Bike giert nach Speed, läuft dabei extrem spurtreu, und das mit meinen "alten" Parts. Ich vermisse zwar den Komfort des ETSX, aber mit dem Vertex geht die Post ab. Schluss mit Sofa! Ist halt eine Rennfeile.


----------



## alpenchallenger (17. August 2008)

Hallo Vertex-Liebhaber,

Ich hab mir grad nen Vertex Rahmen gekauft. Jg 2001 (hervorragender Zustand aber ohne Sticker) in Blau-Weiss. Der Rahmen hat ja eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Jetzt wollte ich meine Scheibenbremsen montieren. Doch der Schlauch passt nicht in die Führungsbuchse. Dh. Ich kann das Hydraulikkabel gar nicht verlegen?? Was soll ich da machen? Das Kabel mit Kabelbinder festbinden, oder die Buchse aufbohren??


lg Jonas


----------



## Trailblizz (18. August 2008)

Entweder die Buchsen aufbohren oder Bremsleitungsführungen montieren, z.B. diese von Magura.
Aber schnöde Kabelbinder an einen Rocky-Rahmen binden, geht ja wohl gar nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (18. August 2008)

marathonflo schrieb:


> Hi ]:->,
> 
> meines Wissens kommen die Vertex Team Rahmen aus Scandium noch aus Canada. Nur wenn Carbon im Spiel ist, dann soll der Rahmen ganz in Taiwan gemacht worden sein.
> 
> ...



...mach mich wahnisnnig *habenwill* ...
vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe !


----------



## patek (21. August 2008)

ich denke, wo genau die vertex team rahmen vor 2008 hergestellt worden sind weiß hier keiner genau. jeder labert hier was anderes und denkt er hat recht. genau wissen tuts aber keiner. an meinem vertex team wurde carbon mit verarbeitet, auf dem kontrollzettel sind aber auch nur kanadische abkürzungen....also, am besten garnicht danach fragen. am ende hat man 1000 verschiedene meinungen, und am ende ist man auch net schlauer...ich verlasse mich auf die auskunft von bike action. wenn es jemand genau weiß, dann die....alles andere ist nur dummes gesülze...


----------



## Feenix (24. September 2008)

So habe inzwischen auch ein Lowbudget Vertex von der Stange: 





Hat leider ab und zu Chainsucks zwischen Kettenstrebe und mittlerem Ritzel. An was kann das liegen? Ich schalte eigentlich immer "relaxt" und nich "aua"


----------



## Doc Roots (4. Oktober 2008)

Hat leider ab und zu Chainsucks zwischen Kettenstrebe und mittlerem Ritzel. An was kann das liegen? Ich schalte eigentlich immer "relaxt" und nich "aua" [/QUOTE]

Bei nem Komplettbike sollte die Kettenlinie eigentlich stimmen, kann eigentlich nur noch an der Einstellung des Umwerfers liegen...

hier mein 2006er Vertex..


----------



## spotlight (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich will ja diesen Winter bzw. im Frühjahr mein 2006er Vertex Team aufbauen, weiss aber noch nicht welche Gabel ich nehmen soll.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja einige Vorschläge machen.
Erzählt mir eure erfahrungrn mit euren Gabeln.
Ich hatte bis jetzt nur SID's (1999 und 2004) an meinen Rädern und eine Headshok DL 80 Superfatty.

Kon


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Oktober 2008)

Ist totale Geschmackssache und kommt nebenbei auf das Budget an.
Am ehesten würde sich in deinem Fall wohl wieder eine SID empfehlen.
Alternativen wären in erster Linie die Magura Durin oder Manitou R7...


----------



## KermitB4 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal wieder meins, nach ein paar Updates:









Aktuelles Kampfgewicht: 9,48 KG


----------



## Doc Roots (5. Oktober 2008)

spotlight schrieb:


> Ich will ja diesen Winter bzw. im Frühjahr mein 2006er Vertex Team aufbauen, weiss aber noch nicht welche Gabel ich nehmen soll.
> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja einige Vorschläge machen.
> Erzählt mir eure erfahrungrn mit euren Gabeln.
> Ich hatte bis jetzt nur SID's (1999 und 2004) an meinen Rädern und eine Headshok DL 80 Superfatty.
> ...



ich würde die neue RS Sid nehmen, die hat ne super Funktion und sieht wirklich nicht schlecht aus, natürlich in weiß! Der Preis geht auch i.O.
Ich war bis jetzt immer der Meinung, dass an ein Rocky ne Marzocchi gehört, aber die aktuellen Modelle sehen nicht mehr gut aus und die Funktion hat deutlich nachgelassen. Meine 2007er XC700 ist echt sexy, aber die Performance ist nicht mit Rock Shox zu vergleichen. Du könntest auch über Manitou, oder Magura Durin nachdenken. Die Deluxe-Variante wäre natürlich ne Fox.


----------



## BlueCloud (5. Oktober 2008)

steht zum verkauf,falls interesse besteht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spotlight (5. Oktober 2008)

Interesse besteht immer. Man kann nicht genug Vertex Rahmen besitzen.

Aber die Familie ist ja auch noch zu unterhalten. 
Der nächste Rahmen wird ein entweder ein 2003/04er Slayer oder ein neuer Element 30.


----------



## BlueCloud (5. Oktober 2008)

also die neuen geafallen mir überhaupt nicht...ich bin auf der suche nach einem 2003-2005 element team/tsc rahmen...die sind noch schön und klassisch


----------



## spotlight (5. Oktober 2008)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> also die neuen geafallen mir überhaupt nicht...ich bin auf der suche nach einem 2003-2005 element team/tsc rahmen...die sind noch schön und klassisch



Geht mir genauso, deshalb hab ich mir einen 2006er besorgt.


----------



## Bukem (10. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage an die Experten. Ich habe neulich mal ein RM Vertex gesehen und mich direkt verliebt  Ich war jetzt auch der Suche nach Rahmen und habe u.a. diesen hier gefunden: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-V...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich kann aber außer in der Anzeige nirgends einen Vertex "Anniversary" finden sondern nur 50, 70, Team etc.. 

Wann ist der Rahmen rausgekommen?  Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied beim Rahmen zwischen z.B. 50, 70 und Team? Vielen Dank für die Hilfe! 

Gruß, Bukem


----------



## subdiver (10. November 2008)

Das ist ein Sondermodell zum 20jährigen Firmenjubiläum von Bikeaction.


----------



## Bukem (10. November 2008)

Ah ok, vielen Dank! 

Und was ist besonders, an dem Sondermodell? Bzw. ist das z.B. mit dem Teamrahmen vergleichbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bukem (10. November 2008)

bzw. ist das Modell er vergleichbar mit dem Team Rahmen oder dem Vertex 70/50?


----------



## subdiver (10. November 2008)

Das Sondermodell unterscheidet sich nur bei der Lackierung von den 50/70ern.
Ist also nicht vergleichbar mit dem Teamrahmen (Scandium).


----------



## Bukem (10. November 2008)

super, vielen Dank für die Infos!!!


----------



## Nofaith (16. November 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Vertex meiner Süssen. Quali ist leider nicht so gut, das Wetter bei uns ist heute mehr als bescheiden!





Wird jetzt im Winter noch gepimpt mit 'ner anderen Gabel(RS SID Race 09) und 'nem neuen Sattel(noch nix konkretes im Sinn).

Gabel und Sattel sind Leihgaben von mir, deshalb auch das Spacer-Türmchen. Riser musste sein, sie hatte vorher mein Flow und kam mit 'nem CC-Lenker nicht zurecht.


----------



## FocusFlo (11. Dezember 2008)

Nach 4 Jahren Abstinenz vom Radsport, mÃ¶chte Ich nun auch wieder auf die 2 RÃ¤der, die die Welt bedeuten.

Kurz (im wahrsten Sinne bei 165cm KÃ¶rperhÃ¶he) zu mir:
Mein Name ist Florian und Ich wohne in der NÃ¤he von Dresden. Meine erstes "richtiges" Bike war Anno 1999 ein silbergrau/schwarzes Specialized Hardrock mit LX Ausstatung. Bis zum Tage seines Diebstahls im Jahre 2000, hatte es mich treu begleitet. Ende 00 kam dann der erste CC Racer. Ein schwarz roter Speiseeis Stoppelhopser. Nach und nach auf wurde dieser komplett auf XTR und andere Leichtbausachen umgerÃ¼stet. Letztendlich wog er gut 10,8 Kilo. 2002 erfolgte dann der Umstieg auf einen, grÃ¶ssentechnisch, passenderen Rahmen. Ein Steppenwolf Tundra in 17Zoll in weiss. Hier war der LEichtbau und die Optik KÃ¶nig. So kam also eine Mischung aus Tune, XTR und Sram 9.0SL Teilen ans Rad. Mittlerweile (Ich fur seit 2003 nur noch sehr sporadisc) hat mein Dad meinen Wolf Ã¼bernommen, der ihm immernoch treue Dienste leistet. Bilder kommen eventuell demnÃ¤chst im Vorstellungsthread... 

Und mich juckt es wieder in den Beinen, weswegen ich mir gerne wieder einen CC Maschine aufbauen mÃ¶chte. Am liebste von RM, welche mir schon zu meiner aktiven Radzeit gefallen haben, aber kostentechnisch stets unerreichbar waren.


Auch nach intensiver Suche ist mir der Wunsch nach einem RM Vertex mit Cantisockeln verwÃ¤hrt geblieben. Und da sich mittlerweile die halbe Bike Welt auf Scheibenbremsen eingeschworen hat (Ich bin da eher der V Brake OldScholfreund  ) habe Ich mich dennoch bei den aktuellen Modelen von Rocky umgesehen. Zur Auswahl stehen nun ein Vertex 50, Modeljahr 08, oder ein Team SC von 08, welcher aber erst besorgt werden mÃ¼sste.

Heute im Bikeladen sah das 50 allerdings anders als erwartet aus. Auf den Bildern sieht das rot immer metallisch aus, im Shop war es einfach nur rot. 

Nun die Fragen nach unendlich viel Text: sind die Farben beim 50 und beim Team gleich? Ist 1400â¬ fÃ¼r einen neuen RM Team SC ok (Ich finde ja)? Bei meiner "HÃ¶he" von 165cm: Eher der 16,5Zoll oder der 18Zoll?

Hoffe auf hilfreiche Antworten sowie ein gutes miteinander.
mfG Flo

Edit:
Wer einen RM Rahmen oder ein komplettes RM in weiss/rot in den oben genannten GrÃ¶ssen abzugeben hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Auch Ã¤ltere Rahmen wÃ¤ren sehr wilkommen!


----------



## BlueCloud (12. Dezember 2008)

hier noch mal in natura und ein mal mit Stevens M9


----------



## Switchy (12. Dezember 2008)

So hier mal meins. Stadt Radl


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Dezember 2008)

Stadtradel mit der Kurbel? Aber schicke Farbkombi!


----------



## Switchy (13. Dezember 2008)

Naja ok hier und da auch mal in den Bergen aber hauptsächlich zum in die Arbeit radeln etc. ^^ Und die Kurbel musste einfach sein. Bin mehr mit meinen switch in den Bergen.

Nächste Neuerung wird sein roter Hope Vorbau und Schwarzer King Steuersatz.


----------



## Switchy (13. Dezember 2008)

Wer sich für die Rote Deus interessiert sollte mal bei MTsports schauen. =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCK (15. Dezember 2008)

Ein oldschool Vertex.
Wenns klappt, wirds wohl im Frühjahr fertig.


----------



## Switchy (15. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schön!


----------



## ESKA (23. April 2009)

Sorry das ich den alten Thread wieder raushole, aber kann mir einer von euch sagen wieviel ein Vertex 50, Modell 2008, 18 Zoll im Original wiegt. Hab leider nichts gefunden weder im Netz oder hier im Forum. 
    ESKA


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. April 2009)

gut 1600g, eher richtung 1700, falls ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## ESKA (23. April 2009)

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich wollte aber das Gewicht von den gesamten Bike (in der Standartausführung) und nicht nur vom Rahmen. Tut mir leid wenn ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe.
    LG ESKA


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. April 2009)

ah, tschuldige, hab's auch nicht genau gelesen...
damit kann ich leider nicht dienen, maximal schätzen: knapp 11 kilo müsste ca. hinkommen.


----------



## ESKA (23. April 2009)

Nicht so schlimm werde es schon noch irgendwie in Erfahrung bringen,trotzdem nochmal danke!!
   LG ESKA


----------



## Nofaith (23. April 2009)

Ich schau heutabend mal in der Bike nach, da war irgendwo ein Test drin vom Vertex 50 aus Alu & Vertex Team. Das 50er war aber schwerer als 11kg.

Edit: 

Das Vertex 50 AL Modell 2009 in 18 Zoll wiegt laut Bike-Messung ohne Pedale 10,95kg, mit Pedalen 11,30kg. Der Rahmen allein liegt bei 1,726kg ohne Steuersatz. Zwischen den 08er und 09er Rahmen gibt's soweit ich weiss keine technischen Unterschiede.


----------



## numinisflo (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo an alle Vertex-Fahrer. Ich hätte mal eine wichtige Frage zur Größenwahl beim Vertex, da ich momentan mit dem Gedanken spiele mir eines zuzulegen. Ich bin 183cm groß u. kenn mich leider bei der Größenwahl von CC-Bikes nicht mehr wirklich aus, da ich schon lange kein Rad in dieser Klasse mehr besessen habe.

Über ein paar Anregungen würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

Danke u. Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marathonflo (23. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube da gibt es kein Patentrezept. Ich bin 1,88 m und fahre mein Vertex Team (2008) in 19". Allerdings hat das Team auch eine andere Geometrie als die übrigen Vertex Rahmen. 

Am besten also mal hin zum Rocky Händler und Probefahren. 

Grüße, 

Marathonflo


----------



## numinisflo (24. Juni 2009)

Danke dir schonmal für die Antwort. Natürlich weiß ich das Probefahren die beste Lösung ist, aber das wird wohl so schnell nichts werden, daher bitte ich einfach um ein paar Meinungen.

Danke u. Gruß

FLO


----------



## Dr. Faust (25. Juni 2009)

Fahr halt irgendein Hardtail mit ähnlicher Geometrie, vor allem Oberrohrlänge, Probe.
Ich fahre auch L mit 1,87. Du wirst je nach Vorliebe wohl L bis M nehmen.


----------



## kadettkai (4. Juli 2009)

Bin auch 1.83 und hab ein 08er vertex 50 in 19 "
Passt perfekt.
Ist auch perfekt für schöne flowige Single Trails fahre bald lieber mit dem Vertex wie mit meinem New Slayer.


----------



## numinisflo (4. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Info.

Bin übrigens auf der Suche nach einem Vertex oder Blizzard....


----------



## Nofaith (9. Juli 2009)

Mein neuer Liebling:





Fertigstellung im Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankiemachine (15. Juli 2009)

hallo,

erstmal - danke dass es dieses forum gibt. habe mich die letzten 6 wochen damit rumgeschlagen ein passendes bike zu finden. jetzt, seit samstag, bin ich stolzer rocky mountain vertex 50 (mod 2008) besitzer. 

ich hätte nie gedacht das am ende ein rm dabei rauskommt - bin aber absolut überwältigt von dem gerät! bin mehrere bikes gefahren (canyon al 6.0, 8.0, 9.0; specialized stumpj. comp, cube reaction k18, cube ltd.). für mich war es sehr wichtig einen vertrauensvollen händler in meiner gegend zu finden.

achja - ich bin 1,85 und hab n 20.5" vertex - bin auch 19" gefahren, ist aber absolut geschmackssache.

mein rm trikot dürfte auch bald ankommen (gabs zum kauf gratis dazu)!
ride on!


----------



## NumForte (15. Juli 2009)

Na dann, Willkommen im CLUB  ;-) 
RM Vertex Serie ist einfach nen Geile rennmaschine...!!! O-O>

Mit welche ausstatung hast dem bekommen?


----------



## frankiemachine (15. Juli 2009)

NumForte schrieb:


> Na dann, Willkommen im CLUB  ;-)
> RM Vertex Serie ist einfach nen Geile rennmaschine...!!! O-O>
> 
> Mit welche ausstatung hast dem bekommen?



standard ausstattung war drauf, habe allerdings die shimano mit ner sram ausgetauscht - das gabs beim händler für umme. trigger ist  sram x9, schaltwerk (heisst das so?? ) ne sram x0. fand das schalten damit wesentlich präziser. und die handbars habe ich noch austauschen lassen. sonst ist wie gehabt die formular koro 24 drauf, fox gabel...


----------



## NumForte (15. Juli 2009)

frankiemachine schrieb:


> standard ausstattung war drauf, habe allerdings die shimano mit ner sram ausgetauscht - das gabs beim händler für umme. trigger ist  sram x9, schaltwerk (heisst das so?? ) ne sram x0. fand das schalten damit wesentlich präziser. und die handbars habe ich noch austauschen lassen. sonst ist wie gehabt die formular koro 24 drauf, fox gabel...


Nich schlecht... haste gut gemacht!  Formula sind echt gute bremsen hab selber Formula K18 drauf!


----------



## frankiemachine (4. August 2009)

hallo zusammen.
mittlerweile habe ich einige touren hinter mich und das bike eingefahren.
gefällt mir alles sehr gut, bis auf die laufräder und reifen. kommt mir alles ein wenig träge vor (ich bins jedenfalls nicht ). es sind die standard laufräder und naben drauf (*Naben:* hinten und vorne Shimano 525, *Felgen:* Mavic XM 317 Disc)

könnt ihr mir eine empfehlung geben was man da machen könnte?! also was für naben und felgen würden das bike agiler und antrittsschneller machen?

lg


----------



## Nofaith (4. August 2009)

Wie schwer bist Du denn?

Leicht & stabil: Mavic XC 717D, DT 4.2D,...
Sehr leicht: NoTubes, AlexRims XCR,....

Naben kommen bei Dir grundsätzlich IS2000-Modelle in Frage wie z.B. Hope, DT, Chris King, Tune,.... 

Systemlaufräder von Shimano gehen nur mit CL-Adapter, Mavic bietet IS und CL an, DT glaub ich ebenfalls.


----------



## frankiemachine (4. August 2009)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Wie schwer bist Du denn?
> 
> Leicht & stabil: Mavic XC 717D, DT 4.2D,...
> Sehr leicht: NoTubes, AlexRims XCR,....
> ...



ich bin 1.85 und bekomm ca. 88kg auf die wage.


----------



## Nofaith (4. August 2009)

Hm, da fallen NoTube, AlexRims XCR & Mavic 717D schon mal raus. Würd dann eher auf robustes Material setzen, sprich breitere Felge und weniger auf Leichtbauteile. 

Wie schwer sind denn Dein Laufräder? Schon mal gewogen?

Die XM317 wiegt laut Mavic ca. 440gr. Wird also real auch nicht über 450gr. kommen.


----------



## frankiemachine (4. August 2009)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Hm, da fallen NoTube, AlexRims XCR & Mavic 717D schon mal raus. Würd dann eher auf robustes Material setzen, sprich breitere Felge und weniger auf Leichtbauteile.
> 
> Wie schwer sind denn Dein Laufräder? Schon mal gewogen?
> 
> Die XM317 wiegt laut Mavic ca. 440gr. Wird also real auch nicht über 450gr. kommen.



hrm.
ich habe halt hutchison reifen drauf. welches modell weiss ich nicht. es kommt mir halt so vor als könnte der rollwiderstand ein wenig besser sein.


----------



## Switchy (5. August 2009)

Also wenn es um Reifen geht kann ich den Larsen TT von Maxxis empfehlen oder den XC pneu von Areo.
Für den Areo pneu am besten mal bei www.MTsports.de reinschauen nummer suchen und anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (5. August 2009)

Den Larsen kann ich nur bedingt empfehlen, ist in Kurven bei höherer Geschwindigkeit recht tückich. 

Ich selbst greif am Element nur noch zu Michelin, ja nach Einsatzzweck XCR Dry² 2.0, Mountain A/T 2.2 oder Mountain Dry 2.35.


----------



## spotlight (8. August 2009)

Ich fahr seit Jahren den IRC Mythos XC am Vertex. Damit bin ich bis jetzt noch überall hin und rauf gekommen.


----------



## drinkandbike (4. September 2009)

kurze Frage: verträgt ein 2009 vertex Rahmen eine Gabel mit 120 mm Federweg ( manitou minute) oder wirds ein lahmer Gaul 

danke kai aus Fraaaaankfurt


----------



## Switchy (5. September 2009)

Also serie ist max 100mm federweg. Mehr würde ich persönlich auch nicht in ein Vertex tun. Musst es wohl einfach mal ausprobieren ob es dir taugt mit den 20mm mehr.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (5. September 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> kurze Frage: verträgt ein 2009 vertex Rahmen eine Gabel mit 120 mm Federweg ( manitou minute) oder wirds ein lahmer Gaul
> 
> danke kai aus Fraaaaankfurt


 
es wird ein lahmer Gaul..............


----------



## drinkandbike (5. September 2009)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> es wird ein lahmer Gaul..............




ich habs geahnt!!

danke kai


----------



## milhouse (29. September 2009)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> es wird ein lahmer Gaul..............



Wie siehts denn mit einer U-Turn Gabel aus (100mm - xxx)? Hätte auch gern bergab etwas mehr Federweg an meinem Vertex...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. September 2009)

120mm is denk ich echt das maximum! Bergab, denk ich sind 120mm kein Problem aber normale Fahrt oder bergauf, niemals.


----------



## milhouse (30. September 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> 120mm is denk ich echt das maximum! Bergab, denk ich sind 120mm kein Problem aber normale Fahrt oder bergauf, niemals.



Hmmmm... spiele mit dem Gedanken eine 100-130mm U-Turn Gabel einzubauen.... meinst des is zu heftig? Oder soll ich einfach die 100mm Fox drinnen lassen...??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. September 2009)

wenn du denkst du brauchst mehr Federweg dann kauf dir dochn Altitude. Ich würde nicht mehr als 120 rein machen... is ja schließlich ein Race-CC-Bike und kein "Enduro". Aber wie gesagt 120 sind bergauf und bei gerader Ausfahrt nicht wirklich geeignet, wie oben genannet wirds dann ein lahmer Gaul.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Oktober 2009)

milhouse schrieb:


> Hmmmm... spiele mit dem Gedanken eine 100-130mm U-Turn Gabel einzubauen.... meinst des is zu heftig? Oder soll ich einfach die 100mm Fox drinnen lassen...??


 

> 120mm geht gar nicht !


----------



## Switchy (3. Oktober 2009)

Hier an meinem Vertex mal wieder eine Neuerung


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. Oktober 2009)

sehr nice


----------



## Switchy (3. Oktober 2009)

Danke.


----------



## hemig (4. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal mein neues Vertex. Eigenaufbau, die meisten Teile wurden aus den USA importiert ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (4. Oktober 2009)

Und wo liegt nun der unterschied zwischen Teilen aus USA oder Germany ausser das du z.B. Probleme mit Garantie sachen bekommen kannst da sich hier in Deutschland für deine US Parts keiner zuständig fühlt.

Aber es ist sehr hübsch geworden. 

Greetz


----------



## hemig (4. Oktober 2009)

Der Preis ;-) Der Rahmen hat umgerechnet 240EUR + Versand und Steuer gekostet.
Das mit der Garantie kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei meinem old Slayer wurde die Schwinge ohne Probleme getauscht obwohl ich das Rad in der Schweiz gekauft habe. Warum auch nicht wenn es sich um eine internationale Garantie handelt.


----------



## chozen (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi zusammen,

hab noch ein altes 97er Vertex T.O. im Keller stehen und bin am nachdenken über einen Wiederaufbau. Jetzt steh ich vor der FRage ob ich an die alten Bremsscheibenaufnahmen wirklich eine aktuelle Scheibenbremse draufbasteln sollte. 

Wie denkt Ihr darüber? Und wenn Ihr es für mögliuch haltet: Was empfehlt ihr was Bremsleistungsmäßig nicht gleich alles zerreisst....

Gruß
Chozen


----------



## Nofaith (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich würd sagen nehm 'ne 140mm Scheibe hinten


----------



## Switchy (4. Oktober 2009)

Jup 140 hinten und 160 in der Front. Und was die Bremse betrifft würde ich persöhnlich zur Hope mini greifen aber das ist geschmacksache.
Und ich sage mal das liegt an deinem Zeigefinger wie arg deine Bremse beissen muss.. =)


----------



## chozen (5. Oktober 2009)

na dann werd ich mich mal dran machen das gute stück wieder fit zu machen  danke für die tipps


----------



## na!To (27. Oktober 2009)

Das Foto ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber was solls:


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Oktober 2009)

Artgerechte Haltung


----------



## Switchy (28. Oktober 2009)

Bei der Überhöhung und dem langen Vorbau ist der Rahmen da net etwas zu klein?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Oktober 2009)

Switchy schrieb:


> Bei der Überhöhung und dem langen Vorbau ist der Rahmen da net etwas zu klein?


 
ich finde bei einem Racebike "des ghört so"  superklasse Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (28. Oktober 2009)

Dann ist's recht so.


----------



## na!To (29. Oktober 2009)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> ich finde bei einem Racebike "des ghört so"  superklasse Bike


So isses!

Danke


----------



## KonaSebbel (29. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute,
bin auf der Suche nach einem 08 Vertex 50. Größe 19Zoll!
Meldet euch einfach wenn ihr eins zum Verkauf habt.
Danke!


----------



## KonaSebbel (5. November 2009)

KonaSebbel schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> bin auf der Suche nach einem 08 Vertex 50. Größe 19Zoll!
> Meldet euch einfach wenn ihr eins zum Verkauf habt.
> Danke!



hat sich erledigt,
hab mir das 2009er Vertex 50 RSL gekauft..


----------



## Switchy (5. November 2009)

Glückwunsch zum Kauf


----------



## KonaSebbel (5. November 2009)

Switchy schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Kauf



Danke!
Das Bike lässt sich wirklich verdammt angenehm fahren. Bin total positiv überrascht. Einfach nur geil..


----------



## galula (12. November 2009)

hallo wollt mal mein Rocky vorstellen ist 2005 Vertex Team in 21 zoll sehr wenig gefahren ..... keine 300 km . Rahmen ist zu verkaufen gegen ordenliches gebot .​


----------



## cat.gismo (18. November 2009)

Falls jemand Interesse an einem Vertex 50 aus Mai 2009 hat einfach melden. Rahmen solo oder komplett wie im Katalog aufgebaut. Stütze wurde durch Race Face aufgewertet. Zustand top! Preis VB Garantie und alle Unterlagen vorhanden!!


----------



## cat.gismo (18. November 2009)

Hier noch Originalbildchen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CCTaunus (26. November 2009)

Hallo Vertex Gemeinde.

Ich fahre ein Vertex 70 Baujahr 2005 mit einer Marzocchi Marathon SL Federgabel. Nun steht der Austausch der Gabel an. Da die Marathon SL im Federweg variabel (100mm bis 120mm) ist, habe ich keine feste Einbauhöhe, an der ich mich nun orientieren kann.

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich eine 100 mm SID World Cup verbauen soll. Laut Rock Shox ist die Einbauhöhe der Gabel 472mm. Die 80 mm Variante hat wohl eine Einbauhöhe von 453 mm. 

Entsprechend RM sollten Gabeln mit einer Einbauhöhe von max. 465 mm verbaut werden. Da ich das Rad aber bisher schon mit 100 mm (gemessene Höhe knapp unter 470 mm) gefahren wurde, tendiere ich (noch) zur 100mm Variante. 

Hat jemand nen heißen Tipp??? (Ich weiß, dass man die SID auch auf 80 mm traveln kann). Habe jedoch ein wenig respekt davor, dass es mir damit vorne zu weit runter geht 

Welche Einbauhöhen fahrt ihr???

Danke Euch


----------



## Grubenpony (27. November 2009)

Hallo CCTaunus,

hab an meinem Vertex 70 2005 ne 2008 Fox F100RLC mit 470,9mm Einbauhöhe, Rahmen ist ein 19,5" mit 130mm Steuerrohr, unter dem Vorbau hab ich 2 10mm Spacer und als Lenker einen Race Face Deus XC 3/4 Riser. Ich sitze so sportlich gestreckt aber noch bequem auf dem Rad. Das Vorderrad bleibt auch an steilen Anstiegen am Boden. Die 2008/2009 F100RLC Gabeln werden noch als Restposten günstig abverkauft, da Fox grade die neuen Gabeln mit Fit-Kartusche einführt.
Die Gabel passt auch optisch gut zu dem Rahmen und wiegt nur ca. 1510g.

Gruß Pony


----------



## CCTaunus (27. November 2009)

Hallo Grubenpony,

danke zunächst mal für die Antwort. Ich hab eine Rahmengröße kleiner. Die Marathon SL war eingebaut. Ich fahre sie ohne jeglichen Spacer und mit Flatbar. Bin/war zudem stetig bemüht das Teil mit einem Federweg von max. 10 cm zu fahren. Die Gabel baut dann auch um die 470 mm hoch. Wird alleine deshalb wohl ne 100 mm Gabel werden. Mit ein bisserle mehr Sag müsste das dann von der Geo her gut passen. Schau ich mir die 80 mm Gabeln an, dann sind die mit zwischen 450 mm und 455 mm schon recht "niedrig". Zumindest ist das mein subjektives Gefühl. Werde mal nach der Fox-Gabel schauen.

Grüße


----------



## TonySoprano (28. November 2009)

mal ne Frage, haben die Vertex Team 2008 schon ne Geo für 100er Gabeln? Möchte gern meine fast neue Suntour RLD weiterbenutzen ...


----------



## CCTaunus (28. November 2009)

Hallo TonySoprano,

soweit ich weiß, waren die 2006er Bikes die letzten mit geradem Unterrohr und somit eigentlich nur für 80mm Gabeln gedacht. 2007 müsste das erste Jahr gewesen sein, in dem RM "gebogene" Unterrohre verbaut hat um die Geo kompatibel zu machen für 100 mm. 

Aber warum willst du ne Suntour Gabel an ein RM Vertex Team schrauben??? Passt aus meiner Sicht von der Wertigkeit nicht zum Rahmen.


----------



## Nofaith (28. November 2009)

@CCTaunus:

Also ich weiss nicht wo her Du Deine Informationen beziehst aber im Dealer-Handbuch 2004 steht auf Seite 53 was anderes und unter Features findest Du folgendes:


Ausführung und Geometrie ist kompatibel mit 100mm Federweg
Das 2006er Team meiner Freundin fährt sich super, keinen deut schlechter als mein Element mit 80mm Fork.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CCTaunus (28. November 2009)

Hallo Nofaith,

Du meinst meine Ausführung zum Thema Gabellänge bei einem 2005er Vertex 70??? Ich hatte an Bikeaction geschrieben und folgende Antwort erhalten:

"Hallo,
danke für Ihre Nachfrage. Bitte wählen Sie für den Vertex aus dem Baujahr Federgabel, die eine Bauhöhe von 46,5 cm nicht überschreiten. Das wird meist auf Gabeln zutreffen, die 80 mm Federweg haben. (z. B. Manitou R7, Rock Shox Reba SL, oder Fox F32RLC) 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marco Schröder 
Tech-Support
BIKEACTION GmbH"

Mir war auch so, dass der 2005 Team Rahmen für 80er Gabeln ausgelegt ist und der 70er sowohl 80mm als auch ne 100er verträgt. Ich selbst bin mir unsicher. Fahre wie gesagt ne Marathon SL mit einer Einbauhöhe von mind. 477mm. Da der Federweg der Gabel jedoch variabel ist, fahre ich sie so niedrig wie irgend geht. Ist dann so ne Einbauhöhe von rund 465mm. Die Gabel ist jedoch mittlerweile so weit geschrottet, dass sie auch nicht mehr richtig "raus" kommt und ich dem Frieden einfach nicht traue. 

Aber danke für den Hinweis. Ist hilfreich bei der Entscheidungsfindung. 

Gruß


----------



## Nofaith (28. November 2009)

Ja, meinte Deine Ausführungen zur Gabel. Kann Dir auch gern die Seite des DealerBooks zukommen lassen.

Hab meiner Freundin die neue SID Race eingebaut, die hat eine Einbauhöhe von 473mm und mich auch vor dem Kauf der Gabel informiert. Der Rahmen ist ein 2004er Team in 16Zoll, der 04er Team unterscheidet sich in der Geo lediglich durch das 5mm tiefer abfallende Oberrohr von den 50er oder 70er Modellen.

Beim 05er werd ich mal nachschauen, kann sogar sein dass das Bike mit 100mm Gabel verkauft wurde, das Element Team hatte 2005 auch 100mm FW bekommen. 2006 waren's dann wieder 80mm.


----------



## TonySoprano (28. November 2009)

CCTaunus schrieb:


> Hallo TonySoprano,
> .......
> Aber warum willst du ne Suntour Gabel an ein RM Vertex Team schrauben??? Passt aus meiner Sicht von der Wertigkeit nicht zum Rahmen.



Die Suntour Axon (UVP immerhin 399,-â¬) wird m.M. nach echt unterbewertet, ich fahr die jetzt seit kurzem und bin sehr zufrieden ... danke fÃ¼r die Infos, wird dann ja passen. Ich hatte mich nur etwas gewundert, dass hier viele noch 80mm Gabeln verbaut haben,

gruss,
andreas


----------



## CCTaunus (29. November 2009)

@Nofaith:

Hab noch mal vielen Dank. Ich habe meinen Rahmen mit der Gabel inklusive erstanden. Insofern sind 100 mm wohl nicht nur möglich, sondern auch zugelassen im Sinne der Garantiebestimmungen. Ich denke, es wird wohl ne 100er Gabel werden. Dann lass ich halt zu Beginn einen Spacerturm oben drauf als Reserve, falls ich sie umbauen werde. 

Über das Dealerbook würde ich mich freuen....


@Andreas (alias TonySoprano):
Habe das nicht persönlich gemeint. Ist letzten Endes ja auch Dein Ding. Wenn Du die Gabel eh hast, dann bau sie ein und hab viel Spaß damit. Das Ding mit den 80er Gabeln und den 100er Gabeln resultiert aus den verschiedenen Baujahren. Im letzten Jahr waren die Geos für 100mm ausgelegt. Oder liege ich da falsch???

Grüße

Markus


----------



## Rockinger (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

Wollte euch mal mein Vertex T.O. 1995 vorstellen welches vor einer Woche fertig wurde. 

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/525777]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Nach langer Suche habe ich endlich meine Wunschzusammenstellung dran.

Gruß Heiko (Rockinger)


----------



## Clemens (9. Dezember 2009)

Kleiner Tip am Rande: die Vertexrahmen sind derzeit in GB um einiges billiger als hierzulande z.b. bei www.chainreactioncycles.com oder www.silverfish-uk.com. Der Preis für einen Vertex 70 2010er Rahmen liegt bei etwa 715 (incl. Fracht).


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. Dezember 2009)

@Clemens
danke dafür, da freuen sich die Einzelhändler...


----------



## Tyler1977 (9. Dezember 2009)

Na und?
Recht hat er...
Die Preispolitik gerade bei Rocky und Specialized ist in Deutschland im Vergleich zum EU Ausland schon teils ganz schön gesalzen...


----------



## hemig (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich kann die Preispolitik hier in Deutschland auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
Mein Local Dealer verlangt für einen Vertex-Rahmen um die 1000EUR. Ich habe für meinen 2009 Vertex 50 Frame in den USA 236EUR bezahlt und dann noch ordentlich versteuert. Das steht in keinem Verhältnis. Selbst mit den Versandkosten.
Ich denke da müssen die Verbraucher entscheiden. Bei Garmin hat es auch geklappt. Nachdem immer mehr Geräte aus den USA importiert wurden sind Ende 2007 die Preise gefallen.

Grüsse,

hemig


----------



## Switchy (9. Dezember 2009)

Das 2009 Vertex 50 Rahmen gab es in Deutschland garnicht. Und dann liegt es nah das es eventuell keinen Vertrieb gibt oder braucht zwischen USA und Canada. Das macht am Preis mächtig was aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (9. Dezember 2009)

Das liegt an der Modellpolitik von BA.

Das ist die gleiche Geschichte wie bei manchen 30er Modellen, die gibt's nur als VO-Räder und wenn die weg sind, sind nicht mehr zu kriegen in D.


----------



## Switchy (10. Dezember 2009)

Das stimmt Nofaith.

Aber hier ging es ja um den Preis und da denk ich mir das es an den Vertriebsstrukturen liegt. Bis es nach Deutschland kommt wollen viele was vom Kuchen abhaben und das macht es teuer.

Und noch dazu würde ich aus Garantie gründen net tun da mag der Preis noch so verlockend sein.

Und laut BikeAction übernehmen sie nur die Garantie nur für Räder die sie auf ihrer liste haben (Rahmennummer) sprich was sie für Deutschland importiert haben.


----------



## Clemens (10. Dezember 2009)

Switchy schrieb:


> Und noch dazu würde ich aus Garantie gründen net tun da mag der Preis noch so verlockend sein.



Deswegen stehen ja auch an den Grenzen unserer Republik zum europäischen EU-Umland überall Schilder: Achtung, Sie betreten eine garantiefreie Zone...

Mal im Ernst, ob ich einen defekten Rahmen nach Münster (BA) oder Belfast (Chainreactions) schicke, ist definitiv latte. Fakt ist nur, dass ich für das Orca SE Modell fast genau 50% zum 2009er BA-Preis gespart habe, die Vetriebsstruktur (D/GB) dürfte in beiden Fällen identisch sein. 

Der Preis entspricht jetzt in etwa dem, was andere Hersteller für Alu-Taiwanrahmen vergleichbarer Qualität verlangen. Canada ist halt Schnee von gestern.


----------



## hemig (10. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin,

bei den Preisunterschieden zwischen D und den USA oder Canada kann ich einen Rahmen auch mal selbst nach Canada schicken. Selbst wenn ich ihn entsorge und einen neuen kaufe liege ich immer noch bei der Hälfte des deutschen Preises. 
Ausserdem bin ich mir nicht sicher ob BA die Garantie verweigern darf. Es wäre bei RM zu erfragen ob es sich um eine internationale Garantie handelt.
Ich persönlich habe mit Käufen im Ausland gute Erfahrungen gemacht. An meinem Slayer 03 (gekauft in der Schweiz, für 1700EUR statt 3700EUR, gut es war ein Vorjahresmodell) wurde auf Grund einer Rückrufaktion die Schwinge getauscht. BA hat ohne zu murren eine Schwinge zu einem Händler in meiner Nähe geschickt. 
Den Einbau habe ich fairerweise selbt bezahlt. 
Ich persönlich würde auch gerne hier in D kaufen, gerne auch 100 oder 200EUR mehr zahlen. Aber diese Preisunterschiede sehe ich einfach nicht ein.

Und jetzt wieder Bilder! ;-)

Grüsse,

hemig


----------



## Switchy (10. Dezember 2009)

So hier das Offizielle von BA:

Die Bikeaction Fahrradhandelsgesellschaft mbH vertritt die Garantie-/Reklamationsbelange aller Rocky Mountain Käufer auf dem deutschen Markt, die über einen (unserer) Rocky Mountain Vertriebspartner (Händler) den Kauf des RM Produktes getätigt haben. Diese Regelung gilt weltweit, nach Vorgabe von RM, für die jeweiligen Distributer in den verschiedenen Ländern. D. h., jeder Importeur behandelt die Reklamationen, in dem Land, in dem er seine gekaufte Ware in Umlauf gebracht hat. Dies kann RM zum Teil über die Chargenverfolgung und die Rahmennummern recherchieren.   

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marco Schröder
Tech-Support
BIKEACTION GmbH


----------



## crusher80h (26. Februar 2010)

Verkaufe Rocky Mountain Vertex 30 2008 KAufdatum 14.4.2009 mit Restgarantie, bei Interesse bitte melden Ebay Artikelnummer:170449854391


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2010)

hier mal mein vertex 70 aus dem jahr ????
Weiss den jahrgang nicht genau...glaube ca 03 o 04.
Weiss jemand mehr darüber. Habe das vertex so eigentlich sonst noch nie in dieser farbe gesehen. 

Sieht nun nach etlichen ubdates so aus. Werde wohl meine rennen dieses jahr so bestreiten.

Gewicht liegt bei 10kg


----------



## ctwitt (3. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Vertex Freunde,

ich bin von 2005 bis einschließlich 2008 auch auf RM Vertex Team unterwegs gewesen. Habe in den ersten zwei Jahren ein gebrauchtes 2003er Vertex Team gefahren. Die wurden noch garantiert in CA produziert. Ob das dann besser war als wenn es ein Asiate gefertigt hätte sei mal dahin gestellt. Ich war auf jeden Fall selber einmal in Canada und habe mir die Produktion dort angeschaut. Der 2003er Rahmen war auch schön leicht ca. 1300 g und man konnte mit Felgenkneifern (Cantis) fahren. Was das Rad dann noch mal leichter machte. Zu dem Gabel Thema. Ich bin immer 80er Gabeln gefahren. Das hat auch sehr gut gepasst Eine Zeitlang hatte ich eine Pace Starrgabel dran. Damit war das Bike dann wirklich sehr leicht. Die Lackqualität war mehr als miserabel.

2007 habe ich mir dann ein zweites Rad aufgebaut. Mit dem neuen Rahmen (gebogene Rohre). Das war dann recht teuer, da der Aufbau mit Rahmen immer ganz schön ins Geld geht. Auch hier mit 80er Gabeln. Zuerst Marzzochi die war gleich im Eimer, dann Reba, dann Manitou MDR Absolute, das war definitiv die Beste und leichteste Gabel. Auch an dem Rad war der Lack miserabel. Als ich einmal eine Steinschlagschutzfolie entfernt habe hing da gleich der ganze Lack dran. Das war extrem ärgerlich. Auch war der 2007er Rahmen wesentlich schwerer. Fast 1500g. Das Rad aber genauso weich wie das 2003er. Gegenüber einem Cube oder Scott Carbon Rahmen sind das Welten. Die Rohrsätze sind beim 2007er auch von Easton. Das Logo war auch eingeprägt und ich hatte das von Dirk auch schriftlich. Nur ob die Rahmen tatsächlich 2007 auch noch in CA gefertigt wurden? Da bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher. Auf jeden Fall war der Karton mit dem Rahmen aus Canada per Flugzeug gekommen und auf dem Karton stand auch Made in Canada.
2009 habe ich mich dann von Rocky getrennt. Ein sehr gutes Angebot von einem anderen Hersteller und der mich nicht überzeugende und viel zu teure neue Carbon Rahmen von Rocky waren der Grund. Der Carbonrahmen hätte mich fast so fiel gekostet wie ein Teamrad eines anderen Herstellers. Das wollte ich bei aller liebe nicht ausgeben.

Haltbar sind die Rahmen aber auf jeden Fall. Ich habe die Räder regelmäßig in Rennen eingesetzt. Also so alle 14 Tage ein Rennen und bei der Transalp, sowie mit 1Rad Kinderhänger.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. März 2010)

Ich fahre schon seit 1998 Rocky Mountains. Mein erstes war ein Hammer. Ich hab es immer noch und unterziehe es gerade einem kleinem Lifting. Mal schauen wie es wird. Das Vertex fahre ich schon seit glaube ich 2004...oder war es 05???? Man ich weiss nicht mal mehr.

Beide fahren sich einfach immer noch geil. Bestreite aber wahrscheinlich die letzte Rennsaison mit dem Vertex.

Schade sind die neuen nicht mehr so hübsch wie die alten und mit dem Gewicht haben sies eben auch nicht so. 

Rockys sind eben schon geilke gefährten der Landstrasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NumForte (4. März 2010)

das Thema wo Rocky gefertigt ist, ist längst geklärt die Rahmen werden in Taiwan geschweißt und nach Kanada zum Endkontrolle gebracht!


----------



## psx (10. März 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich bin nun auch auf´s Vertex gekommen und muss nach den ersten Ausfahrten sagen, dass ich in all den Jahren seit meinem ersten, seligen Kettler CrossCountry vor 23 Jahren noch nix vergleichbares unterm Hintern hatte: Laufruhig-souverän den Berg runter, zackig und zielgenau um die Ecken, und mit jede Menge Schmackes den Berg auch wieder rauf... Einfach nur g***, von der tollen Optik mit den filigranen Rohren und der feinen Lackierung mal ganz abgesehen. Jedenfalls freu ich mich schon auf jeden Kilometer


----------



## NumForte (10. März 2010)

Ja ja Vertex ist eine Feine Sache


----------



## Bengel73 (10. März 2010)

psx schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> ich bin nun auch auf´s Vertex gekommen und muss nach den ersten Ausfahrten sagen, dass ich in all den Jahren seit meinem ersten, seligen Kettler CrossCountry vor 23 Jahren noch nix vergleichbares unterm Hintern hatte: Laufruhig-souverän den Berg runter, zackig und zielgenau um die Ecken, und mit jede Menge Schmackes den Berg auch wieder rauf... Einfach nur g***, von der tollen Optik mit den filigranen Rohren und der feinen Lackierung mal ganz abgesehen. Jedenfalls freu ich mich schon auf jeden Kilometer


Hallo zusammen,

sieht klasse aus, so klasse, dass ich auch schon ein Vertex Team auf mich wartet.
Bin jetzt am grübeln was alles dran soll, 
vor allem bei der Gabel bin ich noch unschlüssig.

@psx:
welche Gabel hast Du montiert, seh ich dass richtig? 85mm Federweg?

weiss jemand wie es mit 100mm aussieht? 
z.B. eine SID Race?

Alternativ denke ich über eine weisse Fox F80RLC 2009 nach.

Danke für Tips & Grüße vom

Bengel


----------



## psx (11. März 2010)

Moin,

ich hab eine Magura Laurin mit 85 mm dran. Das passt so prima. Meine bessere Hälfte hat an ihrem HT eine 80 mm Fox-Gabel, die ich vom Komfort her ziemlich gut finde, allerdings fehlt mir da der Lockout.

Viel Spaß beim Schrauben!


----------



## NumForte (11. März 2010)

Ich hab Fox 80mm das past perfekt dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Roots (16. März 2010)

@Bengel: der Rahmen ist von der Geometrie auf Gabeln mit bis zu 100mm ausgelegt, kannst Dir also ohne Probleme ne Sid mit 100mm zulegen. 
Aber ob jetzt 80 oder 100 ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Bengel73 (16. März 2010)

Doc Roots schrieb:


> @Bengel: der Rahmen ist von der Geometrie auf Gabeln mit bis zu 100mm ausgelegt, kannst Dir also ohne Probleme ne Sid mit 100mm zulegen.
> Aber ob jetzt 80 oder 100 ist natürlich Geschmackssache.



Danke! hab jetzt ne 80er Fox geordert,
der Anfang ist gemacht. Nach und nach den Rest zusammensammeln,
dann kann aufgebaut werden.

Bei der Kurbel bin ich noch unschlüssig...

Viele Grüße vom Bengel


----------



## Dr. Faust (16. März 2010)

Weiße Race Face Deus?


----------



## Bengel73 (17. März 2010)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Weiße Race Face Deus?



den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon,
aber weisse Gabel, die Laufräder bekommen weisse Naben,
ich glaube fast, dass ist zuviel des Guten.
Vielleicht die Deus in silber? 

Oder tief in die Tasche greifen und so ne FSA 2-fach, das war auch ne Überlegung.
Scheiss Hobby...so viele schwierige Entscheidungen 

Grüße vom Bengel


PS:
Heute wird ein schöner Tag zum biken


----------



## psx (17. März 2010)

Ich würd sie auch in Silber nehmen. Ich hatte mal ne lackierte RooX-Kurbel, und wo der Lack weg war, sah´s ziemlich bäh aus. Zweifach ist natürlich auch eine Option, und da wird ja im Laufe des Jahres wohl noch was vom Marktführer kommen...


----------



## Bengel73 (17. März 2010)

psx schrieb:


> Ich würd sie auch in Silber nehmen. Ich hatte mal ne lackierte RooX-Kurbel, und wo der Lack weg war, sah´s ziemlich bäh aus. Zweifach ist natürlich auch eine Option, und da wird ja im Laufe des Jahres wohl noch was vom Marktführer kommen...



das XX-Gedöns z.B. gefällt mir gar nicht,
also entweder die Deus oder ne FSA 2-fach, soviel steht fest.

Weiss jemand zufällig gerade was mit dem Umwerfer bei ner 2-fach Kurbel ist. 3-fach nehmen oder wie läuft das? 

Grüße vom Bengel


----------



## psx (18. März 2010)

XX ist ja nicht Marktführer, oder?  Mein Händler machte kürzlich Andeutungen, dass auch die Japaner auf den Zweifach-Zug aufspringen werden. 
Für eine Zweifach-Kurbel brauchst du natürlich auch einen eigenen Werfer, da der Schwenkbereich viel geringer ausfällt, als du mit den Begrenzerschrauben eines 3-fach-Werfers einstellen kannst.


----------



## Switchy (18. März 2010)

Nunja warten wir erstmal ab was Shimano da mit seiner neuen XTR bringt. Ich schätz eher 3x10 um das extreme verschränken der Kette ein wenig abzumildern um doch noch ein paar kilometer mehr rauszuholen im gegensatz zur XX von sram. 
Weil was bringt hinten 10?
Die Kette wird immer dünner damit die überhaupt noch durch geht... ergo verschleißt sie auch schneller und das steht dann in keiner relation zum preis mehr.


----------



## Bengel73 (19. März 2010)

psx schrieb:


> XX ist ja nicht Marktführer, oder?  Mein Händler machte kürzlich Andeutungen, dass auch die Japaner auf den Zweifach-Zug aufspringen werden.
> Für eine Zweifach-Kurbel brauchst du natürlich auch einen eigenen Werfer, da der Schwenkbereich viel geringer ausfällt, als du mit den Begrenzerschrauben eines 3-fach-Werfers einstellen kannst.



wie soll ich sagen...
ich glaube nicht, dass mein Vertex-Rahmen auf Shimano wartet 

Also kommt nur das in Frage was beschaffbar ist.
Das Vertex soll ja im Frühsommer auf die Piste.

Grüße vom Bengel


----------



## Nofaith (19. März 2010)

Frühsommer und Shimano würde passen, die neue 10-fach XT soll April/Mai verfügbar sein ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx (19. März 2010)

@Bengel
*Groschen gefallen*

ot.
heute war auch ein gar wunderschöner Tag zum Biken


----------



## phauser (3. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen

ich wollte eigentlich kurz ein ganz anders Thema ansprechen... 
Weiss irgend Jemand von Euch, ob es im 2011 ein neues Vertex Team gibt oder bleibt es so bestehen wie jetzt aktuell im Sortiment 2010?

Danke Euch im Voraus!

Gruss 
phauser


----------



## Bengel73 (14. April 2010)

Sooo, heute war der große Tag 

Es ist da!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/618531

bislang ist folgende Ausstattung vorgesehen:

Steuersatz Chris King
Gabel Fox F80RLC weiss
Kurbel DeusXC silber
Schaltwerk X0 medium
Umwerfer XTR
Bremsen Magura Marta 180/160mm
Sattelstütze Syntace P6 carbon
Sattel Tune Speedneedle schwarz
Laufräder Acros Ahub54 weiss/Sapim/ZTR Alpine

Lenker+Vorbau noch unklar
Griffe Acros schwarz

Hab nur ein kleines "Problem",
anstatt der Trigger habe ich die die X0 Drehgriffe bekommen,
Umtausch wäre in meinem Fall etwas umständlich.

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit den Drehgriffen?
Funzen die? ist das ne brauchbare Alternative? 
Befürchte nur, dass die Acros Griffe dann dazu nicht passen 

So, ansonsten bin ich dankbar für eure "Schelte" bzgl. der Teileauswahl.


Viele grüße vom Bengel


----------



## numinisflo (14. April 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Aufbau.

Deine Teileliste ist ja mal erste Sahne, wird sicher ein gutes Bike. Ich persönlich würde eine andere Sattelstütze verbauen, aber das ist Geschmacksache.

Zu den Drehgriffen: Ich mag sie gerne und finde auch das man sich schnell dran gewöhnt. Du musst dann natürlich kürze Griffe verbauen, die gibts aber auch von vielen verschiedenen Herstellern. Oder alternativ einfach die vorhandenen auf die passende Länge kürzen - das ist kein Hexenwerk.

Trotz allem denke ich jedesmal wehmütig an das "alte" Vertex mit geradem Oberrohr zurück. Das war einfach viel schöner.


----------



## Bengel73 (14. April 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Aufbau.
> 
> Deine Teileliste ist ja mal erste Sahne, wird sicher ein gutes Bike. Ich persönlich würde eine andere Sattelstütze verbauen, aber das ist Geschmacksache.
> 
> ...



Danke, Danke!
wird so in etwa 2 Wochen anfangen bis der Rest da ist.

Werde dann mal die Drehgriffe ausprobieren, hab sie günstig bekommen,
falls es nicht "paßt", dann werden die eben wieder getauscht.

Griffe muss ich dann wohl noch andere suchen, 
ich meine die Acros kann man nicht kürzen, weil beide Seiten einen Klemmring haben. Aber die sind morgen da, schau sie mir dann an.

Sattelstütze hab ich nicht lange überlegt, hab die AluVersion mit dem Tune-Sattel am Element, das gefällt mir optisch sehr gut,
deswegen die gleiche Kombi (nur diesmal in Carbon).

Ach ja, hab ja noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten vergessen:

Schnellspanner Tune in schwarz
Flaschenhalter Elite Inox 1x

Bei dem Lenker tendiere ich im Moment zu einem Lowriser mit etwa 610mm Breite (RF NextSL oder einen gekürzten Vector)...das werde ich aber mit einem alten EastonLenker erstmal probefahren bevor ich ne neue Stange kaufe.

Muss ja zugeben, dass ich schon ganz ungeduldig bin.

Bzgl. der "alten" Rohrformen muss ich Dir Recht geben,
sieht immer noch am besten aus. 
Aber wenn der jetzige Rahmen nicht zufällig im Angebot gewesen wäre,
dann hätte ich gar keinen bestellt :-O

Viel Grüße vom Bengel


PS:
werd euch auf dem laufenden halten mit entsprechenden Bildern


----------



## KonaSebbel (15. April 2010)

Servus RockyFreunde
Werde mein Rocky Vertex 50 RSL verkaufen.





bei Interesse einfach melden!
Gruss KonaSebbel


----------



## phauser (16. April 2010)

Hallo KonaSebbel 
warum verkaufst du dein Vertex? Keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht damit?
Gruss
Phauser


----------



## KonaSebbel (16. April 2010)

Servus Phauser,
doch das Vertex macht richtig viel Spass! Da ich aber ein Hardtail und ein Fully noch besitze, wollte ich mir evtl. ein Rennrad für das Vertex besorgen. Wenn der Verkauf aber doch nicht klappen sollte, dann werd ich mir halt schöne Asphalt Slicks auf das Vertex montieren. Mal schauen....
Gruss KonaSebbel


----------



## phauser (16. April 2010)

ufff... dachte schon...  hab mir drumm ein vertex bestellt...  und freue mich darauf... 
dann viel glück beim verkauf! will auch noch meinen alten slayer verkaufen.. http://www.velomarkt.ch/uploads/images/1270105307.jpg  aber niemand will den. :-(
gruss
phauser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaSebbel (16. April 2010)

phauser schrieb:


> ufff... dachte schon...  hab mir drumm ein vertex bestellt...  und freue mich darauf...
> dann viel glück beim verkauf! will auch noch meinen alten slayer verkaufen.. http://www.velomarkt.ch/uploads/images/1270105307.jpg  aber niemand will den. :-(
> gruss
> phauser




welches Vertex hast du dir denn genau bestellt? du wirst schon deinen Spass mit diesem Bike haben. Das Slayer wird auch bestimmt noch jemand kaufen.


----------



## derschotte (23. April 2010)

Hallole,

nenn mittlerweile auch ein Vertex 70 (weiss blau) mein eigen und Ärger mich bei jeder Fahrt über den Vorbau / Lenker (Carbon).

Ständig löst sich der Vorbau bzw. lässt sich der Lenker verdrehen, egal wie fest ich die Schrauben anziehe! Wie habt ihr das denn gelöst? Passiert das nur bei mir? Welches Drehmoment wird empfohlen?

Meine bisherigen Räder waren alle selber zusammengeschraubt und nie ein Problem und jetzt kauf ich ein Komplettrad und ärger mich nur rum 

Gruss


----------



## psx (25. April 2010)

Hast du´s mit Montagepaste auf den Kontaktflächen probiert?


----------



## derschotte (26. April 2010)

psx schrieb:


> Hast du´s mit Montagepaste auf den Kontaktflächen probiert?


Danke für den Tipp! Wusste bis eben nicht, das es sowas überhaupt für Carbonteile gibt.


----------



## psx (27. April 2010)

´n Abend,

Angaben zum Drehmoment sind inzwischen eigentlich standardmäßig auf den Teilen selbst angebracht. Solltest auf jeden Fall mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel arbeiten - ich bin jedesmal aufs Neue erstaunt, wie wenig bspw 4 Nm sind


----------



## RockyMountain19 (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo wollte euch mal fragen was ihr meint. Preis gerechtfertigt?





http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/267137/cat/500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NumForte (5. Mai 2010)

RockyMountain19 schrieb:


> Hallo wollte euch mal fragen was ihr meint. Preis gerechtfertigt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja das mit dem Preis ist relativ,
man muß im Kauf nehmen das ist ein 2005 Modell
Ich were mal sagen das reale Preis vorstellung ist 1900-2000 Euro. Kannste aber verhandeln mit dem Preis! ich werde versuchen den Preis zu unterdrücken.
MfG Num


----------



## Yetibike (5. Mai 2010)

Hi, mal ein Bild von der gestrigen Haustour mit meinem Sche...wetterrad


----------



## Dome_2001 (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

soll für einen Freund von mir seinen Rocky Mountain Vertex 70 Rahmen aus 2005 verkaufen.

Wer interesse hat kann mich gerne per PM anschreiben. Dort gibt es dann mehr infos.

Grüße


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Mai 2010)

RockyMountain19 schrieb:


> Hallo wollte euch mal fragen was ihr meint. Preis gerechtfertigt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Im grunde sagt man: Nach einem jahr 30% weniger vom neupreis und dann jedes jahr 10% weniger.
Bei einem aufbau nicht von der stange???? 
Sinst alles top teile dran.


----------



## the dirt (15. Mai 2010)

*alten Post ausgrab*


phauser schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ich wollte eigentlich kurz ein ganz anders Thema ansprechen...
> Weiss irgend Jemand von Euch, ob es im 2011 ein neues Vertex Team gibt oder bleibt es so bestehen wie jetzt aktuell im Sortiment 2010?
> ...



Hallo,
ich greife deine Frage einfach nochmal auf  - in der Hoffnung, dass jemand dazu schon etwas sagen kann.

Slayer 2011 und Element 2011 hat Rocky ja schon aus dem Sack gelassen (siehe andere Threads hier im RM/RF Forum) aber wie siehts mit dem Vertex aus, da hört man ja noch garnix


----------



## Bengel73 (26. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich ist es fertig 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/724941

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/724952

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/724949

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/724958

Sorry, dass es nicht sauber ist ;-)
Aber wollte lieber erst fahren anstatt Fotos zu machen.

Viele Grüße vom Bengel


----------



## NumForte (27. August 2010)

Geil !!! Sehr cooles CC viel spaß


----------



## psx (29. August 2010)

Sehr schick geworden 

Mich würd mal interessieren, wie dein Lack in so 2500 km aussieht. Meiner ist nämlich ein ganz klein wenig besch***    Ich bin der Meinung, dass man dem Bike durchaus ansehen darf, dass man den Bock auch zum Biken benutzt, aber das Ergebnis fand ich echt schwach.

War letzte Woche auf einer feinen Ausfahrt, wo u.a. ein Vertex 70 in grau und eines in blau dabei waren: bei beiden ist der Lack trotz höherer km-leistung deutlich besser.

GRuß, Patrick


----------



## Catsoft (29. August 2010)

psx schrieb:


> Sehr schick geworden
> 
> Mich würd mal interessieren, wie dein Lack in so 2500 km aussieht. Meiner ist nämlich ein ganz klein wenig besch***    Ich bin der Meinung, dass man dem Bike durchaus ansehen darf, dass man den Bock auch zum Biken benutzt, aber das Ergebnis fand ich echt schwach.
> 
> ...



Bei denen ist es auch kein Lack sondern Pulver


----------



## peterbe (30. August 2010)

Vertex geht jetzt 29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (9. September 2010)

Foto aus dem schön warmen Juli.


----------



## Libtech (24. September 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal: 











Hat sein Können bei der Trans Zollernalb mit diesem Setup unter Beweis gestellt.


----------



## Catsoft (1. Oktober 2010)

Mir gefällts....


----------



## TonySoprano (6. Oktober 2010)

2011 kommt wohl ein neues Vertex T.O. 30th. laut www.bikeaction.de , kÃ¶nnte mir sehr gefallen 

Soll als Komplettrad knapp 3000â¬ kosten. Hat da sonst wer Infos drÃ¼ber??


----------



## na!To (7. Oktober 2010)

TonySoprano schrieb:


> 2011 kommt wohl ein neues Vertex T.O. 30th. laut www.bikeaction.de , kÃ¶nnte mir sehr gefallen
> 
> Soll als Komplettrad knapp 3000â¬ kosten. Hat da sonst wer Infos drÃ¼ber??


Das Rad ist Limitiert, hat eine Komplette XT 9-Fach Ausstattung (Schaltung/Bremsen/Naben) und ne SID Gabel. Steht da alles

Der Rahmen ist derselbe Alurahmen wie Vertex30 und Vertex50.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Oktober 2010)




----------



## TonySoprano (7. Oktober 2010)

na!To schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist derselbe Alurahmen wie Vertex30 und Vertex50.



Dann wird das Teil auch net brechen ... wie die Scandium Vertex


----------



## TonySoprano (7. Oktober 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


>



Deins?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Oktober 2010)

nö is von der eurobike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (13. Oktober 2010)

@Libtech

Schöner gelungener Aufbau!


----------



## subtrail (27. Oktober 2010)

@libtech:
das ist mit Abstand der schönste Aufbau eines neuen Vertex hier im Forum!!! RESPEKT!!!


----------



## na!To (2. November 2010)

Ich hab vorhin beim einbau des Hinterrades 3 Risse am linken Ausfallende meines Vertex70 festgestellt 

Morgen Früh mal n Telefonat führen...


----------



## Libtech (2. November 2010)

@ clemens: Danke, du hast ja auch 'Anteil' daran. 

@ subtrail: Danke.  Dann mach ich vielleicht noch ein paar Detailbilder und stelle sie hier rein, wenn ich dazu komme. Gerade ist es mal wieder sauber.


----------



## na!To (8. November 2010)

Moin,

ich überlege mir nen Vertex RSL Rahmen zuzulegen. Körpergröße ist 1,80m, Schrittlänge 85cm. Bisher fahre ich zwei 18,5"er. 

Nun zu meinem "Problem": Beim Scandium Vertex hat das Sitzrohr eine Länge von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sitzrohr von ~470mm. Die Stütze fahr ich auf max. (schön sportlich )

Der 18"er RSL hat  nur 427mm, der 19"er 452mm. 
Von den restlichen Werten ist der Vertex RSL (in Medium) fast deckungsgleich mit meinem 18,5er Vertex Scandium.

Aber das mit dem Sitzrohr macht mich irgendwie... stutzig... 

Hat einer nen Tipp oder ne Anregung?

Gruß

PS: Probefahren is nich, mein Händler hat kein Rocky mehr. Und der nächste... bei dem kauf ich nie wieder was.


----------



## mat2u (24. November 2010)

na!To schrieb:


> Foto aus dem schön warmen Juli.




Hallo zusammen,

so ein hübscher Vertrex Rahmen ist mir jetzt auch zugefallen. Vermutlich werde ich den Winter über meiner Faru das Vertex (16,6 Zoll) aufbauen.
Könnt ihr mir bitte den Sattelstüzendurchmesser und die Umwerfervariante nennen?
Für welchen Federweg ist der Rahmen den ausgelegt (100 mm) ?
Danke schön.
Gruss
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (24. November 2010)

Moin Matthias!

Die Maße haben mit den Baujahren variert. Du findest Infos in den Katalogen und hier: http://www.bikeaction.de/index.php/tech-support/rocky-mountain.html
Und ich würde unterscheiden zwischen der Auslegung auf 100mm und dem Vertragen von 100mm 
Robert


----------



## mat2u (24. November 2010)

Hallo Robert,

perfekt! Danke dafür, so habe ich gleich noch Fragen beantwortet bekommen, die ich noch gar nicht gestellt habe (wie Reifenbreite, Scheibendurchmesser etc).
Durch die Rahmenhöhe 16,5 konnte ich alles von Schreibtsich her aus eingrenzen.
Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch ein paar nette Teile für das rot weisse Vertrex suchen.
Einen kompletten Laufradsatz, Reifen, Kassette, Sattel, Kette und Pedalen habe ich noch - fehlt nur noch der Rest...


----------



## mat2u (26. November 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]Da liegt nun mein Winteraufbauprojekt.
Ein Vertex 50 Gr. 16,5 und in beachtlich gutem Zustand.
Das erste wäre eine passende Gabel zu besorgen, hier dachte ich an etwas weisses ohne einen Farbton der sich mit dem rot des Rahmen beisst.
Vielleicht eine Fox F80 xxxx. Was gäb es noch passendes und was war im Original dran verbaut?


----------



## na!To (26. November 2010)

Ich liebe diese Farben einfach


----------



## Catsoft (27. November 2010)

mat2u schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]Da liegt nun mein Winteraufbauprojekt.
> Ein Vertex 50 Gr. 16,5 und in beachtlich gutem Zustand.
> Das erste wäre eine passende Gabel zu besorgen, hier dachte ich an etwas weisses ohne einen Farbton der sich mit dem rot des Rahmen beisst.
> Vielleicht eine Fox F80 xxxx. Was gäb es noch passendes und was war im Original dran verbaut?



Schönes Teil!

Ich hätte eine DT-Swiss (http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/325752/cat/500)abzugeben. Ist auch eine ganze Ecke leichter als Fox oder RS.

Robert


----------



## mat2u (27. November 2010)

Hallo Robert,

das ist ja eine tolle Gabel. Leider ist sie nur ein bisschen weiss 
Ich stelle mir eine weisse Gabel mit schwarzen oder grauen Decals vor.
Mal sehen was sich findet, benötige ja noch jede Menge andere Parts.
Gruss
Matthias


----------



## onkel_doc (27. November 2010)

Wenn du nicht auf das gewicht schaust...Marzocchi Marathon hat es in einem schönen weiss gegeben. 




mat2u schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> das ist ja eine tolle Gabel. Leider ist sie nur ein bisschen weiss
> Ich stelle mir eine weisse Gabel mit schwarzen oder grauen Decals vor.
> ...


----------



## Dr. Faust (30. November 2010)

Falls noch einer ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für seine Freundin sucht oder selbst klein genug ist: Genau so ein Rahmen auch in 16,5 Zoll liegt nagelneu in meinem Keller. (Ist ein Überbleibsel meiner Ex und kommt ansonsten im Frühjahr zu eBay.)
Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## mat2u (5. Dezember 2010)

Gabel für das rot weisse Vertex gesucht.

Hallo zusammen,

weiss jemand ob die roten Decals der RS SID sich mit dem rot des Vertex vertragen?
Ein Osterei will ich nicht daraus machen 
Gibt es die Gabelaufkleber auch einzeln (in grau würde es ja passen)?


----------



## DarioV (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo an alle Vertex Fahrer.
Hier meine Vertex, Ich glaube einzige stuck in Kroatien. 

*Rocky Mountain Vertex*

Rahmen: .......................Rocky Mountain ST3 (Easton Ultralite)
Grosse:.........................19,5"
Farbe:...........................Alu/Blau
Gabel: ..........................Marzocchi Bomber Z-2 Atom Sport Air
Steuersatz:....................Chris King - NoThreadSet
Kurbel/Kettenblatt: ..........Race Face Turbine LP 
Innenlager:.....................Shimano XT BB-UN72
Kassette:.......................Shimano Dura Ace
Kette:............................KMC X9
Umwerfer:.......................Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk:.....................Shimano XTR
Schalthebel:....................Shimano XT RapidFire SL
Zuge/Hulle:.....................Jagwire Ripcord/Switch
Bremse:..........................Magura Marta
Bremsscheibe:..................Magura Disc 4  160mm/160mm
Pedale:...........................VP Components VP-001
Lenker:...........................SunLine V1 Carbon
Vorbau:..........................Ritchey WCS 110mm
Lenkergriff:.....................Ritchey WCS
Sattel:...........................Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow  
Sattelstuzte:...................Race Face Deus XC 
Laufradsatz:....................DT Swiss XR 4.2D / DT Swiss Revolution / FunWorks N-Light
Reifen:...........................Continental Speed King Supersonic

Gewicht........................9.77 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janes (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage an die Rocky Experten:

Mein Element Team sollte nicht mehr so alleine in der Garage rumstehen -  deshalb hab ich ihm ein kleines Brüderchen besorgt...eine Rocky  Mountain Vertex 70. Die 'neuere' Version mit dem gekrümmten Unterrohr.

Jetzt kommt das Problem: auf der Suche nach einer Sattelklemme habe ich  mich zuerst für einen Tune Würger mit 31,8mm Durchmesser entschieden,  weil das so in den Rocky Spezifikationen stand (zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte  ich den Rahmen noch nicht hier). Leider passte der Würger nicht, weil  das Sattelrohr *statt 31,8mm* einen *Durchmesser von ca. 32,4mm* hat ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auch mit der 34,9mm Tune Würger Ausführung hat das nicht  funktioniert...und in dem krummen Maß finde ich keine passende  Satteklemme.
Der 'Schlitz' im Sitzrohr ist übrigens ziemlich parallel - also nichts  verzogen oder so! Wenn ich auf Höhe der Umwerferschelle messe, sind's  immer noch über 32mm... 

Kennt jemand das 'Problem'? Wie habt ihr das gelöst?

Grüße
janes


----------



## Catsoft (7. Januar 2011)

Moin!

Da stimmt was nicht. Laut technischem Handbuch ist das Maß 31,8.

Robert


----------



## janes (7. Januar 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Da stimmt was nicht. Laut technischem Handbuch ist das Maß 31,8.
> 
> Robert




Jepp, das meinte ich mit den 'Rocky Spezifikationen'.

Was soll ich machen? Bikeaction als Importeur kontaktieren?

Freundliche Grüße
janes


----------



## All-Mountain (1. April 2011)

Hallo Vertex Gemeinde,

was sagt Euch die Rahmennummer *0000210313*.

Der Rahmen wurde mir als 2002er verkauft. Kann das stimmen?

Welche Gabel passt dann da nach Rocky Specs rein?

Grüße
AM


----------



## Ronin (3. April 2011)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Vertex angeboten bekommen:











Die Lackierung sagt mir sehr zu.

Kann mir jemand was zum Baujahr sagen. Angeblich 2009 gekauft, mÃ¼sste nach der Austattung aber eher 2006/2007/2008 sein.
Austattung der VerkÃ¤ufer ist sich da nicht so 100% sicher mÃ¼sste folgende sein:
Gabel Fox: 80mm oder 100mm ? Lockout?
Felgen/Naben ?
Gruppe: angeblich XT ist aber wohl eher der Rocky Mountain Ã¼bliche XT/LX/ Race Face Mix
Bremsen: Formula Oro 18?, 24? 160/160mm

Bin aktuell ein 2010 Modell gefahren (gibts ab 1350â¬ bei meinem lokalen HÃ¤ndler) aber vor 2009 gabs doch mal ne Geometrie Ãnderung bzgl Lenkwinkel/Sitzwinkel ?
Meine mich zu erinnern, dass die alte Geometrie in der Bikebravo ziemlich bemÃ¤ngelt wurde.

Muss mir das Rad mal im original anschauen, aber welcher Preis wÃ¤re bei normalem Gebrauchszustand angemessen ?

700-800â¬ ?

HÃ¤tte halt gerne ein paar Infos bevor ich mich auf eine lÃ¤ngere Anfahrt begebe.

Achja vielleicht haben die Vertexfahrer ja auch noch einen Tip zu folgender Frage: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8173549#post8173549



Gruss R.


----------



## na!To (3. April 2011)

Gabel: Müsste ne alte F100 sein, Lockout ja, aber nur unten an der Gabel
LR: vermutlich Shimano Deore 6-loch, mit Mavic 317 Disc Felgen
Lenker/Vorbau/Stütze: Easton EA50
Bremse: Oro k24, mit den alten Scheiben
Kurbel: RaceFace Evolve
Shifter: deoreLX, 2way-release
Schaltwerk: deoreXT shadow, erste Generation
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Cardrige
Umwerfer: kA, TopSwing Shimano, eh alles das Gleiche

_Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr_

/Die vordere Bremsleitung ist echt "unansehnlich" verlegt. Das Foto wurde vermutlich mit einem iphone geschossen.


----------



## Ronin (3. April 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die umfassende Auskunft.

Die Bremsleitung ist echt speziell, da war der Händler wohl zu faul zum Leitung kürzen .

Hast du eventuell noch nen Tip zum Baujahr ?


Gruss R.


----------



## na!To (4. April 2011)

Müsste ein 08er sein. Kann dir morgen Mittag was genaues sagen.


----------



## mat2u (4. April 2011)

2008 wäre möglich, es könnte aber auch ein 2007er Modell sein, im Grunde ist das aber auch völlig unerheblich, das Vertex ist ein ganz tolles Bike - dieses sogar in einer sehr schönen Lackierung - OK ich bin etwas befangen 
Das Bike ist zudem kein schwerer Vertreter.
Wenn nichts kaputt /verschlissen ist dann ist m.E. die Preisspanne OK.
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMB-Rider (8. April 2011)

Nach über 2 Jahren unfallbedingter MTB-Pause bin ich nun endlich zurück!
Und wie soll es anders sein, als erneut mit einem Vertex! 
Ich habe mir vorgestern ein 2010er bestellt und werde es nach Erhalt natürlich hier vorstellen!


----------



## RMB-Rider (15. April 2011)

*Heute ist es endlich angekommen!

Und hier gleich ein paar Bilder vom ersten Ritt! 

Ich hoffe, es gefällt Euch so gut wie mir?! 
*






















* Ein paar Tuningmaßnahmen sind natürlich noch notwendig!

So bekommt es z.B. noch einen Next SL Flat Bar, einen anderen Sattel und wahrscheinlich auch irgendwann andere Kurbeln.

Und halt noch ein paar kleinere Feinheiten ...
*


----------



## mattes123 (2. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute! 

Zur Finanzierung meines angestrebten Fullies muss ich leider mein geliebtes Vertex 50 aus dem Jahr 2008 Verkaufen. Inklusive Parts hatte es einen Neupreis von 2500â¬. Den Preis den ich nun verlange (1200â¬) dÃ¼rfte doch in Ordnung gehen, oder?

GruÃ

Mattes


----------



## RMB-Rider (3. Mai 2011)

Kommt sicher auf die Ausstattung an!
Allerdings bekommt man bei ein paar Shops das 2010er Vertex 50 mittlerweile für 1300 Euro neu!
Da wird es dann mit Deinem etwas eng, denke ich!


----------



## RMB-Rider (6. Mai 2011)

Dann hier auch nochmal mein Liebling in "weitestgehend fertig umgebaut!"


----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. Mai 2011)

und warum lässt du nicht den Lowriser und fährst stattdessen einen abgesägten "Besenstiel" ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMB-Rider (7. Mai 2011)

Also, mir sind die 560mm ausreichend!
Ich wollte halt gerne vorne tiefer kommen und das ging ja mit dem Lowriser schlecht! (Sei denn, ich würde ihn upside down fahren!)


----------



## numinisflo (7. Mai 2011)

Das Vertex gefällt mir bis auf den mMn völlig unpassenden "oversized" Lenker richtig gut.


----------



## RMB-Rider (8. Mai 2011)

So ganz schlüssig bin ich mir mit der jetzigen Sitzposition doch noch nicht!
Gestern habe ich eine längere Tour gemacht und mußte feststellen, das es mir nun zu gestreckt ist! 
Also werde ich wohl noch etwas experimentieren müssen! 
Ich habe noch einen Next SL Lowriser hier, der jetzt mal getestet wird!


----------



## na!To (11. Mai 2011)

N Auto hat mir heute Mittag die Vorfahrt genommen, wohlgemerkt aufm Berg/im Wald. 
Ich hatte noch mal Glück, mehr als ein paar Schrammen hab ich nicht. Meinem Vertex70 gehts da schlechter:






Hoffentlich bekomm ich das raus...

... die Karre is übrigens unbeeindruckt weitergefahren ...


----------



## RMB-Rider (12. Mai 2011)

Autsch! Das sieht ja nicht so dolle aus! 
Dann mal viel Erfolg beim richten!


----------



## RMB-Rider (13. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte ´ne dringende Frage zum Vertex, Bj. 2008.

Edit.
Hat sich schon erledigt! Alle Fragen sind beantwortet und den Rahmen habe ich nun gekauft!


----------



## RMB-Rider (20. Mai 2011)

So, und nun ist es auch schon aufgebaut und die erste Probefahrt ist gemacht!
Der Hintern ist naß und außerdem ist es kalt!
Aber ansonsten alles klasse! 

Weitere Detailbilder gibts dann mal bei schönem Wetter!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (20. Mai 2011)

RMB-Rider schrieb:


> Der Hintern ist naß und außerdem ist es kalt!


 
Wo wohnst Du denn ? Bei uns, in der Toscana Deutschlands waren es heute 26,5 °


----------



## RMB-Rider (20. Mai 2011)

Ohhh, Du schööööner Westerwald ..... 

Als der Regen kam, dachte ich spontan an Winter! Hat voll an den Armen geschmerzt! 
Echt arschkalt!!! 

Aber bis dahin hat es Spass gemacht!


----------



## Dr. Faust (17. Juni 2011)

Ich bin nach diesem Wochenende Vertex-los. Dann ist nur noch der Solocrosser da...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250833643472&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250833606302&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliegenfänger (23. Juni 2011)

Aktuell





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Vor ein paar Wochen mit alten Vorbau und unnützem Gel im Sattel





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


es werden immer irgendwelche teile getauscht, nur Bremshebel und Schaltung nicht^^


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2011)

Ab morgen wirds aufgebaut.


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juni 2011)

Hi, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Gabel für mein oben gezeigtes Tribal VErtex von 2009 in 20.5"
Würdet ihr als erfahrene Vertexfahrer 80mm oder 100mm empfehlen?

LEider liest man dazu öfters unterschiedliche Meinungen...


----------



## Catsoft (1. Juli 2011)

100mm! Rahmen ist dafür vorgesehen. Mit 80mm zu nervös.


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Juli 2011)

neues von rocky moountain.

die top vertex in 29er.

hier mal die ersten bilder.Bald gibt es mehr.





gruss onkel_doc


----------



## na!To (1. Juli 2011)

Oh yeah! Da bin ich mal gespannt  Danke dir


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Juli 2011)

hier noch was aus alu...element. Ich komme vortlaufend mit neuen bildern.

Habe noch nicht alles aus dem heftchen abfotografiert. Werde fortlaufend was reinstellen.


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2011)

Nette Infos. Danke dafür...

Aber passend wäre es wenn diese in den entsprechenden Threads landen würden.


----------



## na!To (3. Juli 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hier noch was aus alu...element. Ich komme vortlaufend mit neuen bildern.
> 
> Habe noch nicht alles aus dem heftchen abfotografiert. Werde fortlaufend was reinstellen.


Ich danke dir 

Über dem Element 970 müsste noch eins kommen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (4. Juli 2011)

Ich zerlege demnächst mein Vertex TSC. Schön war es mit ihm.

Falls jemand interesse an einem der Anbauteile hat, soll er sich melden


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Juli 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nette Infos. Danke dafür...
> 
> Aber passend wäre es wenn diese in den entsprechenden Threads landen würden.



sorry hast recht. habs im falschen publiziert.


----------



## na!To (4. Juli 2011)

*Selfquote
*


na!To schrieb:


> Ich zerlege demnächst mein Vertex TSC. Schön war es mit ihm.
> 
> Falls jemand interesse an einem der Anbauteile hat, soll er sich melden



Da ich jetzt schon 3 Mails bekommen habe, die nach dem Rahmen fragen.
Der wird nicht verkauft. Sondern wird an die Wohnzimmerwand gehängt. Da hängen schöne, und unschöne, Erinnerungen dran


----------



## mat2u (5. Juli 2011)

Hier das erst kürzlich von mir für meine Frau aufgebaute Vertrex 50:
Das Ding ist richtig leicht geworden.
Die Gabel ist eine 100 mm Fox.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ikonoklast (5. Juli 2011)

Toll das 99er oben!


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2011)

Handypic der "Resterampe":





Bei weitem nicht so schön aufgebaut wie das von Libtech ein opaar Seiten vorher... Rahmen wurde aus den Parts meines alten Hardtails hochgezogen und Änderungen werden bei Bedarf durchgeführt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxury1712 (16. Juli 2011)

Hi! Bin stoltzer Besitzer eines sehr guten gebrauchtem Team Rahmen. Bin mir wegen dem Modelljahr nicht sicher. Kann man das Modelljahr irgendwie über die Rahmennummer checken?


----------



## obi-wan-mtb (17. Juli 2011)

Frage:
Ist dies ein Vertex TO?
Habe diese niemals gesehen.....





Habe auch alle bike workshop von 1994 bis 1998 nachgesehen, steht da nicht in?!

Was ist dieses dann?!?


----------



## luxury1712 (14. August 2011)

Mein Vertex!
Hoffe Euch gefällst.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (16. August 2011)

obi-wan-mtb schrieb:


> Frage:
> Ist dies ein Vertex TO?
> Habe diese niemals gesehen.....
> 
> ...




Nein, aber die genaue Bezeichnung dieses Rahmens weiss ich leider nicht. Könnt ein Suzy Q sein...


----------



## icruiser (18. August 2011)

Hi Vertexaner,

ich bin nach Rahmenbruch meines Rotwilds am überlegen ob ich in die Vertex Ecke wechsle...

könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich "ältere" Vertex Team Alu Rahmen bekomme?!

2. Wie liegt das Gewicht eines solchen 16,5" in etwa?

3. gibt es bei der Wahl des Baujahres etwas zu beachten? 

freu mich über Hilfe und Antworten


----------



## Fliegenfänger (19. August 2011)

ca. 1500g ein 16,5 aus alu

ab 2001 sind die team rahmen aus scandium und wiegen um 1300gramm, sollen auf dauer nicht so belastbar sein wie ihre aluvergänger.

einen alten kannste hin und wieder im bikemarkt oder bei ebay finden, momentan ist nichts drin, nur teure kompletträder aus der zeit, wenn du scheibe fährst ggf einen neuen vertex 70 mit so komisch gebogenem unterrohr. sind dann aber alle made in taiwan.


----------



## psx (21. August 2011)

Mein Vertex Team-Rahmen aus Scandium hat mich seit Anfang letzten Jahres über fast 8000 km begleitet. Bisher keine Mängel am Material. Die rote Lackierung schwächelt allerdings und ist schon leicht matt... Ich hatte mal versucht, in irgendeinem Forum jemanden zu finden, der von einem gebrochenen Scandium-Rahmen berichtet hätte - Fehlanzeige. Einen Typen, den ich wegen seiner Aussage mal direkt angemailt hatte, hat sich nie zurück gemeldet. Mir scheint fast, dass es sich um ein Gerücht handelt...

In 18´ wiegt mein Rahmen so um die 1550 g, genau weiß ich es nicht mehr. Die Alu-Rahmen sind unwesentlich schwerer, hier ist aber die Lackierung besser. Zumindest an den drei anderen Vertex, die ich selbst kenne.

Gruß, Patrick


----------



## icruiser (21. August 2011)

Also ich hab mich nun so gut wie für einen 2008 16.5" Team entschieden... sollte bei meinen 1,65 Körpergröße passen.

bin mir aber wegen meiner 80mm Federgabel unsicher hab gehört das Verhex klettert von der Geometrie her nicht gerne bzw. wird schnell nervös, was könnt ihr dazu berichten??


----------



## psx (21. August 2011)

Ich bin sowohl eine Magura Laurin mit 85 mm als auch eine Fox mit 100 mm. Mit der 100er gefällts mir besser.


----------



## Catsoft (21. August 2011)

icruiser schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich nun so gut wie für einen 2008 16.5" Team entschieden... sollte bei meinen 1,65 Körpergröße passen.
> 
> bin mir aber wegen meiner 80mm Federgabel unsicher hab gehört das Verhex klettert von der Geometrie her nicht gerne bzw. wird schnell nervös, was könnt ihr dazu berichten??



Der Rahmen ist für 100mm ausgelegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icruiser (21. August 2011)

Naja "ausgelegt" ist der Rahmen für 80-100, somit stellt sich die Frage nach dem Handling...


----------



## Catsoft (22. August 2011)

Wenn  du eine SID oder Reba nimmst stellt sich die Frage nicht  Da kannst du "einfach" umbauen oder auch 90mm realisieren....


----------



## icruiser (23. August 2011)

Würdet ihr das Vertex Team (2008) von der geometrie als sportlich, rennlastig, oder tourenmäßig beschreiben??

ich bin eine gestreckten Bock gewohnt daher die Frage!
(Ich kann mich bei der Rahmenwahl einfach nicht entscheiden)


----------



## Catsoft (23. August 2011)

Sportlich.... Das Vertex war nie eine reinrassige Rennsemmel. Was nicht bedeutet dass es nicht für Rennen gedacht ist, aber wer gut sitz kann auch schnell unterwegs sein.


----------



## psx (25. August 2011)

damit kann man ganz vortrefflich Rennen fahren...


----------



## na!To (25. August 2011)

...das glaub ich sofort, Sehr hübsch.


----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2011)

psx schrieb:


> damit kann man ganz vortrefflich Rennen fahren...



Das habe ich auch nicht bestreiten wollen. Aber die Sitzposition war auf dem Vertex immer sportlich, aber nie überstreckt. Das Fahrverhalten immer neutral, nie nervös. Bin selber mehrere Jahre BuLi mit meinem Vertex gefahren.


----------



## psx (26. August 2011)

Besser kann man das nicht beschreiben - damit ist alles gesagt.


----------



## Catsoft (27. August 2011)

Moin!

jemand eine Idee, wie ich den Rahmen etwas günstiger als $ 230,-- Versand nach D bekommen?

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (27. August 2011)

Nope, aber teurer.
da kommen noch Versand, Zoll und Steuern drauf.


----------



## psx (27. August 2011)

Billiger nicht, aber 280 $ + 230 $ = 530 $ = 365  + 20 % Einfuhrzoll = 450  ist doch noch vertretbar, wenn du den Rahmen wirklich willst! Ich würd den Verkäufer mal kontaktieren, ob beim Versand auch was mit der regulären kanadischen Post anstelle von UPS geht.

Glaub´s oder lass es, mein Zeigefinger zuckt und der "Auch haben-will-Reflex" macht sich bemerkbar... Ich schalt jetzt sicherheitshalber die Kiste ab


----------



## Libtech (28. August 2011)

Habe meiner Freundin den Rahmen in 16,5"; rot/weiß gegönnt. Super schnelle Lieferung, 1A Rahmen. Er kam aber in einem Norco Karton.   Ach ja, Nomade versendet nur mit UPS.


----------



## cat.gismo (1. September 2011)

Suche einen älteren Vertex Frame. Wer hat noch was rumliegen für mich?


----------



## psx (1. September 2011)

was ist denn "älter" ?


----------



## na!To (1. September 2011)

und welche Größe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cat.gismo (2. September 2011)

18 Zoll und vor 2007 im besten Falle


----------



## DHMike (8. September 2011)

Hätte einen 2010er Carbon RSL, Größe XL abzugeben-> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/414154/cat/500


----------



## Libtech (11. September 2011)

Libtech schrieb:


> Habe meiner Freundin den Rahmen in 16,5"; rot/weiß gegönnt. Super schnelle Lieferung, 1A Rahmen. Er kam aber in einem Norco Karton.   Ach ja, Nomade versendet nur mit UPS.



Zwischenschritt vom Aufbau: - neue Gabel kommt 2012 - Sattel -> mal schauen ... - Bremsen -> weiße Avid Elixir 5 - Schaltung -> XTR - und eine Kette/Griffe bekommt das Vertex auch.


----------



## [email protected] (11. September 2011)

Darf ich deine Freundin sein?


----------



## Libtech (11. September 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Darf ich deine Freundin sein?



Du darfst immer, Süßer.  
Lass uns doch gemeinsam eine gechillte Runde im -Indian Summer- Oktober fahren! ---> "3 Rockies on Tour"


----------



## icruiser (13. September 2011)

Vor einer Woche war ich noch glücklich einen der letzten Vertex Team Rahmen in D neu kaufen zu können.

doch ehe ich es geschafft habe hier ein Bild zu posten ist mir auf der zweiten Ausfahrt auch schon folgendes passiert:







Bei einem sturz mit schön Speed ist das Bike volle breitseite an einen Baum

da ich neu in der Rocky Ecke bin frag ich mich ob ich die Tausend Euro in den Wind schreiben kann oder ob es sowas wie ein Crashreplacement gibt?!

Wie gesagt ich bin Erstbesitzer und der Rahmen war vor einer Woche noch neu!


----------



## Catsoft (15. September 2011)

icruiser schrieb:


> da ich neu in der Rocky Ecke bin frag ich mich ob ich die Tausend Euro in den Wind schreiben kann oder ob es sowas wie ein Crashreplacement gibt?!
> 
> Wie gesagt ich bin Erstbesitzer und der Rahmen war vor einer Woche noch neu!



Dein Händler ist der erste Ansprechpartner. Der kann dir weiterhelfen. Ist aus meiner Erfahrung der erfolgversprechendste Weg.


----------



## icruiser (15. September 2011)

deshalb sollte man wohl nicht im Inet kaufen, der "Händler" heist fahrrad.de


----------



## na!To (15. September 2011)

Aus welcher Ecke kommst du?


----------



## icruiser (15. September 2011)

na!To schrieb:


> Aus welcher Ecke kommst du?



Unterfranken, why?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (16. September 2011)

Naja, gibt doch bestimmt nen Rocky Händler in der Region, oder?


----------



## urli (20. September 2011)

icruiser schrieb:


> Hi Vertexaner,
> 
> ich bin nach Rahmenbruch meines Rotwilds am überlegen ob ich in die Vertex Ecke wechsle...
> 
> ...



darf ich fragen wo dein rotwild rcc1.3 gebrochen ist, denn meiner ist auch gebrochen und werde auch wieder auf vertex umsteigen aber wahrscheinlich auf 29".


----------



## subtrail (29. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe ein Problem: hab grade mein vertex vom Händler geholt, der hat mir nen blauen Chris king reingebaut (so wie ichs  haben wollte) und jetzt siehts ziemlich ******* aus!
Die Eierschalengelbe Gabel, der blaue Steuersatz, Schwarzer Vorbau und dann das andere Blau an den Einstellschrauben der Gabel....das gibt irgendwie Augenkrebs.
Auf den Fotos sieht man das nicht so richtig leider, aber der CK ist schon ziemlich auffällig, das war nicht so beabsichtigt.
Was könnte man da machen: habe überlegt die Gabel lackieren zu lassen in  Rocky-weiß. Die Einstellschrauben könnte man zum Eloxieren weggeben (Händler sagte er hätte gute Erfahrungen mit Reset gemacht), dürfte nicht die Welt kosten. Ein silberner Vorbau würde sicher auch helfen. Gibts ne Sattelklemme und Schnellspanner in dem Blau? Bin mir ob das alles was nutzt?! Oder einfach nen schwarzen CK kaufen? 






Wie krieg ich denn das Foto hier rein? Naja ist in meinem Album.....

Gruß!


----------



## _torsten_ (30. September 2011)

subtrail schrieb:


> Wie krieg ich denn das Foto hier rein?







Du hattestet irgendwie die falsche bzw. unvollständige Grafikadresse.

Ich hatte auch mal überlegt einen CK in blau einzubauen. Ich bin dann aber doch bei schwarz gelandet und das würde ich auch wieder machen. 
Wenn du die ganzen anderen Änderungen/Lackierungen machen (lassen) willst, wäre aus meiner Sicht der schwarze Steuersatz die bessere Alternative.


----------



## subtrail (30. September 2011)

Hi,
dankeschön! 
naja, die Gabel hätte ich eh früher oder später entweder lackieren lassen oder sie wäre rausgeflogen gegen eine passende weiße. Der Farbunterschied zwischen Fox- eierschalen-weiß und Rahmenweiß sticht mir jedes mal ins Auge, vorallem wenns geputzt ist. Deswegen lass ichs meistens ungereinigt in den Keller wandern...
Nur so spaßeshalbes:Kann man so eine Gabel eingentlich entlacken? Dann polieren, Klarlack  drauf und ab dafür? Da gibts doch bestimmt nen Forum zu..... ich such mal.


----------



## luxury1712 (3. Oktober 2011)

Guten Abend! Wollt mich erkundigen wie Eure Rahmen auf Rollentrainer reagieren. Hab ein Team und das verwindet sich ziemlich stark. Ist das normal oder ist das Rad ungeeignet fürs Rollentraining?


----------



## subtrail (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi!
Hab mein Rocky noch nie auf der Rolle gefahren, weil ich bei meinem NoName Kinesis Alurahmen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe: Der knackte unüberhörbar laut im Tretlagerbereich schon nach dem ersten Rollentraining. Selbst ein Wechsel des Innenlagers brachte nix?! Somit fristet das alte Rad nun seine Zeit als Winterkellerrad.
Daher mein gut gemeinter Rat: Kauf dir lieber nen billiges Rad für die Rolle!

Gruß!


----------



## DarioV (2. November 2011)

Nach dem viele update mein Vertex ist fast fertig. 






Frame: .................Rocky Mountain Vertex Signature 19,5"
Fork: ....................Rock Shox SID 
Headset:................Chris King - NoThreadSet/Carbon Cap
Crankarms: ............Rotor 3D Titanium XC2 
Chainrings:.............TA Specialities Zelito/Zephyr ( 24/36T )
Bottom Bracket:......Shimano XTR ( SM-BB90 )
Chain:...................KMC X10SL Gold
Cassette:..............Shimano XTR ( 11-32T )
Front Derailleur:......Shimano XTR (FD-M970)
Rear Derailleur:.......Shimano XTR (RD-M971 GS) AFC Pulleys/Alu bolts
Shifters:................Shimano XTR (SL-M952)/Tuned
Derailleur Cables:.....Alligator Mini i-Link
Brakes:..................Magura Marta/Titanium bolts
Rotors:..................Formula R1  160mm/Titanium bolts
Pedals:..................Crank Brothers Eggbeater SL
Handlebar:..............RaceFace Next SL
Steam:..................Syntace F99 ( 105mm )/Titanium bolts
Grips:....................Bontrager Race XXX Lite
Seat:....................Selle Italia SLR Carbonio  
Seatpost:..............RaceFace Deus XC/Titanium bolts
Seat Clamp:...........Hope Bolt-On
Wheelset:..............ZTR 355 / DT Swiss Revolution / FunWorks N-Light
Skewers:...............Iron Works Bolt-On
Tires:...................Continental SpeedKing Supersonic 2.1"/Tubeless- CaffeLatex

Gewicht: 8.280g

Momental mit RaceKing WC 2,2" 8.530g


----------



## Libtech (14. November 2011)

Libtech schrieb:


> Zwischenschritt vom Aufbau: - neue Gabel kommt 2012 - Sattel -> mal schauen ... - Bremsen -> weiße Avid Elixir 5 - Schaltung -> XTR - und eine Kette/Griffe bekommt das Vertex auch.



Ist seit geraumer Zeit fertig:














Und in bester Gesellschaft:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. November 2011)

Gerade das letzte Bild gefällt. ;-)


----------



## subtrail (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich weiß dass im Element Thread schon einmal drüber diskutiert wurde bis wann die Rahmen in USA gefertigt wurden/oder noch immer dort vom Band laufen und dass das Vertex schon länger in Fernost produziert wird. Meine Frage: ab welchem Bj kann ich davon ausgehen dass  der Rahmen dann in Vancouver gefertigt wurde?

@ Icruiser: Die Geschichte mit der Delle im Rahmen ist sehr ärgerlich, das tut mir leid! Aber könntest du mir mal ein Bild schicken oder hier posten wie die graue Fox am Carnuck- Rahmen ausschaut? Bin immernoch am überlegen wie ich da eine vernünftige Farbkombi hinbekomme. Der blaue Chris King fliegt auf jeden Fall raus und kommt ins alte alufarbene Rad. Dafür kommt der schwarze CK aus dem alten ins Vertex. Und dann würde ich mich entscheiden zw. schwarzer und grauer Fox!?


Gruß und guten Rutsch Euch allen!


----------



## fdh (8. Januar 2012)

hi vertex gemeinde

ich möchte mein rocky vertex vertickern jedoch gerne in liebhaberhände übergeben.
ist ein noch in kanada geschweisstes sehr schönes bike mit rahmen in silber gebürstet / glänzend schwarz. schöne teile wie zb crossmax ceramic räder, hs 33, 3x9 shimano xt mit sram gripshiftern etc pp.

hat jemad interesse ? dann sende ich gerne bilder und weitere infos  zu preisvorstellung usw.


----------



## icruiser (12. Januar 2012)

Servus Biker,

ich habe durch Rahmentausch einen brandneuen Vertex Team Rahmen 16,5" aus 2008 zu verkaufen.

Laut Bikeaction war es der letzte Rahmen in der Größe der in Canada vorlag!

Rechnung vom Replacement liegt bei. 
Ich hätte für das Liebhaberstück gerne 850,- Euro vhb. (Abholung oder Versand möglich)


----------



## Haywood_Jablome (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin gerade dabei mein 29er Vertex (Jahrgang 2010) aufzubauen und bin auf ein kleines Problem gestossen, bei dem ihr mir vielleicht helfen könnt: 
Mein hinteres Laufrad sitzt nicht mittig zwischen den Sitzstreben, sondern deutlich näher bei der antriebsseitigen Sitzstrebe, für meinen Geschmack deutlich zu nah. Ich habe auch insgesamt den Eindruck, dass das Laufrad nicht ganz mittig im Hinterbau sitzt. 
Da ich nicht den Original Laufradsatz benutze, wollte ich fragen, ob das tatsächlich so sein muss? Oder ist der Original Laufradsatz allenfalls aussermittig eingespeicht?
Wenn das jemand weiss, wäre ich ihm für eine Antwort sehr dankbar!


----------



## na!To (20. Februar 2012)

Sollte trotzallem mittig sitzen. Bau das Hinterrad mal Spiegelverkehrt ein, Antriebsseite nach links. Falls es immer noch auf der gleichen Seite näher am Rahmen steht, ist dein Hinterbau schief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haywood_Jablome (20. Februar 2012)

na!To schrieb:


> Sollte trotzallem mittig sitzen. Bau das Hinterrad mal Spiegelverkehrt ein, Antriebsseite nach links. Falls es immer noch auf der gleichen Seite näher am Rahmen steht, ist dein Hinterbau schief.


Danke für den Tip. 
Ich habe es mal versucht und es steht immer noch auf der gleichen Seite zu nahe am Rahmen. Interessanterweise ist das aber nur oben bei der Sattelstrebe so, bei den Kettenstreben unten stimmt der Abstand wieder. Heisst das jetzt dass die Auflagefläche für die Nabe nicht ganz plan ist?


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2012)

Gerade das spricht doch für nen krummen Hinterbau oder irre ich mich da jetzt?


----------



## Haywood_Jablome (20. Februar 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Gerade das spricht doch für nen krummen Hinterbau oder irre ich mich da jetzt?



Was genau verstehst du unter krumm? Ich meinte dass die Streben nicht verzogen bzw. zusammengedrückt wurden, sondern dass nur da wo die Nabe aufliegt etwas nicht stimmt. Aber ich habe da ehrlich gesagt null Erfahrung mit und bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar. Wie sollte ich versuchen das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen? Garantie scheidet wohl aus, da ich den Rahmen auf Ebay gekauft habe.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Februar 2012)

Mit krumm mein ich jetzt "irgendwie schief". - also nix definitives...
Erfahrung hab ich damit auch auch keine.

Was helfen könnte wäre nen Photo aus der Rückansicht um dann mit Photoshop oder ähnlichem die Streben nachzeichnen und ausmessen.


----------



## na!To (21. Februar 2012)

Bring den Rahmen zu einem ordentlichen Händler, welcher das Werkzeug hat nachzusehen was und wo er schief ist. Und auch das passende hat um ihn zu begradigen.


----------



## Haywood_Jablome (21. Februar 2012)

Mir ist gestern Nacht noch aufgefallen, dass das Ausfallende nur locker angeschraubt ist. Ich muss heute mal ausprobieren ob das Problem dort liegt. Sonst muss ich wohl wirklich zu meinem Hofmechaniker.
Dennoch, vielen Dank für die Ratschläge!


----------



## bk2l3f (23. Februar 2012)

Vertex 930






Umbau erfolgt noch


----------



## Highty_Tighty (5. März 2012)

Guten Morgen,

hier ein Bild von meinem Aufbau


----------



## onkel_doc (7. März 2012)

jetzt noch silberne kurbel,vorbau und stütze.
Rest in schwarz und gut ist.


----------



## Highty_Tighty (7. März 2012)

fast!, wird bisserl anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (26. März 2012)

Neuaufbau nach dem Winter. Bremse muss noch ne andere dran. Gabel muss nicht kann aber noch was anderes werden


----------



## Libtech (27. März 2012)

@ maikel: Nice   (bis auf die orange farbenen Ventilkappen. ) Jetzt musst du es noch artgerecht einsetzen! - Gonso Classic? ABM? TZA?


----------



## icruiser (31. März 2012)

Hallo Vertex-Piloten,

ich benötige eine neue Sattelklemme für einen Vertex Scandium Rahmen

bitte helft mir bei dem richtigen Maß den die Klemme haben muss!?!

Die in 30 oder die in 28,6?


----------



## mabi (7. April 2012)

an meinen 2007er team ist ein 31.8er


----------



## fdh (8. April 2012)

Hi Zusammen

also wer Interesse an einem schönen Vertex hat, schaut mal ins Ebay,
Artikelnummer: 300693060032

Viel Spass beim Bieten


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Neuaufbau nach dem Winter. Bremse muss noch ne andere dran. Gabel muss nicht kann aber noch was anderes werden



Servus zusammen,
hab gerade den gleichen Rahmen erstanden
Was hat das Teil denn für ne *Sattelstützengröße*?
Danke im Voraus
Tom


----------



## icruiser (11. Mai 2012)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Was hat das Teil denn für ne *Sattelstützengröße*?



Gratuliere...

sollte 27,2 sein


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Mai 2012)

Danke Dir, dann kann der Aufbau nächste Woche starten.
Wird mein "City-Bike"


----------



## chantre72 (13. August 2012)

So, mein Vertex Team RSL ist dann auch mal fertig geworden. Hier mal ein Bild von der ersten kurzen Testfahrt:






[/url][/IMG]

Die Kurbel wird noch gegen eine XTR ausgetauscht. Sonst bleibt alles, wie es ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipflop78 (8. September 2012)

Hi Leute,
kurze Frage:
Ich will mein Vertex 50 (2010 )eher meiner Fahrweise anpassen und würde gerne eine RS Sektor Coil Dp (150mm) einbauen.
Macht das Sinn, oder verändert das die Geometrie zu sehr zum Nachteil des Bikes??


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (11. September 2012)

flipflop78 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> kurze Frage:
> Ich will mein Vertex 50 (2010 )eher meiner Fahrweise anpassen und würde gerne eine RS Sektor Coil Dp (150mm) einbauen.
> Macht das Sinn, oder verändert das die Geometrie zu sehr zum Nachteil des Bikes??



Das macht tatsächlich keinen Sinn... 120mm ist evtl. noch eine Überlegung wert, aber mehr ist geometrisch nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## flipflop78 (11. September 2012)

Okay,
dann lass ich es und spar weiter auf meinen Traum.......

Danke


----------



## staubsauger (18. September 2012)

Vertex ltd. von 1998:











Suche "passende" Sattelstütze in 26,8 mit Offset...

Cheers!


----------



## milhouse (20. September 2012)

Servus, 

ich werd mich leider schweren Herzens von meinem Vertex 50 (2008) Rahmen in 18" trennen müssen.
Da ich keinen Plan habe, was ich dafür noch verlagen kann (soll), wollte ich mal hören was ihr dazu sagt.

Ist dieser Rahmen hier (kein Originalbild). Hat ein paar leichte Gebrauchsspuren (Kratzer), aber nur Kleinigkeiten.
Wollte ihn inkl. FSA Orbit Steuersatz und Sattelklemme anbieten....

Was meint ihr?





Danke schon mal für einen Rat.....

milhouse


----------



## gorgo (25. September 2012)

Mein Vertex 950 Aufbau. Fährt sich astrein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarioV (25. September 2012)

Aufbau:
Fox 32F 80RL
Crank Brothers Eggbeater Ti/Al
Hope Saw Floating 183/160mm 
RaceFace Next SL FlatBar
Ritchey WCS C260
Shimano Dura Ace (FD-7800)
Titanium BoltOn Skewers
Tune Skyline Flaschenhalter


----------



## minitux (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Vertex Fans,

ich will mir gerade ein Vertex 950 (2012) kaufen. Kann es sein das die Vertex familie kein Schaltauge hat das man austauschen kann? Was sind die Optionen wenn man das mal verdreht? Es wäre ein 1.Kauf beim Rocky Händler. D.h. greift da die Garantie?

Danke, minitux


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Oktober 2012)

bei rocky greift die garantie immer super. Hab nur gute erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## na!To (10. Oktober 2012)

Schaltaugen kannste immer Tauschen!

Die Dinger verbiegen sich nicht von alleine, sondern doch Fremdeinwirkung. Und da greift keine Gewährleistung und/oder Garantie.


----------



## AxelF1977 (26. April 2014)

Ist das Thema Vertex echt so tot das keiner mehr was schreibt, seit 1,5 Jahren?? Na mal sehen, vielleicht können wir es ja wieder beleben, mit einem 1996er t.o. 

Ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen einen Traum erfüllt und mir ein Vertex t.o. von 1996 zugelegt. Ein Traum meiner Jugend. In den letzten 2 Wochen die fehlenden Teile gekauft und aufgebaut. Das Ergebnis steht nun fast fertig im Wohnzimmer und wartet auf die erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt.





Fehlt noch eine Syncros Stütze mit nem 26,8er Durchmesser, dann bin ich erstmal zufrieden


----------



## ilovemyrocky (8. Januar 2015)

Ich suche verzweifelt einen Rocky Mountain Vertex Rahmen von 1996/1997 in gelb/rot. (So wie im vorangegangenen Post)
Größe 18 - 19 Zoll.

Eventuell geht auch ein 1998 er Rahmen in weiß/rot.


----------



## AxelF1977 (8. Januar 2015)

ilovemyrocky schrieb:


> Ich suche verzweifelt einen Rocky Mountain Vertex Rahmen von 1996/1997 in gelb/rot. (So wie im vorangegangenen Post)
> Größe 18 - 19 Zoll.
> 
> Eventuell geht auch ein 1998 er Rahmen in weiß/rot.



Meins bekommste aber nich


----------



## ilovemyrocky (9. Januar 2015)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Meins bekommste aber nich



Na der Tag fängt ja super an ............. Das stand doch jetzt wirklich lange genug bei dir rum. Wird Zeit für ein neues Zuhause.


----------



## AxelF1977 (9. Januar 2015)

ilovemyrocky schrieb:


> Na der Tag fängt ja super an ............. Das stand doch jetzt wirklich lange genug bei dir rum. Wird Zeit für ein neues Zuhause.



Quatsch, im Frühjahr kommen neue LRS, die Syncros Stütze bekommt endlich neue Decals und leichte Schläuche. Dann kommt das Baby auf knapp 10.3 Kilo. Ohne weiteren Leichtbau  

Aber ich verstehe warum Du eins suchst. Eins der schönsten Bikes ever!!! Ich halte die Augen offen!!


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (13. Februar 2015)

So, ab heute bin ich auch ein Vertex User  

Habe mir das 990 besorgt, die XT Bremse gegen XX getauscht und auf X11 Gripshift X11 Schaltwerk und Kassette umgebaut. 
So wie abgebildet wiegt das Bike in Größe L mit XTR Pedalen 9,7kg. Werde aber noch auf Tubeless umbauen, einen Speedneedle Sattel montieren und wahrscheinlich noch andere Griffe.

Später evtl andere Laufräder und Tune Achsen, mal schauen ob das noch klappt mit der 8 vorm Komma...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrProd (11. August 2015)

Welches Baujahr hat denn folgendes Vertex?


----------



## rocky1081 (30. April 2017)

Hier mal aktuelles Modell.


----------



## AxelF1977 (16. Mai 2017)

Es ist vollbracht. nach 3 Jahren Auf- und Abbau ist das Vertex t.o nun final fertig. Nach einer Diät ist es mit 9,9 Kilo auch vom Gewicht da angekommen wo es hin sollte.


----------



## rocky1081 (17. Mai 2017)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht. nach 3 Jahren Auf- und Abbau ist das Vertex t.o nun final fertig. Nach einer Diät ist es mit 9,9 Kilo auch vom Gewicht da angekommen wo es hin sollte.



Die Mühe hat sich gelohnt. Es ist schlichtweg ein Traumbike. Und alles Parts aus entsprechender Zeit.


----------



## AxelF1977 (17. Mai 2017)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Die Mühe hat sich gelohnt. Es ist schlichtweg ein Traumbike. Und alles Parts aus entsprechender Zeit.



Habe vielen Dank!


----------



## lister_yu (23. Juni 2017)

Hallo, hab leider das Schaltauge von meinem 2009 Vertex 50 RSL geschrottet. Kennt von euch zufällig jemand die Bezeichnung vom Schaltauge damit ich ein neues besorgen kann?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## oneeasy (23. Juni 2017)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht. nach 3 Jahren Auf- und Abbau ist das Vertex t.o nun final fertig. Nach einer Diät ist es mit 9,9 Kilo auch vom Gewicht da angekommen wo es hin sollte.


genau wie Rocky1081 schon sagte : Und alles Parts aus entsprechender Zeit. Das finde ich schöner, wie stur nach dem Katalog (Auslieferung) die Parts auszusuchen. Sieht so viel schöner aus


----------



## rocky1081 (24. Juni 2017)

lister_yu schrieb:


> Hallo, hab leider das Schaltauge von meinem 2009 Vertex 50 RSL geschrottet. Kennt von euch zufällig jemand die Bezeichnung vom Schaltauge damit ich ein neues besorgen kann?
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


Aus dem Kopf kann ich Dir das nicht sagen.
Aber ich ich würde direkt bei bikeaction anrufen und dort wird Dir weitergeholfen. Keine große Sache.


----------



## FirstGeneration (25. August 2017)

da ich wohl noch einer der wenigen bin, die Hardtail fahren - hat jemand schon Bilder oder Verlinkungen zu den neuen 2018 Modellen?
Farben?
was ist ggf. anders?

Der Händler meines Vertrauens hat den neuen Katalog schon, darf ihn aber noch nicht rausrücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky1081 (25. August 2017)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> da ich wohl noch einer der wenigen bin, die Hardtail fahren - hat jemand schon Bilder oder Verlinkungen zu den neuen 2018 Modellen?
> Farben?
> was ist ggf. anders?
> 
> Der Händler meines Vertrauens hat den neuen Katalog schon, darf ihn aber noch nicht rausrücken


 

Hi,

2018 hat Rocky nach meinem Kenntnisstand durchlaufen lassen. Vertex ohne Änderung in Farbe und Rahmen....


----------



## FirstGeneration (30. August 2017)

na das wäre ja echt enttäuschend ...  :-(


----------



## Lefty88 (30. August 2017)

Aktuell sind alle 2018er Modell auf der HP online und das Vertex scheint nicht mehr verfügbar zu sein...

Nur noch in 2 Alu Varianten um die 700-1000,-€ ?! Habe mehrmals geschaut, aber die anderen Modelle (Element etc.) sind auch alle relaunched...

Also kein Carbon Vertex mehr?


----------



## Lefty88 (31. August 2017)

Weiß hier keiner was dazu?


----------



## rocky1081 (31. August 2017)

Ich denke die nächsten Tage werden es zeigen. 

Wie weiter oben erwähnt wurde mir aus fachkundigen Kreisen mitgeteilt, dass das Vertex durchläuft ohne Änderung des Rahmens.

Samstag bin ich auf der Eurobike. Da werde ich bei Rocky nachfragen...
Ich denke wir dürfen gespannt sein...


----------



## FirstGeneration (1. September 2017)

und wenn es doch zumindest neue Farben gibt, bitte Fotos machen ....
Viele Grüße und viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky1081 (1. September 2017)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> und wenn es doch zumindest neue Farben gibt, bitte Fotos machen ....
> Viele Grüße und viel Spass


Danke,der Spaßfaktor wird sicher groß sein...

Fotos werde ich mit Sicherheit machen.

VG


----------



## FirstGeneration (2. September 2017)

Glaube nicht, dass es kein neues Vertex gibt bzw zumindest keine neuen Farben, da ja dann das Vorzeigeteam Craft-RM  altes Material fahren müsste...kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Am Montag ist mein actionsport Spezi wieder da, dann gibt's bestimmt ne Info


----------



## FirstGeneration (2. September 2017)

Bike Action natürlich.....shit autokorrektur


----------



## Lefty88 (2. September 2017)

War heute auf der Eurobike und habe mit den Rocky Jungs gesprochen...
Ein neues Vertex wird kommen, allerdings erst im Januar 2018....
Bis dahin wird es nach wie vor die 2017er Modelle geben. Man darf sich aber wohl überaschen lassen.


----------



## rocky1081 (3. September 2017)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> War heute auf der Eurobike und habe mit den Rocky Jungs gesprochen...
> Ein neues Vertex wird kommen, allerdings erst im Januar 2018....
> Bis dahin wird es nach wie vor die 2017er Modelle geben. Man darf sich aber wohl überaschen lassen.


So sieht es aus. Ich konnte heute auf der Eurobike bei den Jungs rauskitzeln, dass Boost,Reach usw. sich ändert. Komplett neuer Rahmen. Farben sollen zweifarbig sein und wohl auch was aller T.O.
Die Spannung steigt...


----------



## Bejak (26. September 2017)

Hallo, mir ist ein Rocky Mountain Vertex 930 Modelljahr 2017 angeboten worden, und zwar in dieser Ausstattung: http://www.bikeroar.com/products/rocky-mountain/vertex-930-2017/blue-large - bzw. http://www.bikes.com/de/bikes/vertex/2017 (etwas runterscrollen und dann oben 930 auswählen) - Kann man das für 1400 nehmen? Cool aussehen tut es ja...  Die Manitou Marvel Comp Gabel scheint laut diversen Online-Artikeln ziemlich gut zu sein, sie lässt sich nur nicht remote verstellen, finde ich aber nicht so tragisch. Die Bremsen und Schaltung ist alles SLX bis auf hinten das Schaltwerk, das ist XT. Oder doch lieber ein Rad nehmen, mit reiner XT Schaltung/Bremse? Das ist halt das erste Mal dass ich auf meiner Suche nach dem passenden MTB für mich auch Rocky Mountain stoße, und ne Manitou live, in Farbe und 3D vor mir hatte.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (26. September 2017)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. Ich konnte heute auf der Eurobike bei den Jungs rauskitzeln, dass Boost,Reach usw. sich ändert. Komplett neuer Rahmen. Farben sollen zweifarbig sein und wohl auch was aller T.O.
> Die Spannung steigt...



... stimmt, es kommen definitiv neue RSL-Versionen (es läuft also 2018 gar nischt "durch").

Das TO-Topmodel soll außerdem um einiges leichter werden - mein Händler hat den Rahmen bereits bestellt - die Lieferung dauert aber bis März 2018. Wird wohl aber für den TO nur eine Farbvariante geben ...


----------



## Deleted 416627 (26. September 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Hallo, mir ist ein Rocky Mountain Vertex 930 Modelljahr 2017 angeboten worden, und zwar in dieser Ausstattung: http://www.bikeroar.com/products/rocky-mountain/vertex-930-2017/blue-large - bzw. http://www.bikes.com/de/bikes/vertex/2017 (etwas runterscrollen und dann oben 930 auswählen) - Kann man das für 1400 nehmen? Cool aussehen tut es ja...  Die Manitou Marvel Comp Gabel scheint laut diversen Online-Artikeln ziemlich gut zu sein, sie lässt sich nur nicht remote verstellen, finde ich aber nicht so tragisch. Die Bremsen und Schaltung ist alles SLX bis auf hinten das Schaltwerk, das ist XT. Oder doch lieber ein Rad nehmen, mit reiner XT Schaltung/Bremse? Das ist halt das erste Mal dass ich auf meiner Suche nach dem passenden MTB für mich auch Rocky Mountain stoße, und ne Manitou live, in Farbe und 3D vor mir hatte.



... klar kannst du das für 1.400€ kaufen. Ich fahr am "Winter-Rocky" auch SLX-Bremsen, die sind super & ne Remote-Verstellung braucht man auch net ... - also rauf auf's Vertex ...


----------



## rocky1081 (27. September 2017)

Curri17 schrieb:


> ... stimmt, es kommen definitiv neue RSL-Versionen (es läuft also 2018 gar nischt "durch").
> 
> Das TO-Topmodel soll außerdem um einiges leichter werden - mein Händler hat den Rahmen bereits bestellt - die Lieferung dauert aber bis März 2018. Wird wohl aber für den TO nur eine Farbvariante geben ...



Hast Du den Rahmen gesehen? Er soll rot schwarz sein. So meine Infos...


----------



## Deleted 416627 (28. September 2017)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Hast Du den Rahmen gesehen? Er soll rot schwarz sein. So meine Infos...



... jupp ~ mehr schwarz als rot ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky1081 (28. September 2017)

Curri17 schrieb:


> ... jupp ~ mehr schwarz als rot ...


Ok. Leider habe ich ihn noch nicht gesehen... lehnt sich das Design an den vertex T.O. Rahmen an?


----------



## Catsoft (28. September 2017)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Ok. Leider habe ich ihn noch nicht gesehen... lehnt sich das Design an den vertex T.O. Rahmen an?



Ach, wäre ein T.O. in traditioneller Lackierung (rot/weis oder rot/gelb) schön. Da würde ich dann auch wieder Geld ausgeben. Aber schwarz/rot


----------



## rocky1081 (28. September 2017)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ach, wäre ein T.O. in traditioneller Lackierung (rot/weis oder rot/gelb) schön. Da würde ich dann auch wieder Geld ausgeben. Aber schwarz/rot


Müssen mal abwarten wie es dann aussieht. In rot weiß oder gelb rot würde ich auf jeden Fall kaufen. Habe 2016 Vertex. Ist schon schwarz rot....


----------



## FirstGeneration (28. September 2017)

Hm, rot oder rot/weiss haben ja schon andere Hersteller sehr stark im Angebot ihrer Toprahmen (rot=Trek Profis, rot/weiss=etliche Speci Rahmen) und man will sich ja auch immer etwas abheben.
Bestes Beispiel für die New-Colors sind ja die Farbkombis vom RM beim Instinct, Altitude, Pipeline oder Slayer, die ich im übrigen für diese Einsatzbereiche super finde. Aber die Farben taugen mM. nicht für das Vertex :-(
Also ist man bei den Farben, die sich halt im "Logo" wiederfinden  und mischt sie jedes Jahr etwas anders.
Ich war ja schon froh, als letztes Jahr ein Frame in sw/ws mit Ahornblattlackierung raus kam ..... einer in XL war meiner ;-)


----------



## rocky1081 (28. September 2017)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Hm, rot oder rot/weiss haben ja schon andere Hersteller sehr stark im Angebot ihrer Toprahmen (rot=Trek Profis, rot/weiss=etliche Speci Rahmen) und man will sich ja auch immer etwas abheben.
> Bestes Beispiel für die New-Colors sind ja die Farbkombis vom RM beim Instinct, Altitude, Pipeline oder Slayer, die ich im übrigen für diese Einsatzbereiche super finde. Aber die Farben taugen mM. nicht für das Vertex :-(
> Also ist man bei den Farben, die sich halt im "Logo" wiederfinden  und mischt sie jedes Jahr etwas anders.
> Ich war ja schon froh, als letztes Jahr ein Frame in sw/ws mit Ahornblattlackierung raus kam ..... einer in XL war meiner ;-)


Die Farbkombination gibt es oft-jedoch rot weis im edlen Rocky meaple leaf wäre definitiv was besonderes. Die Farbkombination des T.O. ist natürlich extrem gelungen. Erinnert etwas an das legendäre Blizzard... Da habe ich nicht lange überlegt und in L zugeschlagen 

Wer ein Foto des 2018 Rahmen hat-der darf gerne posten


----------



## FirstGeneration (29. September 2017)

Jepp - Geiler Rahmen!


----------



## Deleted 416627 (29. September 2017)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Ok. Leider habe ich ihn noch nicht gesehen... lehnt sich das Design an den vertex T.O. Rahmen an?



... ich durfte leider auch nur kurz nen Blick riskieren ~ meine Farbgebung ist schwarz/ rot jetzt auch eher nicht - aaaaaaaaaber irgendwie sieht das Teil (ist ja schließlich n Rocky) trotzdem scharf aus & wenn der Rahmen wirklich um die 950 Gramm wiegt - ... - na dann muss man ja kaufen ... :0) ... das 970 kommt wohl in den "Altitude-Farben", da ist aber der Carbonrahmen schwerer - wahrscheinlich so wie der aktuelle um die 1.200 Gramm ... - mein Händler darf leider die Bilder nicht "rausrücken" ... - schaun mer mal ...

... ein wenig anders als das aktuelle TO-Design ist es schon ...


----------



## T.R. (3. November 2017)

Hallo,
kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob der neue Vertex Top Rahmen noch eine Umwerferaufnahme hat? Ich habe gerade ein gutes Angebot für einen Epic HT S Works Rahmen, welches ich sausen lassen würde, wenn der neue Vertex Rahmen eine Umwerferaufnahme hat. Danke.......


----------



## Deleted 416627 (3. November 2017)

T.R. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob der neue Vertex Top Rahmen noch eine Umwerferaufnahme hat? Ich habe gerade ein gutes Angebot für einen Epic HT S Works Rahmen, welches ich sausen lassen würde, wenn der neue Vertex Rahmen eine Umwerferaufnahme hat. Danke.......



... der hat keine Umwerferaufnahme ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennschnegge (3. November 2017)

T.R. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, ob der neue Vertex Top Rahmen noch eine Umwerferaufnahme hat? Ich habe gerade ein gutes Angebot für einen Epic HT S Works Rahmen, welches ich sausen lassen würde, wenn der neue Vertex Rahmen eine Umwerferaufnahme hat. Danke.......



Gerade mal mein Epic angeschaut, das hat doch auch keine Umwerferaufnahme 
Ethirteen oder Eagle drauf und gut


----------



## T.R. (3. November 2017)

Beim Epic kann man einen Adaper kaufen, der am Flaschenhalter montiert wird. Also kann man den neuen Vertex nicht zweifach fahren?


----------



## Deleted 416627 (4. November 2017)

T.R. schrieb:


> Beim Epic kann man einen Adaper kaufen, der am Flaschenhalter montiert wird. Also kann man den neuen Vertex nicht zweifach fahren?



... machst nen Umwerfer mit Schelle ran, so wie zB beim 950RSL, und gut is ...


----------



## Catsoft (4. November 2017)

Um welches geht es? Das "alte" bis 2017 oder das noch nicht offiziell vorgestellte 18ner? Beim alten wird einfach ein Umwerfer mit Schelle montiert, zum "neuen" kann nur Curri17 was sagen....

Robert


----------



## Deleted 416627 (4. November 2017)

Catsoft schrieb:


> ... zum "neuen" kann nur Curri17 was sagen....
> 
> Robert



... hab ich ja gemacht ...


----------



## T.R. (9. November 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Umwerfer, dann werde ich auf das Rocky 2018 warten, bis ich mich entscheide. Vielleicht behalte ich aber auch einfach den "alten" Vertex.Ich fahre nämlich gerne 2 -fach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstGeneration (4. Dezember 2017)

Offensichtlich haben sich die Craft-RM Fahrer über zu viel Traillastigkeit und Verspieltheit beschwert, da das neue Vertex von der Geo sehr viel racelastiger sein wird mit längerem Oberrohr und längerem Reach.
kommt wohl tatsächlich erst im März 2018 bzw. wird dann erst mit viel tam-tam vorgestellt.
Die Händler sind verpflichtet worden, keine Infos oder Bilder rauszugeben aber was immer mal wieder so leicht durchgesickert ist, hat das neue Vertex wohl auch so eine Art "soften" Hinterbau ala BMC oder Trek. Ggf. ist das auch der Grund, warum es so lange dauert.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (4. Dezember 2017)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> ... hat das neue Vertex wohl auch so eine Art "soften" Hinterbau ala BMC oder Trek. Ggf. ist das auch der Grund, warum es so lange dauert.



... das wäre mir neu & würde den Rahmen wahrscheinlich auch schwerer machen, als das Gewicht was mir zugeflüstert wurde. Spekuliert wird immer viel - sehen wird man's aber erst in paar Monaten. 

Der Rahmen, den ich auf nem Bild gesehen habe, hatte definitiv keinen "soften" Hinterbau  ...


----------



## rocky1081 (4. Dezember 2017)

Curri17 schrieb:


> ... das wäre mir neu & würde den Rahmen wahrscheinlich auch schwerer machen, als das Gewicht was mir zugeflüstert wurde. Spekuliert wird immer viel - sehen wird man's aber erst in paar Monaten.
> 
> Der Rahmen, den ich auf nem Bild gesehen habe, hatte definitiv keinen "soften" Hinterbau  ...


Das kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe den Prospekt von Bikeaction gesehen und auch mit einem Miarbeiter gesprochen. Demo Days haben es ermöglicht. Neues Carbon. High Mod Fasern kommen. Daher um 1 kg Gewicht bzw. knapp darunter. Optisch auch sehr ansprechend. Schwarz/ rot mit neuem Design Ahornblätter. 
Flex Hinterbau kommt nicht.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (5. Dezember 2017)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe den Prospekt von Bikeaction gesehen und auch mit einem Miarbeiter gesprochen. Demo Days haben es ermöglicht. Neues Carbon. High Mod Fasern kommen. Daher um 1 kg Gewicht bzw. knapp darunter. Optisch auch sehr ansprechend. Schwarz/ rot mit neuem Design Ahornblätter.
> Flex Hinterbau kommt nicht.



... jupp, genau so - laut meinem Händler soll vom Gewicht her sogar knapp die 900 Gramm-Marke erreicht werden ...  - ich hab auch das 70er gesehen - kommt im Hellblau/ Mattschwarz daher - auch recht schick ...


----------



## FirstGeneration (5. Dezember 2017)

na dann wollen wir nur noch hoffen, daß sie uns nicht bis Ostern 2018 hinhalten, sondern schon vorher mit dem Rad "auf den Markt" kommen


----------



## na!To (5. Dezember 2017)

Das kannste vergessen


----------



## rocky1081 (5. Dezember 2017)

Ziel soll wohl tatsächlich im März sein... müssen wir warten. 
Aber als Vertex Fan warte ich gerne...


----------



## T.R. (13. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe mich jetzt gegen das Epic entschieden und erstmal keinen neuen Rahmen gekauft. Auf den unter 900g Rahmen in L warte ich immer noch. Specialized hat es trotz vollmundiger Ankündigung mit dem SWorks Epic nicht geschafft, der von mir ins Auge gefasste wog 963g. Scott kann ich nicht beurteilen, da dieser für mich mangels Umwerferbefestigungsmöglichkeit unintetessant ist. Mein Vertex Rahmen wiegt 1143g in L Mein Cannondale FSI wiegt 978g in L. Bin mal gespannt, wann die ersten realen Gewichte vom neuen Vertex Rahmen auftauchen, außerdem kommt ja auch noch ein neues FSI. Tendenz geht derzeit allerdings zum Rocky Mountain, da man einfach freier in der Komponentenwahl ist. Voraussetzung für einen neuen Rahmen ist allerdings, dass man einen Umwerfer verbauen kann und der Rahmen in L deutlich leichter als 978g ist. Ich bin gespannt, ob der neue Vertex Rahmen diese Anforderungen erfüllt. Das jetzige Vertex  ist m.E. zumindest ein tolles Hardtail....


----------



## FirstGeneration (13. Dezember 2017)

Deinen letzten Satz kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen !


----------



## rocky1081 (29. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne an meinem Vertex 2016 den Schimano Schnellspanner (E-Thru,12x142) gegen eine andere Achse tauschen. Stelle mir da Carbon Ti vor. Nämlich diese wie eingefügt. Sollte passen, oder? Wer hat hier Erfahrung mit dieser Achse? Soll Eloxalrot werden. Natürlich dann auch für vorne für die Fox. Was sagt ihr dazu?
Haltbarkeit? Oder hat jemand eine bessere Achse als Empfehlung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 416627 (31. Dezember 2017)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu?



... mit der Achse, die du dir holen willst, hab ich keine Erfahrung. 

Ich kam aber vor paar Wochen auch auf die Idee und wollte ein wenig bei der Steckachse an Gewicht sparen. Ich holte mir die Steckachse von TUNE (incl. speziellem Adapter/ "Mutter" von Rocky), da ich die Marke mag & außerdem bereits Sattel, Stütze, Vorbau, Naben an meinem RSL fahre ... ~ FAZIT: einmal gefahren, Steckachse wieder raus gebaut und im Laden zurück gegeben. Das Teil hat geknackt ohne Ende, Zinkpaste, säubern, weniger Spannung, etc. hat alles nichts gebracht. Seitdem die Shimano wieder drin ist, läuft alles wieder perfekt. Ich hatte dann mit ner Syntace geliebäugelt, aber da der neue Rahmen ja eh mit Boost kommt, werd ich da nicht mehr investieren ...


----------



## rocky1081 (2. Januar 2018)

Curri17 schrieb:


> ... mit der Achse, die du dir holen willst, hab ich keine Erfahrung.
> 
> Ich kam aber vor paar Wochen auch auf die Idee und wollte ein wenig bei der Steckachse an Gewicht sparen. Ich holte mir die Steckachse von TUNE (incl. speziellem Adapter/ "Mutter" von Rocky), da ich die Marke mag & außerdem bereits Sattel, Stütze, Vorbau, Naben an meinem RSL fahre ... ~ FAZIT: einmal gefahren, Steckachse wieder raus gebaut und im Laden zurück gegeben. Das Teil hat geknackt ohne Ende, Zinkpaste, säubern, weniger Spannung, etc. hat alles nichts gebracht. Seitdem die Shimano wieder drin ist, läuft alles wieder perfekt. Ich hatte dann mit ner Syntace geliebäugelt, aber da der neue Rahmen ja eh mit Boost kommt, werd ich da nicht mehr investieren ...


Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Info. Tune war auch angedacht - in rot. Vorne wie hinten. Scheidet somit schon aus. Werde dann wohl über Bike Action eine Achse ordern. Für die 17er Rahmen wurden Achsen verschraubt. 

Richtig, der 18er Rahmen hat Boost und eine 1a Optik neben top Gewicht.  Habe mir diesen bestellt...


----------



## T.R. (2. Januar 2018)

Wo gibt es denn Fakten zum 2018er Vertex, wie Gewicht, Geometrie, UVP, Bilder? Einfachzum Rocky Mountain Händler?  Auf der Homepage findet man ja noch nichts.


----------



## rocky1081 (3. Januar 2018)

T.R. schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn Fakten zum 2018er Vertex, wie Gewicht, Geometrie, UVP, Bilder? Einfachzum Rocky Mountain Händler?  Auf der Homepage findet man ja noch nichts.


Homepage kommt noch nichts. Einfach Händler fragen. Der kann Dir sicher weiter helfen. Ich hatte Glück, dass ich auf DEMO Days ein Foto sehen konnte


----------



## Deleted 416627 (3. Januar 2018)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Richtig, der 18er Rahmen hat Boost und eine 1a Optik neben top Gewicht.  Habe mir diesen bestellt...



... mein Händler hat mir den Rahmen auch bestellt, wobei ich eigentlich kein Fan von schwarz/ rot bin. Das schwarz/ "oceanblue" vom Vertex 70 finde ich schöner, da wiegt aber wohl der Rahmen dann mehr ... 

Extrem geil finde ich ja, dass Maloja ab diesem Jahr neuer Klamottenausrüster ist/ wird. Ich fahre die Trikots/ Shirts & Hosen von Maloja schon mehrere Jahre - ist ein feines Zeug ...

[email protected] T.R. - ... die Händler dürfen wohl eigentlich noch keine Fotos raus geben, ich hatte bei meinem "Fachmann" aber auch Glück und durfte mal gucken. Über nähere Details wissen die Händler aber bescheid. Vielleicht bringt es auch was, wenn man direkt bei bikeaction mal ein wenig nervt. Im März wissen wir wohl alle mehr. Ich bin selber gespannt, gerade was das GEWICHT betrifft. Der CarbonRahmen (Spitzenmodel) ist, wie schon erwähnt, schwarz/ rot. Der Rocky Mountain Schriftzug am fast komplett schwarzen Unterrohr ist weiß. Die "Ahornblätter" sind recht reichhaltig integriert & wirken teilweise dreidimensional ...


----------



## rocky1081 (3. Januar 2018)

Curri17 schrieb:


> ... mein Händler hat mir den Rahmen auch bestellt, wobei ich eigentlich kein Fan von schwarz/ rot bin. Das schwarz/ "oceanblue" vom Vertex 70 finde ich schöner, da wiegt aber wohl der Rahmen dann mehr ...
> 
> Extrem geil finde ich ja, dass Maloja ab diesem Jahr neuer Klamottenausrüster ist/ wird. Ich fahre die Trikots/ Shirts & Hosen von Maloja schon mehrere Jahre - ist ein feines Zeug ...


Mir hat das schwarz rot besser gefallen. Ist ja bekanntlich auch Geschmacksache. Der blaue ist schwerer und soll es nicht als Rahmen geben. Nur als Komplettpaket....


----------



## Deleted 416627 (3. Januar 2018)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Der blaue ist schwerer und soll es nicht als Rahmen geben. Nur als Komplettpaket....



... ja, genau - so ist es. 

Wenn der der schwarz/ blaue aber genau so leicht sein würde, hätte ich mir das Komplettrad gekauft und dann "umgepimpt" ...  - wenn der NEUE kommt, muss eh eins weg, für mehr als 4 Räder hab ich leider keinen Platz ...


----------



## T.R. (4. Januar 2018)

Ich war gestern beim RM Händler, den ich das erste Mal aufsuchte, da dieser hier neu aufgmacht hat. Eine sehr merkwürdige Situation. Ein Kunde, der etwas kaufen möchte, dazu aber Fakten benötigt, wie Gewicht, Farbe etc. Ein Händler der etwas weiß, am liebsten auch etwas sagen möchte, aber nichts sagen darf, da er zur Geheimhaltung verpflichtet ist. Zugleich der Hinweis, dass man den Rahmen schon bestellen kann, er mir aber nichts näheres darüber sagen kann und ich deshalb lieber warten soll. Er gab mir die Zusicherung, den Rahmen sehr schnell besorgen zu können,  sobald er lieferbar ist. Der Händler geht von Mai aus. Ich bin mit letzterer Aussage zufrieden undwarte jetzt ab, ob mir der Rahmen gefällt, sollte dies der Fall sein, werde ich ihn bei diesem Händler bestellen, da es ein wirklich nettes, ehrliches Gespräch war.


----------



## rocky1081 (4. Januar 2018)

T.R. schrieb:


> Ich war gestern beim RM Händler, den ich das erste Mal aufsuchte, da dieser hier neu aufgmacht hat. Eine sehr merkwürdige Situation. Ein Kunde, der etwas kaufen möchte, dazu aber Fakten benötigt, wie Gewicht, Farbe etc. Ein Händler der etwas weiß, am liebsten auch etwas sagen möchte, aber nichts sagen darf, da er zur Geheimhaltung verpflichtet ist. Zugleich der Hinweis, dass man den Rahmen schon bestellen kann, er mir aber nichts näheres darüber sagen kann und ich deshalb lieber warten soll. Er gab mir die Zusicherung, den Rahmen sehr schnell besorgen zu können,  sobald er lieferbar ist. Der Händler geht von Mai aus. Ich bin mit letzterer Aussage zufrieden undwarte jetzt ab, ob mir der Rahmen gefällt, sollte dies der Fall sein, werde ich ihn bei diesem Händler bestellen, da es ein wirklich nettes, ehrliches Gespräch war.


Es ist richtig, dass Rocky Mountain einen Hype aus dem Rahmen macht. Es sollen auch nur geringe Stückzahl lieferbar. Sein. Fakt ist, der Rahmen ist super schön. Gewicht unter 1kg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.R. (5. Januar 2018)

Na, das hört sich doch gut an. 
Ich habe jetzt aber mal eine Frage zum aktuellen Modell. Ich habe derzeit Probleme mit dem Schaltzug für das hintere Schaltwerk, dieser hakt manchmal etwas und sorgt so für unsaubere Schaltvorgänge. Das "Haken" tritt im Bereich Rahmen auf, d.h. wenn ich den Bowdenzug am Ende der Außenhülle, die den Unterrohrausgang mit der Kettenstreberebe verbindet, ziehe, hakt der Zug manchmal. Die Außenhüllen und der Schaltzug sind neu. Gibt es etwas bei der Montage im Rahmen zu beachten? Ich habe den Schaltzug ohne Führung von oben nach unten einfach durchgefädelt. Habe ich etwas falsch gemacht? Oder ist vielleicht das oben besahte Stück Außenhülle zu knapp bemessen. Das Problem tritt erst seit meinem Tausch der Züge und der Außenhülle  auf. Irgendetwas habe ich falsch gemacht. Danke für eire Hilfe. Der Schaltzug vom Umwerfer hat das Problem nicht....


----------



## rocky1081 (5. Januar 2018)

T.R. schrieb:


> Na, das hört sich doch gut an.
> Ich habe jetzt aber mal eine Frage zum aktuellen Modell. Ich habe derzeit Probleme mit dem Schaltzug für das hintere Schaltwerk, dieser hakt manchmal etwas und sorgt so für unsaubere Schaltvorgänge. Das "Haken" tritt im Bereich Rahmen auf, d.h. wenn ich den Bowdenzug am Ende der Außenhülle, die den Unterrohrausgang mit der Kettenstreberebe verbindet, ziehe, hakt der Zug manchmal. Die Außenhüllen und der Schaltzug sind neu. Gibt es etwas bei der Montage im Rahmen zu beachten? Ich habe den Schaltzug ohne Führung von oben nach unten einfach durchgefädelt. Habe ich etwas falsch gemacht? Oder ist vielleicht das oben besahte Stück Außenhülle zu knapp bemessen. Das Problem tritt erst seit meinem Tausch der Züge und der Außenhülle  auf. Irgendetwas habe ich falsch gemacht. Danke für eire Hilfe. Der Schaltzug vom Umwerfer hat das Problem nicht....


Schwer zu sagen ohne Foto. Wichtig ist jedoch, dass die Zuganschläge gut sitzen und sich nicht aus der Halterung ziehen lassen. Dann sollte es eigentlich passen. Hast Du das schon geprüft?


----------



## T.R. (5. Januar 2018)

Danke für den Tipp, das war es!  Ich habe die Endkappen nicht weit genug reingesteckt, weil die Außenhüle zu kurz war. Die ist jetzt länger, die  Endkappen sitzen fest drin und die Schaltung funktioniert. Zudem habe ich hinten die Außenhülle zum Schaltwerk auch etwas verlängert,  die Schaltung läuft jetzt sehr leichtgängig. Ich neige leider immer dazu, die Hüllen kurz zu machen, weil ich zu lange Bowdenzüge nicht mag.


----------



## FirstGeneration (11. Januar 2018)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe den neuen Vertex Rahmen gestern auch mal beim Händler meines Vertrauens im Netz gesehen.
Der Toprahmen 90er in schwarz etc. sieht tatsächlich endgeil aus, und wenn er in live noch besser ausschaut, wie im Netz (was ja meist so ist), dann wird das mal wieder ein richtiger Hingucker!
Auch der 70er in blau/schwarz sieht toll aus - zumindest auf den Fotos. Wobei ich das blau gern mal in echt sehen würde, da es mich etwas an das blau der Trek-Rahmen (dort powder-blue) erinnert.
Zur Geo etc. kann ich leider keine Angaben machen, da mich mein "Freundlicher" nicht so lange schauen lassen wollte 
Die sind offensichtlich wirklich bei Androhung der Todesstrafe verpflichtet, nichts preiszugeben.
Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Lefty88 (11. Januar 2018)

Hier wohl die Geo....

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachments/...8996-vertex-2018-any-news-speculation-geo.pdf


----------



## rocky1081 (11. Januar 2018)

So sieht es aus!
Daher freue ich mich schon auf die Lieferung. Bestellt habe ich schon. Optisch echt grandios.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstGeneration (11. Januar 2018)

Racelastiger die Geo als vorher- sehr schön!


----------



## JohVir (30. Januar 2018)

Ich habs getan. 2018er wird bestimmt auch sexy aber dank boost passt da wieder gar nix 
Mega geiles Bike


----------



## JohVir (1. Februar 2018)

Leute mein Rad knarzt wie eine 80 jährige beim Treppensteigen! Habt ihr Tips? Hoffe gerade noch dass es nicht das Tretlager ist. Mein erste Brech-Shit Lager und schon ärger.


----------



## rocky1081 (2. Februar 2018)

JohVir schrieb:


> Leite mein Rd knarzt wie eine 80 jährige beim Treppensteigen! Habt ihr Tips? Hoffe gerade noch dass es nicht das Tretlager ist. Mein erste Brech-Shit Lager und schon ärger.


1.
Ggf SRAM Kassette. Das machen die gerne mal. Ausbauen und fetten.  Besonders der Plastik Ring an der Kassette. Dann 40 NM drauf und gut. Geräusche sammeln sich gerne am Tretlagerbereich. Hatte ich auch.
2.
Kurbel ausbauen, Lager checken, wenn ok, alles fetten und wieder rein. Wenn Lager tot, dann nehme ein caramicspeed. Die kannst aufmachen und warten. Geben 5 Jahre Garantie....

3.Kettenblatt fest? Pedale?


----------



## T.R. (4. Februar 2018)

Bestimmt keine schlechte Wahl. Das Knarzen kommt bestimmt von der Kassette....


----------



## JohVir (4. Februar 2018)

Bin glücklich mit dem Rad. Knarzen nervt halt echt sehr und hat was billiges.
Ich hab jetzt folgendes gemacht:
Kassette runter sauber und fett dann 40 Nm drauf.
Kappen an den Naben raus sauber und Teflonspray auf die Oringe.
Schaltauge raus, Carbonpaste drauf und wieder rein.
Dabei ist aufgefallen dass der Bolzen vom Schaltwerk der ins Schaltauge geschraubt wird brutal schwergängig war. Den also rausgefummelt gangbar gemacht und Fett.
Sattel, Stütze und Klemme mit Carbonpaste versehen.
Pedale auf meine unzerstörbaren einfachen Shimano SPD gewechselt.
Am Wochenende komm ich wieder drauf. Hoffe dass es passt. Sonst bleib nur Kurbel und Lager


----------



## rocky1081 (5. Februar 2018)

JohVir schrieb:


> Bin glücklich mit dem Rad. Knarzen nervt halt echt sehr und hat was billiges.
> Ich hab jetzt folgendes gemacht:
> Kassette runter sauber und fett dann 40 Nm drauf.
> Kappen an den Naben raus sauber und Teflonspray auf die Oringe.
> ...



Klingt gut. 

Würde Kurbel noch auf Spiel prüfen. Kette runter und Freigängigkeit prüfen. Wenn Kurbel sauber dreht ohne Schwergängigkeit, dann sollte Lager passen. So als Schnelltest- nicht dass am WE die Tour versaut wird.


----------



## T.R. (11. Februar 2018)

Wer kann mir denn sagen, wie der neue Rahmen aussieht? Schlicht schwarz oder schwarz mit roter Schrift? Eine ungefähre Beschreibung wäre schön, da ich gerade einen Intetessenten für mein aktuelles Bike habe, was ich allerdings nur verkaufen würde, wenn mir der neue Vertex Rahmen zusagt.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (11. Februar 2018)

T.R. schrieb:


> Wer kann mir denn sagen, wie der neue Rahmen aussieht? Schlicht schwarz oder schwarz mit roter Schrift? Eine ungefähre Beschreibung wäre schön, da ich gerade einen Intetessenten für mein aktuelles Bike habe, was ich allerdings nur verkaufen würde, wenn mir der neue Vertex Rahmen zusagt.



... das wurde hier doch bereits x-mal erwähnt - schwarz/ rot mit weißem Schriftzug. Schau dir das 2018 Element in der Topversion an und denk dir den Dämpfer weg, ... so in etwa ... - ein Bild wird's hier nicht geben, solange Rocky kein "grünes Licht" gibt ...


----------



## JohVir (11. Februar 2018)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Klingt gut.
> 
> Würde Kurbel noch auf Spiel prüfen. Kette runter und Freigängigkeit prüfen. Wenn Kurbel sauber dreht ohne Schwergängigkeit, dann sollte Lager passen. So als Schnelltest- nicht dass am WE die Tour versaut wird.


Passt knackt nix mehr. Denk es war die schwergängige Schraube am Schaltwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky1081 (13. Februar 2018)

old- but gold


----------



## T.R. (18. Februar 2018)

Schönes Rad, hatte ich auch mal.....


----------



## rocky1081 (1. März 2018)

Es gibt ja den einen oder anderen, der den neuen Vertex Rahmen bestellt hat. Habe jetzt gehört, dass im Laufe des März das Teil kommt. Was habt ihr für Lieferdatum bzw. Monat bekommen?


----------



## Deleted 416627 (1. März 2018)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja den einen oder anderen, der den neuen Vertex Rahmen bestellt hat. Habe jetzt gehört, dass im Laufe des März das Teil kommt. Was habt ihr für Lieferdatum bzw. Monat bekommen?



... 20.März ... ... ich glaub's aber erst wenn er da ist.


----------



## T.R. (8. März 2018)

Darf ich fragen, was der Rahmen kostet? Danke....


----------



## Deleted 416627 (8. März 2018)

T.R. schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, was der Rahmen kostet? Danke....



... OVP wohl knapp 2.500 € ...


----------



## T.R. (9. März 2018)

Danke für die Auskunft. Ich bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt. Ich werde jetzt nochmal den Händler aufsuchen und versuchen, ein Bild zu erhaschen......


----------



## Lefty88 (20. März 2018)

Das neue Vertex ist online und verfügbar und - leider geil 

Rahmengewicht: 1150 Gramm

http://www.bikes.com/de/bikes/vertex/2018?tid=71


----------



## rocky1081 (20. März 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Das neue Vertex ist online und verfügbar und - leider geil
> 
> Rahmengewicht: 1150 Gramm
> 
> ...


Bin gespannt wie es live aussieht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass mein Händler in Kürze anruft und ich meinen neuen Rahmen abhole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (20. März 2018)

Ein Bild aus Face...eines users, also Echtbild...


----------



## rocky1081 (20. März 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Ein Bild aus Face...eines users, also Echtbild...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 709822


Wollte ich auch gerade Posten. Sieht top aus.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (20. März 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Ein Bild aus Face...eines users, also Echtbild...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 709822



... das ist meiner ... ☺️


----------



## Lefty88 (20. März 2018)

Glückwunsch, sehr sehr geil  Aber bitte....keine olle Sid da rein


----------



## Deleted 416627 (20. März 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, sehr sehr geil  Aber bitte....keine olle Sid da rein



... norp - ne feine Fox ...


----------



## rocky1081 (20. März 2018)

Curri17 schrieb:


> ... norp - ne feine Fox ...


Und sobald es aufgebaut ist-Foto bitte-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 416627 (20. März 2018)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Und sobald es aufgebaut ist-Foto bitte-



... na klar, Boost-Nabe ist schon da, mal schauen was "meine Monteure" noch so brauchen - je nachdem dauerts e weng mit dem "KomplettBikeBild" ... - noch paar Impressionen vorab: 

Ach so: Gewicht knapp 1.200g incl. Steckachse und Sattelklemme ~ kommt net ganz an's EpicHT ran - sieht aber dafür "more, more geiler aus" ...


----------



## rocky1081 (20. März 2018)

Curri17 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 709874 Anhang anzeigen 709875 Anhang anzeigen 709876 Anhang anzeigen 709877
> 
> ... na klar, Boost-Nabe ist schon da, mal schauen was "meine Monteure" noch so brauchen - je nachdem dauerts e weng mit dem "KomplettBikeBild" ... - noch paar Impressionen vorab: ...


Der Rahmen ist der Knaller!!!!

Morgen hole ich meinen ab.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (20. März 2018)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist der Knaller!!!!
> 
> Morgen hole ich meinen ab.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch - du hast nen guten Geschmack mein Freund ...


----------



## rocky1081 (20. März 2018)

Curri17 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch - du hast nen guten Geschmack mein Freund ...


Ebenfalls


----------



## jonnys (20. März 2018)

Curri17 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 709874 Anhang anzeigen 709875 Anhang anzeigen 709876 Anhang anzeigen 709877
> 
> ... na klar, Boost-Nabe ist schon da, mal schauen was "meine Monteure" noch so brauchen - je nachdem dauerts e weng mit dem "KomplettBikeBild" ... - noch paar Impressionen vorab:
> 
> Ach so: Gewicht knapp 1.200g incl. Steckachse und Sattelklemme ~ kommt net ganz an's EpicHT ran - sieht aber dafür "more, more geiler aus" ...


Hallo ist der Rahmen L oder M   Wie groß  bist du .Geo ist fast gleich wies Epic?


----------



## Deleted 416627 (20. März 2018)

jonnys schrieb:


> Hallo ist der Rahmen L oder M   Wie groß  bist du .Geo ist fast gleich wies Epic?



... Hallo, meiner ist in Größe "M" ~ ich bin 173cm - fahre seit 25 Jahren nur Hardtails in Rahmengröße M (Rocky, Specialized, Cannondale, Rotwild, Scott) & werde es auch weiter so machen, außer ich schrumpfe im Alter noch ein wenig.

Ich hatte mir einmal ein Vertex in Größe L gekauft, da es laut Körpermessung auch gepasst hätte, musste es aber nach zwei Wochen gg. eins in Größe M tauschen, da es mir überhaupt nicht passte. Ich fahre kaum technisch oder "verspielt"(CC), sondern eher gediegene Langstrecke (Wald, Weinberge, Forstwege, Asphalt, Schotter). Wöllte ich mehr Sprünge, trails, etc. einbauen, könnte ich bei meiner Größe sogar ein "S" fahren.

Was ich sagen will: meine Körpergröße passt je nachdem für S,M oder L - da kommt es am Ende auf den Fahrstil und die Vorlieben an.

Die Geometrie ähnelt der des Epic, das ist richtig, wobei ich die genauen Werte nicht im Kopf habe ...

Schöne Grüße, Micha ...


----------



## T.R. (20. März 2018)

Sorrry, für mich enttäuschend. Gewicht wie der alte, Optik wie der alte, ungünstige Flaschenhalterpostion am Sitzrohr wie der alte, bleibt nur der Boost Standard und die schöne Lackierung.


----------



## na!To (20. März 2018)

Achja. Tolle Lackierungen hat es ja. Fährt sich auch bestimmt wieder geil und vermittelt gleich das übliche wonnige Gefühl beim draufsitzen.
Aber technisch haut es mich nicht vom Hocker. Warum nicht endlich mal ein richtiges Race Hardtail? inkl. schlankem Gewicht? Warum Plus kompatibel?

Wollte eigentlich mein Giant XTC Rahmen tauschen gegen den neuen Vertex. Aber das lohnt sich nicht wirklich.

/@ Über mir
Genau mein Gedanke.


----------



## rocky1081 (20. März 2018)

Also ich finde das Ding innovativ und im Wandel der Zeit. Wenn ich mir die Leitungsführung anschaue und wie alles fest verschraubt wird, dann trifft das meine Erwartungen. Verarbeitung scheint höherwertig geworden zu sein. Ein wichtiger Schritt für Rocky.Preis finde ich deftig. Da muss dann schon alles makellos sein....
Vom Gewicht gibt es natürlich leichtere Rahmen-aber ein 8,...kg ist damit locker drin. 
Ich habe lieber einen Rahmen, der etwas mehr wiegt und auch hält.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (20. März 2018)

... ~ ich kann T.R. und auch Na!tos Argumente durchaus verstehen.

Hier meine "Argumente":

Ich bin jahrelang auch nur auf Gewicht und Tuning abgefahren. Hatte mal ein S-Works 26Zoll auf 6,xx Kilo pepobelt - hab da ein heiden Geld rein gesteckt. Hab es über die DEVK für fast 400€ pro Jahr versichern lassen (falls es mal aus dem, vom Hund bewachten Wohnzimmer geklaut wird, welches auch per Hausrat versichert ist). Irgendwann hat es ständig woanders geknackt, bis ich es eines Tages am Hinterrad packte und durch den Wald warf - an dem Tag war mein "übertriebener Leichtbauwahn" vorbei. Ich hatte mit meinen nun fast 40 Jahren schon seeeeeeehr viele, richtig geile Räder. Manchen trauer ich noch immer nach (meinem Cannondale F29, meinem Colnago C40, meinem ersten Rotwild,...) ...

... und irgendwann kam es: das erste Rocky, ein Vertex - bald drauf noch eins dazu, später das nächste ... - ...

Bei mir war das irgendwie wie "verliebt" sein  - klingt vielleicht blöd, aber ist so. Ein Rocky hat was, das ist und bleibt ne Legende, Kanada, das Sherpa, die Elements - die Marke war UND ist edel, steht für understatement, was NOBLES - was, dass nicht jeder hat. Das Vertex war noch nie das LEICHTESTE, das SPORTLICHSTE - will es aber auch nicht sein...

Ich will auf was sitzen, mit dem ich mich identifizieren kann & komischerweise fahre ich seit ein paar Jahren Rocky -, hätte vielleicht auch anders kommen können. Aber ich find's geil & es passt zu mir. Ein Canyon, Ghost, Merida, Bulls, etc. würde ich mir nie kaufen - obwohl das Spitzenräder sind - ich mag's aber einfach nicht.

FAZIT: Ein Rocky kauft man nicht, weils leicht ist, race-ig ist, modern ist - ... ein Rocky kauft & fährt man, weil man sich darin verliebt - weil's einfach nur GEIL ist ... 

- meine Meinung -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (21. März 2018)

Ich fahr seit 2006 mehr oder weniger ohne Unterbrechnung Rocky Bikes. Und hab mir auch erst ein Altitude Carbon angeschafft.
Zwischen 2012 und 2014 hatte ich einen defekten Element 999 RSL Rahmen, einen defekten Vertex 990RSL und einen gebrochenen Vertex 990RSL. Im Kollegen/Bekanntenkreis zusätzlich nochmals 2 gebrochene Vertex 29 RSL. Das alles mit "schweren" stabilen Rahmen. Trotzallem wäre/bin ich bereit gewesen wieder eines zu kaufen. 
Aber der neue Rahmen ist halt echt nur ein kleines Update. 
Zugführung jetzt wie bei allen aktuellen Rockys. Das war das Mindeste. Genauso wie Boost.
Warum dieses unsinnige, schmale 27,5+ ermöglichen? Warum überhaupt ein so teures, schweres Rahmenset anbieten, wenn das günstige Rad nur ein paar hunderter mehr kostet? Für das was ich da bekomme, ist es einfach ein zu teurer China Rahmen, mit toller Lackierung.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (21. März 2018)

"Zwischen 2012 und 2014 hatte ich einen defekten Element 999 RSL Rahmen, einen defekten Vertex 990RSL und einengebrochenen Vertex 990RSL. Im Kollegen/Bekanntenkreis zusätzlich nochmals 2 gebrochene Vertex 29 RSL. Das alles mit "schweren" stabilen Rahmen."

... bei aller Liebe, aber wenn mir so etwas mit dieser/ einer Marke passieren würde, dann würde ich "die" mit dem Ar... nicht mehr ansehen, geschweige denn kaufen. Ich fahre schon mehrere Rockies, Freunde von mir auch. Ich kaufe bei nem Fachhändler & es gab nie nie Probleme ...


----------



## T.R. (21. März 2018)

@Curri17: Ich kann dich voll und ganz verstehen, ein Rocky kauft man mit Emotion und der Rahmen ist auch optisch schön. Ich fahre selber das " alte "Vertex 29 RSL und finde es super. Ich hatte mir einfach mehr versprochen, z.B.ein Gewicht unter 1 kg und hätte in diesem Fall auch zugeschlagen. So behalte ich mein Vertex und warte mal ab, was Cannondale demnächst auf die Beine stellt.....


----------



## rocky1081 (21. März 2018)

T.R. schrieb:


> @Curri17: Ich kann dich voll und ganz verstehen, ein Rocky kauft man mit Emotion und der Rahmen ist auch optisch schön. Ich fahre selber das " alte "Vertex 29 RSL und finde es super. Ich hatte mir einfach mehr versprochen, z.B.ein Gewicht unter 1 kg und hätte in diesem Fall auch zugeschlagen. So behalte ich mein Vertex und warte mal ab, was Cannondale demnächst auf die Beine stellt.....




Da bin ich auch dabei. Ein Rocky hat viel mit Emotionen zu tun. Und die Emotion steht dann gelegentlich über dem Verstand. Ich hatte bisher nur 1x Probleme in 20 Jahren mit Rocky. Das war 2016. Vertex 990 RSL. Lackverarbeitung war unterirdisch. Fingerabdrücke, sichtbare Grundierung und Kratzer. Erst der dritte Rahmen war dann wie es sein soll. Aber da hat Rocky dazu gelernt. Lackiererei wurde seit dort 2x gewechselt.
Hätte ich die Erfahrung wie nato gemacht, dann hätte ich die Marke gewechselt. Ich fahre jetzt zum Händler. Meinen neuen Vertex Rahmen abholen....


----------



## rocky1081 (21. März 2018)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch dabei. Ein Rocky hat viel mit Emotionen zu tun. Und die Emotion steht dann gelegentlich über dem Verstand. Ich hatte bisher nur 1x Probleme in 20 Jahren mit Rocky. Das war 2016. Vertex 990 RSL. Lackverarbeitung war unterirdisch. Fingerabdrücke, sichtbare Grundierung und Kratzer. Erst der dritte Rahmen war dann wie es sein soll. Aber da hat Rocky dazu gelernt. Lackiererei wurde seit dort 2x gewechselt.
> Hätte ich die Erfahrung wie nato gemacht, dann hätte ich die Marke gewechselt. Ich fahre jetzt zum Händler. Meinen neuen Vertex Rahmen abholen....


Hier ist das Teil. Muss man real sehen. Sieht dann noch viel besser aus- vorallem die Ahornblätter. Alles sehr gelungen.


----------



## Lefty88 (21. März 2018)

Schade, dass es keinen innen verlegte Züge bis ans Schaltwerk gibt...


----------



## Deleted 416627 (21. März 2018)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 710188
> Hier ist das Teil. Muss man real sehen. Sieht dann noch viel besser aus- vorallem die Ahornblätter. Alles sehr gelungen.



... ja, das ist wirklich so. In "live" kommt das rot auch noch mal viel krasser rüber ~ ...


----------



## rocky1081 (21. März 2018)

Curri17 schrieb:


> ... ja, das ist wirklich so. In "live" kommt das rot auch noch mal viel krasser rüber ~ ...


- und vor allem in der Sonne. Da ist das rot noch mal besser. Da hat Rocky einen grandios schönen Rahmen gemacht.


----------



## FirstGeneration (16. April 2018)

Und -gibt es schon erste Fahreindrücke?
Reach ist länger - dadurch racelastiger?
Was meint Ihr, lohnt es sich das "neue" zu kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 416627 (16. April 2018)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Und -gibt es schon erste Fahreindrücke?
> Reach ist länger - dadurch racelastiger?
> Was meint Ihr, lohnt es sich das "neue" zu kaufen?




... ja, die Möhre ist etwas "rennorientierter unterwegs" - das merkt man auch am Hintern, ich bin die letzten 3 Tage ordentlich auf'm Bock gesessen und habe mir gerade nen Eimer "AssosAr...Creme" geholt ... 

Vom Fahren her ist das Vertex super, im Antritt extrem steif. Die Optik des Rahmens (Lackierung) beeindruckt mich jeden Tag auf's neue. Ich habe bei meinem etwas mehr Luft in die Fox gegeben, da es mir so vorkam, als ob durch die gestrecktere Geometrie das Vorderrad etwas mehr/ schneller eintaucht. Ansonsten stehen bei meinem noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten an. Heute gab's noch mal ne neue Kassette, am Mittwoch kommt der hintere Schlauch noch raus & es wird noch mal nachzentriert. Eventuell gibt's noch mal neue Reifen. Die Hinterradbremse muckt noch ein wenig - aber sonst alles SUPER ...

Rennt wie ne Gazelle ...


----------



## jonnys (16. April 2018)

Curri17 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 719121
> 
> 
> ... ja, die Möhre ist etwas "rennorientierter unterwegs" - das merkt man auch am Hintern, ich bin die letzten 3 Tage ordentlich auf'm Bock gesessen und habe mir gerade nen Eimer "AssosAr...Creme" geholt ...
> ...


Und was wiegt das Bike?


----------



## Deleted 416627 (16. April 2018)

jonnys schrieb:


> Und was wiegt das Bike?



...  - mit Schwalbe RR SnakeSkin TL und ordentlich Milch in jedem Reifen, ner Klingel, schweren ErgonGriffen, ner nicht knackenden AluSattelStütze, Lackschutzfolie am Unterrohr, zwei 180er Bremsscheiben, Pedale & paar Gramm Dreck  ... - 8,55 Kilo ... 

Mein anderes Vertex wiegt um die 10 Kilo, das fährt aber auch "schön"  ...~ sprich - vom übertriebenen Leichtbau bin ich weg, schick aussehen muss es - daher fahr ich auch Rocky Mountain  ...


----------



## jonnys (16. April 2018)

Curri17 schrieb:


> ...  - mit Schwalbe RR SnakeSkin TL und ordentlich Milch in jedem Reifen, ner Klingel, schweren ErgonGriffen, ner nicht knackenden AluSattelStütze, Lackschutzfolie am Unterrohr, zwei 180er Bremsscheiben, Pedale & paar Gramm Dreck  ... - 8,55 Kilo ...
> 
> Mein anderes Vertex wiegt um die 10 Kilo, das fährt aber auch "schön"  ...~ sprich - vom übertriebenen Leichtbau bin ich weg, schick aussehen muss es - daher fahr ich auch Rocky Mountain  ...


Hallo Danke ist doch top


----------



## rocky1081 (16. April 2018)

Curri17 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 719121
> 
> 
> ... ja, die Möhre ist etwas "rennorientierter unterwegs" - das merkt man auch am Hintern, ich bin die letzten 3 Tage ordentlich auf'm Bock gesessen und habe mir gerade nen Eimer "AssosAr...Creme" geholt ...
> ...


1a Bike. Top aufgebaut. Reifen... Geschmacksache aber ich finde hier würden Maxxis Ikon Skinwal richtig was hermachen....


----------



## T.R. (16. April 2018)

Schönes Rad, gefällt mir sehr gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 416627 (16. April 2018)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> 1a Bike. Top aufgebaut. Reifen... Geschmacksache aber ich finde hier würden Maxxis Ikon Skinwal richtig was hermachen....



... nee, die gefallen mir gar nicht - Reifen müssen bei mir klassisch schwarz sein. Ich bin halt "Schwalbe-Kind" - war bisher immer zufrieden, seitdem ich die Rocket Ron tubeless fahre hatte ich nie mehr nen Platten (das ist jetzt gut 1 1/2 Jahre her & ich fahr n paar Meter), kaum Luftverlust, gute Laufeigenschaften in dem Gelände wo ich fahre - daher "never change a running system"...


----------



## FirstGeneration (17. April 2018)

Shit, bei den ganzen positiven Eindrücken komme ich jetzt echt in Schwierigkeiten, da ich mir schon 2015 und 2017 ein neues Vertex gekauft habe und dieses Jahr eigentlich aussetzen wollte.
Aber allein die Lackierung macht mich tierisch an - sieht endgeil aus...Wobei mir pers. das Blau vom 70er noch besser gefällt.

Hast Du die LR getauscht oder ist da original eine silberne Nabe im VR?
Früher waren immer WTB-Sättel montiert, die habe ich auch immer gleich runtergenommen, da mein Hintern nicht kompatibel mit war. 
Die Carbonstütze hat bei mir auch immer geknarzt, Abhilfe schaffte dann Carbonpaste. Da der Rahmen wirklich bocksteif war/ist, habe ich als Komfort eine flexende Sattelstütze verbaut; passt jetzt super. GGf. als Tip für Dich.
Viel Spass weiterhin mit dem Rad!


----------



## Deleted 416627 (17. April 2018)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> ... als Tip für Dich ...



... Carbonpaste ist an meinem Rad zu genüge. Mir sind bisher 2 Carbonstützen gebrochen, eine Enve und eine Specialized - daher fahr ich keine mehr und nehme das Mehrgewicht von 50g zu meiner Tune dankend in Kauf.

Die Vorderradnabe ist nicht silber, die ist weiß - und passt somit ganz gut zum weißen Schriftzug des Rahmens, dem weißen Schriftzug des Sattels, dem weißen Schriftzug der Kurbel, dem weißen ... - verstehst' e ...? ... 

... ach, und getauscht wurde da nix - das ist kein Komplettrad - ich habe nen Rahmen gekauft und den aufgebaut ...


----------



## ham81 (19. April 2018)

hat jemand von euch Größenempfehlungen ? Ich bin 186 mit 90SL und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich zu L oder XL greifen soll. Mein letztes Rocky war ein Element 70 MSL in XL und das hat ganz gut gepasst. Danke für eure Hilfe...


----------



## FirstGeneration (20. April 2018)

Ich bin 192cm bei 92SL  und ich fahre bisher zwingend XL. Bisher war bei L der Reach viel zu klein und das Oberrohr viel zu kurz. Ich fahre aber auch Rennen und trainiere nach Plan. Keine Touren und so den Kram.
Jetzt ist die Geo ja sehr viel racelastiger, dh der Reach ist grösser, ob da ggg auch ne L passt, gerade wenn du komfortabel unterwegs sein willst, kann nur ne Probefahrt zeigen.


----------



## Catsoft (5. Juli 2018)

Moin!

Was muss man für den Rahmen tatsächlich auf den Tisch des Händlers legen. Kann mir jemand eine Tipp geben? Gerne per PM!

Robert


----------



## Deleted 416627 (5. Juli 2018)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Was muss man für den Rahmen tatsächlich auf den Tisch des Händlers legen. Kann mir jemand eine Tipp geben? Gerne per PM!
> 
> Robert



... 2.400 €. 

Wenn du einen Händler findest der dir ein paar Prozent Rabatt gibt entsprechend weniger ...


----------



## rocky1081 (5. Juli 2018)

ich würde mir eher darüber Gedanken machen, wann Du den kaufen möchtest. Es gibt nämlich nicht mehr viele.... Das weiß ich aus sicherer Quelle.


----------



## T.R. (17. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
ich suche für den 2015er Vertex Carbon Rahmen in Größe L  die passenden Flaschenhalter, um 750ml Flaschen zu fahren. Welche benutzt ihr? Speziell die Aufnahme am Sitzrohr ist problematisch, da sie eher hoch angebracht ist. Danke..........


----------



## FirstGeneration (17. Juli 2018)

Ich fahre das blaue 970 RSL aus 2015 und benutze von Anfang an Bontrager RL und RXL. Passen 1a.

Übrigens sind auf der Homepage schon die neuen Element-Modelle für 2019 hinterlegt! 
Vertex leider noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstGeneration (17. Juli 2018)

Mein Rahmen ist aber ein XL!
Beim Sitzrohr kriege ich die 750ml-Flasche zwar gut in den Flaschenhalter, muss diese aber von links immer etwas geschickt am Bremskabel vorbei "einfädeln". Von rechts gar kein Problem.
Da ich aber sowieso immer nur aus der vom Unterrohr trinke, tausche ich die beiden Flaschen dann "von rechts", wenn die am Unterrohr leer ist. Funktioniert auch im Rennen super.
Ride on


----------



## abankor (5. September 2018)

Hallo, 

vor ca 9 Monaten habe ich einen 2012er Vertex-Rahmen 990RSL (für mich der bisher schönste Rahmen mit 1095g) erstanden (das Vertex war in früheren Zeiten ein nicht erfülltes Traumbike - so wie es hier und da in diesem Thread zu sehen ist in rot/gelb  ) und nun ist es fast fertig. Da ich ein 2tes Bike aufgebaut habe, war es ein wenig ein Hin und Her, aber ich habe mich für die RS1-Gabel entschieden (das andre wird mit einer Lauf-Fork bewegt und ist auch gerade fertig geworden), da sie nicht zuletzt farblich nicht so schlecht dazupasst. Aufgebaut mit 1x11 XTR (jedoch dem 11/12fach-Trigger, IL, SW, Pedale), 11-50er Kassette, Raceface Aeffect-Kurbel, XX Eagle Kette in gold, Avidbremsen und ein bissl Carbon. Dann und wann hat mich auch mein Gewichtsfetisch ein wenig in den Bann gezogen, aber nicht extrem, und liege nun bei geschmeidigen 9,5Kg...solls leichter werden, wird es teuer. Ganz problemlos läuft es noch nicht. Mein Kompromiss-HR (Sunringle) macht noch ein wenig Kummer und kleine Details, aber ich denke, dass es wird ;-) ...vielleicht gefällt es ja... 

Grüße aus dem Kraichtal in die Vertex-Gemeinde


----------



## Deleted 416627 (5. September 2018)

abankor schrieb:


> ... aber ich habe mich für die RS1-Gabel entschieden ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 769649



... bei den Reifen bräuchte ich gar keine Federgabel ...  

Wie fährt sich die Lauf-Gabel? Ich überleg ja auch ständig hin und her, ob ich mir so ein Teil zulegen soll ... - schöne Grüße.


----------



## abankor (5. September 2018)

...das mit den Reifen stimmt dann, wenn man sie mit wenig Druck fährt ;-) mit 4 Bar hält sich die Dämpfung in Grenzen, fahren sich aber wirklich trotzdem fein - wiegen aber die Hälfte des Big Apple und laufen damit auch nen Tacken leichter bei sehr eingeschränkter Pannensicherheit - aber einen Tod muss man sterben  Die Lauf-Gabel ist eben ein wenig spacig und fährt sich sehr angenehm, natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit einer "echten" Federgabel im Gelände. Aber für meinen Einsatzzweck völlig ausreichend - es werden Reiseräder - wenn auch sicher für die Experten ungeeignet... ;-) Auf Tour dann vermutlich mit Starrgabel andrer Bereifung und Gepäck ;-) ...hatte Lust etwas nicht Alltägliches, Eigenes zu basteln...da kann sich auch noch einiges ändern - mal schauen...Es war ein Kompromiss oder eine Mischung aus Materialfetisch, Optik und Funktion im Mix von Baumarktgriffen (Gewicht ;-) ) bis zum neusten XTR-Trigger...  und dem Bedürfnis ein Rocky aufzubauen - für mich einer der schönsten HT-Rahmen, auch im Vergleich zu den neueren Modellen...

Die Lauf find ich so gei...., dass ich mir sicher noch eine holen werde irgendwann, aber jetzt kommt erst mal noch was mit Starrgabel dran, dann vllt auch mal ein Stahl und irgendwann auch mal ein Titanrahmen (da passt ne Lauf auch fein dazu...) ...wie es eben kommt und dann wird um ein Teil eben wieder ein Bike gebastelt... 

Auch schöne Grüsse


----------



## na!To (15. September 2018)

Schnelle Frage zwischendurch:
Welcher Gabeloffset wird beim 2019er Vertex Rahmen benutzt?


----------



## rocky1081 (15. September 2018)

na!To schrieb:


> Schnelle Frage zwischendurch:
> Welcher Gabeloffset wird beim 2019er Vertex Rahmen benutzt?


Kann ich leider nicht sagen... ist das 2019 schon raus?


----------



## na!To (16. September 2018)

Sind sie, sollte aber eh das Gleiche sein wie 2018, hat sich ja nix verändert 
Ich formuliere die Frage mal neu:
Welches Gabeloffset wird in Verbindung mit dem neuen Vertex Rahmen MY2018/19 verwendet? Könnte eventuell mal einer bei sich, insofern er ein Komplettrad gekauft hat, auf der Gabel nachschauen? Danke.


----------



## BikeAction (17. September 2018)

Das 2018er Vertex ist für Gabeln mit einem Offset von 51mm ausgelegt.
Im Modelljahr 2019 bleibt der Rahmen natürlich unverändert.


----------



## na!To (17. September 2018)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (21. Oktober 2018)

Moin!

Kann mir jemand sagen wieviele Volumenspacer vormontiert in der 32SC aus dem Vertex 50 in M ausgeliefert werden? Die Federperformance passt mir so gar nicht  Aber ich bin wohl von der 34 im Element verwöhnt.

Robert


----------



## BikeAction (23. Oktober 2018)

Die Gabel wird in der Standardkonfiguration verbaut, d.h. mit einem (1) Volumespacer.


----------



## Catsoft (24. Oktober 2018)

BikeAction schrieb:


> Die Gabel wird in der Standardkonfiguration verbaut, d.h. mit einem (1) Volumespacer.



Habe es gestern Abend in der Anleitung gefunden. Da stehen aber 2 Spacer seitens Fox als Standard. Hilft wohl nur nachsehen und wenn es zwei sind ein rausnehmen ;-)


----------



## BikeAction (24. Oktober 2018)

In welcher Anleitung hast du dies gefunden? Ich hab gerade die 32er Fox Anleitung bemüht:
https://www.ridefox.com/dl/bike/605-00-160-32-Tuning-Guide-revA.pdf

Dort kannst du es auf Seite 5 auch nachlesen.


----------



## Catsoft (25. Oktober 2018)

Meine Info stammt aus der mitgelieferten Anleitung. Hätte ehrlich nicht gedacht dort solche detaillierten Infos zu finden..

Werkzeug ist bestellt, dann wissen wir's ganz genau


----------



## rocky1081 (25. Oktober 2018)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Meine Info stammt aus der mitgelieferten Anleitung. Hätte ehrlich nicht gedacht dort solche detaillierten Infos zu finden..
> 
> Werkzeug ist bestellt, dann wissen wir's ganz genau


Sehr interessant,

ich verstehe das so, dass pro Standrohre ein Spacer verbaut ist, maximal 2 pro Seite. Poste doch mal das Ergebnis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (25. Oktober 2018)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant,
> 
> ich verstehe das so, dass pro Standrohre ein Spacer verbaut ist, maximal 2 pro Seite. Poste doch mal das Ergebnis...




Wobei die doch nur auf der Luftseite verbaut werden


----------



## rocky1081 (25. Oktober 2018)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wobei die doch nur auf der Luftseite verbaut werden


Das muss ich noch mal prüfen. Habe das aus dem Sinn abgeleitet....


----------



## rocky1081 (25. Oktober 2018)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wobei die doch nur auf der Luftseite verbaut werden


Du hast Recht...


----------



## Catsoft (25. Oktober 2018)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Du hast Recht...




Ich werde die Gabel am WE mal öffnen und nachsehen  Ich werde im Moment mit dem Rad noch nicht warm. Mir geht es über das Vorderrad weg und ich habe schon LRS und Reifen getaucht, den Vorbau geändert. Vieleicht muss ich noch eine Gabel mit kürzeren Vorlauf ausprobieren. Aber ich bin natürlich vom Element verwöhnt, das liegt wie ein Brett. Bin jedenfalls mit dem "alten" Vertex besser klar gekommen.

Robert


----------



## FirstGeneration (26. Oktober 2018)

Nun, die Geo vom neuen Vertex ist sehr viel race-lastiger als die vom alten Vertex, das verspielter, trail-lastiger war. Vll. liegt es daran?


----------



## FirstGeneration (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe mal eine Frage.
Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Lochkreis die Kurbelblätter der Race Face Turbine Kurbel vom 2015er 970 RSL haben?
(2x10 und 38/24). Steht das irgendwo oder wie kriege ich das raus?
Danke schon mal.


----------



## rocky1081 (26. Oktober 2018)

Das stimmt, ich fahre das neue und alte. Habe die Gabel etwas straffer einstellen müssen wie beim alten. 
Fährt sich trotzdem top. Aber mehr racelastiger.


----------



## Catsoft (26. Oktober 2018)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Nun, die Geo vom neuen Vertex ist sehr viel race-lastiger als die vom alten Vertex, das verspielter, trail-lastiger war. Vll. liegt es daran?



Ich hatte bei dem flacheren Lenkwinkel das Gegenteil erwartet..... Das Element ist ja auch mit dem steileren SW und dem flacheren LW plus längerem OR auch eher traillastiger und trotzdem IMHO effizienter geworden.
Zitat Vertex von bikes.com:

"Der leichte Rahmen besticht durch unglaubliche Steifigkeit und hervorragende Klettereigenschaften, während die moderne Geometrie Selbstbewusstsein in jeder Rennsituation vermittelt, egal ob auf technischen Abfahrten oder in steilen Spitzkehren."

Daraus und den Daten hatte ich auf traillastiger geschlossen, nicht darauf, dass ich vorne noch tiefer kommen muss um Druck  auf´s VR zu bekommen-

Wenn also noch wer ein neuwertiges Vertex sucht ;-)


----------



## rocky1081 (26. Oktober 2018)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei dem flacheren Lenkwinkel das Gegenteil erwartet..... Das Element ist ja auch mit dem steileren SW und dem flacheren LW plus längerem OR auch eher traillastiger und trotzdem IMHO effizienter geworden.
> Zitat Vertex von bikes.com:
> 
> "Der leichte Rahmen besticht durch unglaubliche Steifigkeit und hervorragende Klettereigenschaften, während die moderne Geometrie Selbstbewusstsein in jeder Rennsituation vermittelt, egal ob auf technischen Abfahrten oder in steilen Spitzkehren."
> ...


Das klingt schade. Hast Du mal einen -17 grad Vorbau versucht und 1cm kürzer als beim alten Vertex?


----------



## Catsoft (26. Oktober 2018)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Das klingt schade. Hast Du mal einen -17 grad Vorbau versucht und 1cm kürzer als beim alten Vertex?



Der Vorbau ist schon 2 cm kürzer und statt +6 Grad auf -6 Grad gedreht. Mehr macht mein Rücken nun mit Ende 50 nicht wirklich mehr mit...

Und das Element zeigt, dass es auch anders geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 416627 (26. Oktober 2018)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Bin jedenfalls mit dem "alten" Vertex besser klar gekommen.
> 
> Robert



... ist / war bei mir genauso. Ich fahre auch das alte & das neue Vertex und sitze auf Langstrecken lieber auf dem 2017er. Beim aktuellen Modell habe ich auch den Sattel und den Vorbau tauschen müssen. Schon krass was so ein paar cm ausmachen ...


----------



## Catsoft (27. Oktober 2018)

Curri17 schrieb:


> ... ist / war bei mir genauso. Ich fahre auch das alte & das neue Vertex und sitze auf Langstrecken lieber auf dem 2017er. Beim aktuellen Modell habe ich auch den Sattel und den Vorbau tauschen müssen. Schon krass was so ein paar cm ausmachen ...



Irgendwie gegen den Trend. Selbst mein 97ziger ist "bequemer". Das war damals einer der Entscheiungsfaktoren. Bei Grand Raid ein echter Vorteil.


----------



## Catsoft (27. Oktober 2018)

So, habe die Gabel offen gehabt. Es ist wirklich nur ein Spacer drin. Ohne gefällt mir die Gabel schon besser. Ich habe auch das Cockpit noch 2,5mm tiefer gelegt. Rad liegt jetzt gut und mein Rücken geht gerade so noch.


Robert


----------



## rocky1081 (27. Oktober 2018)

Das klingt doch top. Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn Du mit dem Vertex nicht warm geworden wärst. Manchmal liegt es im Detail.


Catsoft schrieb:


> So, habe die Gabel offen gehabt. Es ist wirklich nur ein Spacer drin. Ohne gefällt mir die Gabel schon besser. Ich habe auch das Cockpit noch 2,5mm tiefer gelegt. Rad liegt jetzt gut und mein Rücken geht gerade so noch.
> 
> 
> Robert


----------



## Catsoft (27. Oktober 2018)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Das klingt doch top. Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn Du mit dem Vertex nicht warm geworden wärst. Manchmal liegt es im Detail.



Etwas traillastiger hätte ich es mir trotzdem gewünscht....


----------



## rocky1081 (27. Oktober 2018)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Etwas traillastiger hätte ich es mir trotzdem gewünscht....


Versuche mal nen Vorbau mit 10 mm mehr und -8 grad. Zum bsp Tune. 
Habe das so gemacht aber sogar mit -17 Grad. Hat jetzt übelst Druck. Fehlt nix- aber weniger Komfort bleibt im Vergleich zum alten...


----------



## BikeAction (30. Oktober 2018)

Catsoft schrieb:


> So, habe die Gabel offen gehabt. Es ist wirklich nur ein Spacer drin. Ohne gefällt mir die Gabel schon besser. Ich habe auch das Cockpit noch 2,5mm tiefer gelegt. Rad liegt jetzt gut und mein Rücken geht gerade so noch.
> Robert



Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Gabeln für den deutschen Markt entweder mehr Spacer haben, oder es sich um einen Fehler in der Anleitung handelt.


----------



## Catsoft (30. Oktober 2018)

BikeAction schrieb:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Gabeln für den deutschen Markt entweder mehr Spacer haben, oder es sich um einen Fehler in der Anleitung handelt.



Jedenfalls wissen wir es jetzt sicher 

Ich hab erstmal Pause, der Rücken  Denke ich werde mich von dem Rad wieder trennen...


----------



## Catsoft (9. November 2018)

Moin!

Am Hinterrad vom Vertex C70 meiner Frau ist eine Speiche gerissen. Jetzt habe ich versucht den Kranz abzubekommen. Da geht gar nix. ich habe es auch bei meinem Rad versucht, ebenfalls ohne Erfolg. Da haben sie wohl im Kambodscha ein wenig zu fest angezogen oder das Fett gespart. Hat noch jemand diese Erfahrung gemacht? Und wie habt ihr´s gelöst?

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (5. Dezember 2018)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Jedenfalls wissen wir es jetzt sicher
> 
> Ich hab erstmal Pause, der Rücken  Denke ich werde mich von dem Rad wieder trennen...



Ich sitze wieder auf dem Rad und habe die Zwangspause dazu genutzt mir eine Fox 34 mit 110mm zu besorgen und  einzubauen. Jetzt taugt mir das Rad besser. Fährt sich näher am Element, so wie ich das schon im Serientrimm erwartet hätte. Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum Rocky als Kanadier nicht gleich die 34 SC verbaut haben anstatt der windigen 32sc.

Robert


----------



## FirstGeneration (6. Dezember 2018)

Das Vertex ist/soll ein Racebike -sein-. Was soll da eine 34er? Wenn ich AM oder Touren fahren will, würde ich mir kein Vertex kaufen.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (6. Dezember 2018)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Wenn ich AM oder Touren fahren will, würde ich mir kein Vertex kaufen.



... kommt drauf an welches Vertex - das "alte" (also bis MJ 2017) eignet sich mMn schon prima für "Touren", da sitzt man schön entspannt drauf. Aber ich sehe es genau wie du, das neue ist ne Rennsemmel, da passt ne 100mm Gabel schon ganz gut ...


----------



## rocky1081 (9. Dezember 2018)

Langzeitprojekt wird demnächst fertig gestellt. Rahmen und alle Parts haben o,o km und sind neu und werden erstmals verbaut. Schaltung wird XTR M950-natürlich neu....


----------



## racingforlife (10. Januar 2019)

BikeAction schrieb:


> Das 2018er Vertex ist für Gabeln mit einem Offset von 51mm ausgelegt.
> Im Modelljahr 2019 bleibt der Rahmen natürlich unverändert.



Hallo,

gibt es Hoffnung auf ein neues 2020er Vertex?


----------



## BikeAction (10. Januar 2019)

Hallo @racingforlife, 
Die Anbauteile passen wir selbstverständlich den Neuerungen des Markts an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (10. Januar 2019)

Schade, hatte gehofft das RM seiner Historie gerecht wird und wieder ein Wettkampforientiertes Vertex/Element anbietet


----------



## BikeAction (10. Januar 2019)

Mit einem Element 90 XCO (http://www.bikes.com/de/bikes/element/2019) oder einem Vertex Carbon 90 ist man für Wettkämpfe perfekt aufgestellt. Und falls dir etwas an der Ausstattung nicht gefällt gibt es sowohl von Vertex als auch von Element Framesets für den Selbstaufbau.


----------



## FirstGeneration (10. Januar 2019)

RM-Historie und Wettkampf?? Verwechselst Du hier die Marke?
RM war schon immer "eher traillastig" und "relaxt" unterwegs, als racemäßig. Insofern war es schon echt erstaunlich, daß sich RM diesbezüglich dem Race-Markt angepasst und dem Element und dem Vertex einen längeren Reach und kürzere Kettenstreben verpasst hat.
Du darfst nicht vergessen, daß der Hauptmarkt für Rocky Nordamerika ist und dort viele eher relaxt Bike fahren, wenn auch auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (10. Januar 2019)

BikeAction schrieb:


> Mit einem Element 90 XCO (http://www.bikes.com/de/bikes/element/2019) oder einem Vertex Carbon 90 ist man für Wettkämpfe perfekt aufgestellt. Und falls dir etwas an der Ausstattung nicht gefällt gibt es sowohl von Vertex als auch von Element Framesets für den Selbstaufbau.


Wird es denn in 2019 wieder ein Vertex in der Alu Version geben? Auf der Website von RM ist nichts zu sehen außer den Karbonmodellen.


----------



## racingforlife (10. Januar 2019)

Sorry, für mich heißt Historie die wilden 90iger und bis zum Ende von Maxxis-RM (Ende 2011) war man im World Cup vertreten, mit entsprechenden Material.

Die nachfolgenden Modelle (Vertex&Element) taugen zwar auch für den XC Wettkampf, was seit Jahren vom Marathon Team von bikeaction bewiesen wird, aber nachvdem Carbonrahmen gefertigt/zugekauft werden, gehört RM definitiv nicht zu den Marktführern.

Und bezüglich Wettkampf möchte ich nochmal auf Hestler, Kabush, Bresser, Sydor, die Stiefels oder Priemont verweisen.

Ich bin selbst RM-Fanboy, seit 95 speziell vom Vertex.


----------



## na!To (10. Januar 2019)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> RM-Historie und Wettkampf?? Verwechselst Du hier die Marke?
> RM war schon immer "eher traillastig" und "relaxt" unterwegs, als racemäßig. Insofern war es schon echt erstaunlich, daß sich RM diesbezüglich dem Race-Markt angepasst und dem Element und dem Vertex einen längeren Reach und kürzere Kettenstreben verpasst hat.
> Du darfst nicht vergessen, daß der Hauptmarkt für Rocky Nordamerika ist und dort viele eher relaxt Bike fahren, wenn auch auf hohem Niveau.


Du bist unter 30 Jahre alt, oder? 

Und grade das neue/aktuelle Vertex ist sehr "Race"-lastig.


----------



## FirstGeneration (11. Januar 2019)

Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben.
Nämlich, dass Rocky früher auch beim Vertex/Element eine traillastige Geo verbaut hat und sich dieses seit 2016 (glaube ich) glücklicherweise in Richtung "Race" geändert hat.  
(beim lesen meines Nickname's kommst Du sicherlich auch von selbst darauf, wie alt ich in etwas sein könnte ;-) )


----------



## racingforlife (11. Januar 2019)

na!To schrieb:


> Du bist unter 30 Jahre alt, oder?
> 
> Und grade das neue/aktuelle Vertex ist sehr "Race"-lastig.




So alt bin ich jetzt auch nicht;-)

Das Vertex ist schon ein kleines pummelchen. Da können noch 150 Gramm runter vom Rahmen.

Was man bisher gelesen hat, sind Vertex & Element eher Trailbikes als racer


----------



## FirstGeneration (11. Januar 2019)

Der Post bezog sich wohl auf mich.
M.E. kann der Rahmen so bleiben, wie er ist. Nämlich sausteif! Was nutzt ein leichter Rahmen, der weich ist ....siehe Canyon.
Mind. seit 2015/2016 sind Vertex und Element nach m.M. reine Racebikes und stehen dem Rest in nichts nach.
Aber alles meine Meinung.


----------



## Catsoft (11. Januar 2019)

Also ich würde auch sagen, dass zumindest das neue Vertex raceiger ist, als es ein Vertex jemals wahr. Und ich bin seit 1997 alle Modelle gefahren. Das 97 hängt mittlerweile an der Wand und hat mich damals auf über 100 Rennen begleitet (StevensCup, BuLi, Marathons bis zu GrandRaid) und das war nicht umsonst damals so beliebt, weil eben langstreckentauglicher als die meisten anderen Racer. Das 2018/19 Vertex ist da im Serientrimm eine ander Nummer.

 Just my 2 cents....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky1081 (11. Januar 2019)

Ich würde sagen es ist alles eine Frage der Gewohnheit. Unbestritten, das neue Vertex ist Race optimiert. Das alte etwas komfortabler....
Ich fahre auch seit 97 Vertex... gut waren sie alle...


----------



## racingforlife (22. Januar 2019)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Der Post bezog sich wohl auf mich.
> M.E. kann der Rahmen so bleiben, wie er ist. Nämlich sausteif! Was nutzt ein leichter Rahmen, der weich ist ....siehe Canyon.
> Mind. seit 2015/2016 sind Vertex und Element nach m.M. reine Racebikes und stehen dem Rest in nichts nach.
> Aber alles meine Meinung.



Der Post bezog sich eigentlich nicht auf Dich oder dein Rad, also nicht so persönlich nehmen.

Geometrien entwickeln sich auch weiter.

Da ich kein Rad für SnowRaces wie in Nordamerika brauche, erfüllt das Vertex für mich nicht die Anforderungen an ein XC Racebike ...

Aber vielleicht wird es trotzdem wieder ein RM ;-)


----------



## Deleted 416627 (22. Januar 2019)

... schöner Rahmen (also im Anhang) ... - der Rest - naja ... 

Was sind das denn für Reifen (also die Größe - / Marke und Model ist mir schon klar)? - Die sehen so klein und dick aus, - oder wirkt das nur so auf dem Bild?


----------



## racingforlife (22. Januar 2019)

650b+ braucht man vielleicht bei SnowBike rennen als Alternative zum Fatbike


----------



## Deleted 416627 (22. Januar 2019)

racingforlife schrieb:


> 650b+ braucht man vielleicht bei SnowBike rennen als Alternative zum Fatbike



... aha, - ich dachte es mir schon, danke ...  

Mir sind meine 2.3er "Winterreifen" schon zu breit, aber das ist ja immer "relativ" ...


----------



## racingforlife (23. Januar 2019)

Das obige Rad ist aber nicht meins! Wollte damit nur deutlich machen, warum das Vertex kein Xc Racer für mich ist, wobei es auf 29“ gut dasteht


----------



## Deleted 416627 (23. Januar 2019)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Das obige Rad ist aber nicht meins! Wollte damit nur deutlich machen, warum das Vertex kein Xc Racer für mich ist, wobei es auf 29“ gut dasteht



... das ist dann aber ein ziemlich "dürftiger" Vergleich. Man kann auch auf ein 7 Kilo Epic/ Scale oder sonst ne RennMöhre dicke Reifen und schwere Anbauteile basteln, eine hohe Vorbau/ Lenkerkombination schrauben, etc. - so ist es für MICH auch kein "Xc Racer" mehr ...  

Fakt ist, das der neue VertexRahmen deutlich rennorientierter ist und das Maloja RacingTeam mit dem Teil ja auch Rennen fährt - über das Gewicht wurde schon viel diskutiert und wem knappe 1.150g incl. Sattelstützenklemme in Größe M zu viel sind, der soll sich halt was leichteres kaufen und ist dann unter Garantie viiiiiiiieeeeeel schneller & Xc-raciger unterwegs. 

Mein 2019er Vertex wiegt zur Zeit 8,4 Kilo, wenn ich es demnächst von KellerCustoms wieder bekomme ist es noch mal leichter (gut, dann ändert sich aber der Einsatzzweck, da ne Starrgabel rein kommt). Komischerweise bin ich immer schneller auf'n Berg als n guter Kollege, welcher ein 8 Kilo Epic fährt ~ vielleicht liegt das ja aber auch daran, das mein Kollege locker 10 Kilo mehr als ich wiegt & dafür in der Beinpresse 80kg weniger drückt ...?? 

Was ich damit sagen will: das Gewichtsgelaber bei 200 Gramm an nem Rahmen ist völlig dämlich und überzogen - n Lakata, Fumic oder wie die alle heißen zieht wahrscheinlich auch mit nem 3 Gang DamenRad an nem Amateur vorbei. Und der neue Vertex-Rahmen ist ein "Race-Rahmen", denn dafür wurde er gebaut, und deshalb wurde auch die Geometrie race-lastiger (auch wenn 650b plus Reifen rein passen).

Wenn andere Hersteller natürlich noch viiiiiiiiiiiiel "raciger" bauen, na dann ist das doch super - wäre ja schlimm wenn alles gleich ist. 

Best wishes ...


----------



## racingforlife (23. Januar 2019)

Nicht immer gleich durchdrehen, wenn jemand etwas gegen seine „Marke“ sagt, bin ja selbst Fan-Boy, habe nur andere Erwartungen an mein Material.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (23. Januar 2019)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Nicht immer gleich durchdrehen, wenn jemand etwas gegen seine „Marke“ sagt, bin ja selbst Fan-Boy, habe nur andere Erwartungen an mein Material.





... wenn jemand „durchdreht“ sieht das mMn anders aus, bzw. liest sich anders.

Andere Erwartungen: ... was würde denn, deiner Meinung nach, den neuen Vertex-Rahmen „Xc-raciger“ machen? Die Geometrie wurde doch bereits mehr an andere RennMöhren angepasst ... ~ also stört das Gewicht - oder? Dieses erkauft man sich aber eben mit ner zB schlechteren (Tretlager)Steifigkeit - oder mit ner „besch...“ Lackierung. Das Vertex hat 3 Schichten Lack plus Klarlack - ... schrubbst du die Schichten mit‘m Teppichmesser ab (wie der Typ mit seinem Scale neulich in der BIKE) bist‘e auch bei 900 Gramm.

Willstes noch Xc-raciger kann man auch das Element nehmen - grad bei den heutigen CrossCountryStrecken. Ich bin damals in meiner Jugend noch XC-Rennen problemlos mit ner Starrgabel gefahren, weils da noch gar keine Federung gab. Bei manchen heutigen Strecken würd ich mich ja net mal mit nem Maiden runter trauen ...  ~

... ist halt einfach ne verrückte Zeit - LEBEN im Überfluss & trotzdem haben wir alle immer was zum Meckern - wie sagte meine Frau vor kurzem erst zu mir: „... welcher Mensch braucht schon 5 Fahrräder, 4 reichen doch auch“

... ick glob die spinnt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (30. Januar 2019)

Bin leider in einigen Punkten nicht deiner Meinung, wie z.B. Lack oder die Ausrichtung des neuen Elements aber lassen wir das.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand bezüglich Rahmengröße des aktuellen Vertex geben. Ich bin 177,5 cm klein, Schrittlänge 83 bei relativ kurzen Oberschenkel. Nach der mir bekannten Definition also an der Grenze zum Langbeiner. Schwanke zwischen M und L.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (31. Januar 2019)

racingforlife schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir jemand bezüglich Rahmengröße des aktuellen Vertex geben. Ich bin 177,5 cm klein, Schrittlänge 83 bei relativ kurzen Oberschenkel. Nach der mir bekannten Definition also an der Grenze zum Langbeiner. Schwanke zwischen M und L.



... das wird dir keiner so genau sagen können & ist abhängig von Fahrstil, Vorlieben (willst du aufrecht oder gestreckt sitzen), Anbauteilen, ... 

Bei den Körpermaßen passt M & L ~ willst'es verspielter, trailorientierter dann den kleineren Rahmen mit größerer Sattelüberhöhung/ bzw. längerer Stütze und eventuell längerem Vorbau. Will man es eher für die Tour/ Distanz, dann Größe L ... am BESTEN/ wenn möglich beide Größen Probe fahren & dann entscheiden ...


----------



## EDA (21. Juni 2019)

Ich fahre seit Jahren Specialized Epic Fullys in CC- und Marathonrennen. Nun überlege ich mir einen Umstieg auf das Element. Demnächst werde ich es testen. Hat jemand Fahreindrücke von beiden Rädern? Kann mir jemand die Unterschiede beschreiben?
Ich würde das Rad individuell aufbauen - Ziel möglichst schnell, nicht unbedingt möglichst leicht. 9,7 kg. inkl. Pedale wäre mein Zielgewicht. Ich bin 183 bei 67 kg. Rahmengröße L wäre wohl passend. Habt ihr Beispielaufbauten für mich zu Inspiration oder Tipps?


----------



## Deleted 416627 (21. Juni 2019)

EDA schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit Jahren Specialized Epic Fullys in CC- und Marathonrennen. Nun überlege ich mir einen Umstieg auf das Element. Demnächst werde ich es testen. Hat jemand Fahreindrücke von beiden Rädern? Kann mir jemand die Unterschiede beschreiben?



... na wenn du es bald selbst testest, erlebst du ja demnächst Fahreindrücke & Unterschiede "am eigenen Leib" ... was nutzt dir ne subjektive, oder sogar objektive (von BikeMagazinen, etc.) Meinung von jemand, der vlt. völlig andere Vorlieben hat. Laut "BikeBravos" ist zB das Epic HT immer vorn dabei, hatte selber ein S-Works & würde nie mehr gegen ein Vertex tauschen ... - also mach dir selber ein Bild und hör nicht auf Zweitmeinungen ...

... ach, & übrigens bist du hier im "Vertex-Thread" - hier wird HARDTAIL gefahren ... 

Best wishes ...


----------



## Bond007 (9. Juli 2019)

Mal eine Frage an die Insider hier in MTB-News: Gibt´s evtl. schon 1. Aussichten auf das *2020er-VERTEX Carbon 50/70*, mit welchen Spec´s die Bikes kommen werden? Wann ist bei RM der Wechsel auf´s neue Modelljahr?


----------



## rocky1081 (9. Juli 2019)

Das frage ich mich ebenfalls. Es dürfte aber nicht mehr lange dauern und dann wissen wir Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (10. Juli 2019)

Ich bin auch schon auf der Suche;-)


----------



## Bond007 (11. Juli 2019)

Hab vorgestern bei RM direkt angerufen und gestern bei "meinem"  nachgefragt: Die neuen RM-Modelle insgesamt werden irgendwann im Spätsommer gelaunched, das VERTEX wird frühestens im Winter, vielleicht auch erst Anfang ´20 erhältlich sein. Ausstattungs- und preismäßig ist natürlich aktuell noch nichts bekannt.


----------



## racingforlife (11. Juli 2019)

Eigentlich dürfte es am Rahmen keine großen Veränderungen geben  oder kommt im Olympiajahr was neues?

Bei mtbr wird über nur über ein neues Trailbike diskutiert.


----------



## rocky1081 (11. Juli 2019)

Letztes Jahr wurde der Rahmen überarbeitet. Die Geo wird keinesfalls neu werden. Auf das Lack Design bin ich gespannt....


----------



## Deleted 416627 (12. Juli 2019)

... im August lädt BikeAction die Händler zum Wochenendtreffen, ab da werden zumindest unsere "dealer" die NEWS für 2020 erfahren ...


----------



## racingforlife (12. Juli 2019)

Also noch etwas weiter sparen ;-)


----------



## rocky1081 (12. Juli 2019)

Preis wird wohl so bleiben-eigtl überteuert, aber wer Rocky kauft ist ja bekanntlich ein Fan


----------



## FirstGeneration (12. Juli 2019)

Überteuert ja, aber nicht so extrem überteuert, wie Spezi, CD oder Scott im höheren Mittelpreissector, finde ich.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (13. Juli 2019)

Curri17 schrieb:


> ... im August lädt BikeAction die Händler zum Wochenendtreffen, ab da werden zumindest unsere "dealer" die NEWS für 2020 erfahren ...



... hab heute noch mal nachgefragt, das DealerMeeting findet Anfang August statt und da gibt's die Neuvorstellungen für 2020 ...


----------



## racingforlife (14. Juli 2019)

Curri17 schrieb:


> ... hab heute noch mal nachgefragt, das DealerMeeting findet Anfang August statt und da gibt's die Neuvorstellungen für 2020 ...



Wird es irgendwas neues geben oder nur neue Farben (über alle Modelle)? Was meint ihr?

Das Element müsste doch 25. Modelljahr haben, da sollte bezüglich Lackierung was gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky1081 (15. Juli 2019)

Ich bin ebenfalls gespannt. Eine rot weiße Vertex Lackierung im 90er Stil wäre mal sehr interessant. Da könnte ich trotz 4 Vertex noch mal schwach werden....


----------



## Bond007 (16. Juli 2019)

Sodele, ich hab heute wohl eines der letzten 2019er-VERTEX *Carbon 70 in blau-schwarz* ordern können . Dazu noch ein soweit farblich passendes Outfit - ab Anfang August heißt´s nach über 10 Jahren Auszeit endlich wieder BIKEN gehen...


----------



## zaskareric (23. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich muss mal eine Frage zur Größe stellen. Meine Tochter ist 168cm bei einer Schrittlänge von 84cm, da wirkt der Rahmen in M extrem klein. Welche Größen fährt ihr denn bzw. würdet ihr empfehlen? Danke für eure Infos.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (23. Juli 2019)

zaskareric schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich muss mal eine Frage zur Größe stellen. Meine Tochter ist 168cm bei einer Schrittlänge von 84cm, da wirkt der Rahmen in M extrem klein. Welche Größen fährt ihr denn bzw. würdet ihr empfehlen? Danke für eure Infos.



... M passt,

Ich bin 173cm / SL 88 & fahre Größe M ... ich hatte auch schon einen Vertex-Rahmen in Größe L, ... hab ich nach 2 Wochen wieder umgetauscht ...


----------



## zaskareric (23. Juli 2019)

Curri17 schrieb:


> ... M passt,
> 
> Ich bin 173cm / SL 88 & fahre Größe M ... ich hatte auch schon einen Vertex-Rahmen in Größe L, ... hab ich nach 2 Wochen wieder umgetauscht ...


Vielen Dank. Aber aussehen tut das schon komisch oder?


----------



## Deleted 416627 (23. Juli 2019)

... wieso ~ ist doch n schickes Rad ...

Nee, so fährt man es halt - passt schon, der Rahmen wirkt halt mal klein. Man kann sich ja auch vermessen lassen - mein Radladen bietet das zB auch an - da kam bei mir auch "M" heraus. Fährt man eher Langstrecke, relativ wenig technisch hätte bei mir auch "L" gepasst. Auf dem L-Rahmen fühlte ich mich aber wie gesagt nicht wohl ... man muss es halt auch probieren & darf nicht nach dem Aussehen gehen.


----------



## rocky1081 (23. Juli 2019)

zaskareric schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Aber aussehen tut das schon komisch oder?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 888679


Das passt so. Ist die richtige Rahmengröße. S wäre zu klein und über L brauchen wir gar nicht erst reden....


----------



## zaskareric (24. Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank für eure Einschätzungen

Was wiegen denn eure Räder so? Das abgebildete Rad hat knapp über 10kg und das finde ich bei der Ausstattung ziemlich heftig.


----------



## Bond007 (24. Juli 2019)

Morgen Nachmittag ist´s soweit, kann mein VERTEX abholen, werde jedoch aufgrund der extremen Temperaturen wohl noch bis über´s WE hinaus warten. Meine Ausrüstung bekomm ich erst am Dienstag angeliefert, von daher ist´s für mich nicht so dramatisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (25. Juli 2019)

zaskareric schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Einschätzungen
> 
> Was wiegen denn eure Räder so? Das abgebildete Rad hat knapp über 10kg und das finde ich bei der Ausstattung ziemlich heftig.



Die Anbauteile sind halt nicht die leichtesten. Da sind 10 Kg in der Klasse nicht so ungewöhnlich. Das SC liegt auch in der Gewichtsklasse. Ich bin nach dem Pimpen unter 9 Kg gekommen, trotz 34SC statt 32 SC. Meine Frau ist irgendwo bei 9,7 nach Austausch von Lenker, Sattelstütze und Kurbel.... Ach ja: Nimm die schweren Schläuche raus ;-)


----------



## rocky1081 (25. Juli 2019)

Bond007 schrieb:


> Morgen Nachmittag ist´s soweit, kann mein VERTEX abholen, werde jedoch aufgrund der extremen Temperaturen wohl noch bis über´s WE hinaus warten. Meine Ausrüstung bekomm ich erst am Dienstag angeliefert, von daher ist´s für mich nicht so dramatisch.


Und ist es schon da? Fotos wären toll


----------



## Bond007 (26. Juli 2019)

Ja, Bike steht seit gestern im kühlen Keller, bei den hohen Temperaturen hab ich´s bisher bleiben lassen.
Aber ich mache Anfang der neuen Woche ein paar Impressionen für´s Forum, versprochen.


----------



## rocky1081 (1. August 2019)

Die neuen Designs sind bekannt. Ich persönlich bin etwas enttäuscht vom Design. Nicht ganz so mein Fall. Habe zum Glück das schwarz rote Vertex technisch hat sich nichts verändert.


----------



## Bond007 (2. August 2019)

Sorry, hatte berufsbedingt diese Woche und auch wg. des eher unschlüssigen Wetters keine Zeit zum biken, geschweige zum ablichten .
Am Sonntag soll´s jedoch schön werden, dann gibt´s die versprochenen Impressionen.
Nun, das schwarz-rot hat *mir persönlich* nicht sonderlich zugesagt, konnte dies beim  ansehen, da fand ich meine Farbwahl im vieles interessanter und passender!


----------



## Bond007 (4. August 2019)

Sodele, heute war´s dann endlich bei mir mit meiner 1. "Einführungsrunde" soweit...bin absichtlich nur etwas über eine Stunde gefahren, da ich ja schon ewig nicht mehr "richtig" mit´m Bike unterwegs war.
Nun, das VERTEX ist genial, fährt sich extrem gut, entspricht definitiv meinen gesetzten Erwartungen! 
Und nun die versprochenen "Real-Eindrücke":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky1081 (4. August 2019)

Bond007 schrieb:


> Sodele, heute war´s dann endlich bei mir mit meiner 1. "Einführungsrunde" soweit...bin absichtlich nur etwas über eine Stunde gefahren, da ich ja schon ewig nicht mehr "richtig" mit´m Bike unterwegs war.
> Nun, das VERTEX ist genial, fährt sich extrem gut, entspricht definitiv meinen gesetzten Erwartungen!
> Und nun die versprochenen "Real-Eindrücke":


Tolles Bike. Da gibts nichts zu meckern. Kenne es ja selbst. Fährt sich top.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (5. August 2019)

zaskareric schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Einschätzungen
> 
> Was wiegen denn eure Räder so? Das abgebildete Rad hat knapp über 10kg und das finde ich bei der Ausstattung ziemlich heftig.



... wenn du auf radikalen Leichtbau setzt, ist das Vertex auch eine "schwere" Basis, da der Rahmen ja schon gut 300g mehr wiegt als ein Epic, Stoll, Scale, etc. ... - trotzdem kannst du das Teil ordentlich pimpen ... mein 2016er CarbonAlltagsTrainingsVertex wiegt fahrbereit mit 32er Fox SC knappe 9 Kilo. 

Mein 2019er Vertex (also der gleiche Rahmen, wie ihn deine Tochter fährt) wiegt mit Starrgabel 7,1 Kilo (ginge aber auch noch leichter) ...


----------



## zaskareric (7. August 2019)

Curri17 schrieb:


> ... wenn du auf radikalen Leichtbau setzt, ist das Vertex auch eine "schwere" Basis, da der Rahmen ja schon gut 300g mehr wiegt als ein Epic, Stoll, Scale, etc. ... - trotzdem kannst du das Teil ordentlich pimpen ... mein 2016er CarbonAlltagsTrainingsVertex wiegt fahrbereit mit 32er Fox SC knappe 9 Kilo.
> 
> Mein 2019er Vertex (also der gleiche Rahmen, wie ihn deine Tochter fährt) wiegt mit Starrgabel 7,1 Kilo (ginge aber auch noch leichter) ...


Ich habe mit Vorbau, Lenker und Griffen angefangen, damit das Rad dem Mädel passt. Da waren die ersten 100gr. weg und das Rad unter 10kg.

Dann habe ich den Laufradsatz und die Bereifung getauscht und auf Tubeless umgestellt. Gewicht ist jetzt bei 9,24kg und das Grinsen im Gesicht meiner Tochter unbezahlbar.


----------



## zaskareric (7. August 2019)

Was nehmen denn die Profis hier als Kettenstrebenschutz? Transparente Folie? Man kann ja kaum die schöne Lackierung zudecken. Gibts vielleicht einen Tipp?


----------



## Catsoft (8. August 2019)

Ich nutze den hier http://www.lackprotect.de/pu_120mm.html


----------



## BikeAction (12. August 2019)

Vielleicht hat es hier noch nicht jeder gesehen, aber die neue Farbe möchten wir euch nicht vorenthalten:





Mehr Infos: https://www.bikes.com/de/bikes/vertex/2020?tid=71


----------



## rocky1081 (12. August 2019)

BikeAction schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat es hier noch nicht jeder gesehen, aber die neue Farbe möchten wir euch nicht vorenthalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Catsoft (12. August 2019)

Die Grundfarben hatte doch das 2019ner auch schon. Nur der Schriftzug bei meinem ist rot. Langweilig  rot/weiss wäre ein Grund den Rahmen zu tauschen.....!



BikeAction schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat es hier noch nicht jeder gesehen, aber die neue Farbe möchten wir euch nicht vorenthalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rocky1081 (12. August 2019)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Die Grundfarben hatte doch das 2019ner auch schon. Nur der Schriftzug bei meinem ist rot. Langweilig  rot/weiss wäre ein Grund den Rahmen zu tauschen.....!


Ist jetzt zwar kein Vertex-aber ein Rocky. Made by Quick Design. Das Design auf das Vertex übertragen-stabiler Klarlack und es wäre ein Traum. 
Für mein Verständnis✌️


----------



## Lefty88 (15. August 2019)

Was würdet ihr empfehlen, bei 178cm Größe und 87cm Schrittlänge und dem aktuellen Vertex Rahmen ("M" oder "L")??

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, fällt der Vertex Rahmen doch sehr klein aus im Vgl. zu anderen Herstellern (Größenangaben bei "M", "L" etc.)?

Lt. RM Konfigurator wäre ich mit 178cm noch bei einem "M" Rahmen bis 180cm....

Bin bisher bei verschiedenen Herstellern immer "M" oder "L" gefahren...

Was fahrt ihr so bei welcher Größe und SL?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.D.4479 (15. August 2019)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr empfehlen, bei 178cm Größe und 87cm Schrittlänge und dem aktuellen Vertex Rahmen ("M" oder "L")??
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, fällt der Vertex Rahmen doch sehr klein aus im Vgl. zu anderen Herstellern (Größenangaben bei "M", "L" etc.)?
> 
> ...


Alles unter L wäre zu klein. Die Größe M würde ich bis max. 175cm und einer SL von 82cm verkaufen.
Ich fahre eine M bei 172cm und 81cm SL. Da passt das noch gut.

M.f.G. Jens


----------



## Lefty88 (15. August 2019)

Hi Jens,

alles klar und danke, dann wird es ein "L".

Grüße

Tim


----------



## Iron-Mike (21. August 2019)

Hallo,

ich will mir für die nächste Saison ein neues Hardtail zulegen und da hat es mir das Rocky Mountain Vertex 70 sehr angetan.
Sieht einfach gut aus und hat die Ausstattung, die ich will.

Leider ist das Händlernetz bei mir sehr dünn, müsste weit über eine Stunde bis zum nächsten Händler fahren.

Ich möchte allerdings bei meinem Bike auf einen guten Händlersupport nicht verzichten.

Hat vielleicht einer von euch einen Rat bezüglich eines Hänlders mit dem er schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat und an den ich mich wenden könnte?

Danke schon einmal im Vorraus.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (21. August 2019)

Iron-Mike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will mir für die nächste Saison ein neues Hardtail zulegen und da hat es mir das Rocky Mountain Vertex 70 sehr angetan...



Gude,

was nutzt dir unsere Erfahrung von nem Händler, der meilenweit von dir entfernt ist? Wenn du aus Wennigsen kommst, ist der Radstand in Bielefeld dein nächster Anlaufpunkt. Fahr da hin, schau dir den Laden an & mach dir dein eigenes Bild. Jeder Fahrradhändler will was verkaufen, sollte nen Mechaniker im Team haben und die meisten sind halbwegs nett.

Selber empfehlen kann ich meinen "homestore" - AllMountains Wiesbaden, sowie Tobsens Bikestore, Bikeshop Heitersheim (bring genug Geld mit ...), Sport Matz in Heusweiler, im DYNAMO in Dresden und Mr. Bike in Pforzheim.

In all den Läden war ich selber schon und hab überall was "bekommen" ... - alle Inhaber waren äuuuuuuußerst nett und "hilfsbereit" ... über AllMountains werd ich nie was kommen lassen, hier bin ich seit 15 Jahren mehrmals pro Woche "StammGast", Tobsens World ist Kult & Wolfis Bikeshop in Heitersheim bei Freiburg ... das ist einfach der Knaller, das sollte man gesehen haben ...

Aber wie gesagt, - fahr nach Bielefeld, guck dir den Laden an, nehm das Rad in die Hand und fahr es Probe ... - so würde ich es machen.

Best wishes ...


----------



## racingforlife (7. September 2019)

BikeAction schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat es hier noch nicht jeder gesehen, aber die neue Farbe möchten wir euch nicht vorenthalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe so gehofft, das mein neues Rad ein Vertex wird aber das gezeigt sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu


----------



## Nofaith (9. September 2019)

Gibt's schon 2020er Preise für die einzelnen Modelle bzw. frame only?


----------



## J.D.4479 (9. September 2019)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Gibt's schon 2020er Preise für die einzelnen Modelle bzw. frame only?



Vertex C50 = 2800,00€
Vertex C70 = 3100,00€
Vertex C90 = 4800,00€
Frameset = 2400,00€

M.f.G. Jens


----------



## Nofaith (10. September 2019)

Hallo Jens,

vielen Dank für die Info. Eigentlich unverständlich das die preisliche Differenz wieder so hoch ist zu den Shops in Alberta/Canada.


----------



## Surferdeluxe (10. September 2019)

Hallo Vertexgemeinschaft,

bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike und fahre das Instinct C50 in L aktuell zur Probe, Modell 2018.
Tendiere aber zum Vertex, welches nicht für eine Probefahrt zur Verfügung steht. Das letzte 2018er hat er paar Tage zuvor verkauft.
Das Vertex 70, 2018er Modell wäre mein Favorit.

Ich bin 186cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 90cm. Wäre hier auch ein L empfehlenswert? Da ich aktuell ein Principia Mac, Hardtail, fahre bin ich mir der etwas sportlicheren Sitzposition zum Instinct bewusst.

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron-Mike (11. September 2019)

Weiss jemand von euch, ob Rocky Mountain für das Vertex spezifische Schutzabdeckungen für die Kettenstrebe und das Unterrohr anbietet? 
Ist ja sonst alles den Steinschlägen etc hilflos ausgeliefert.


----------



## luigiskalar (17. September 2019)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr empfehlen, bei 178cm Größe und 87cm Schrittlänge und dem aktuellen Vertex Rahmen ("M" oder "L")??
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, fällt der Vertex Rahmen doch sehr klein aus im Vgl. zu anderen Herstellern (Größenangaben bei "M", "L" etc.)?
> 
> ...


 

Und ist es ein L geworden?


----------



## luigiskalar (17. September 2019)

Hallo,

Ich will mir auch ein Vertex zulegen und schwanke zwischen L und M.

Bin 178 und meine Schrittweite ist 84.
Welchen Rahmen würdet ihr empfehlen?


Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Lefty88 (24. September 2019)

Noch nicht, ich suche noch einen online Händler der ein 2019er Vertex 90 in "L" auf Lager hat. Bei alltricks ist es für 3.500,-€ neu verfügbar, allerdings sitzen diese wiederum in Frankreich.

Wer was weiß oder hier im Forum, gerne Mail an mich.

VG


----------



## Lefty88 (1. Oktober 2019)

So, gekauft....

Aufbau - custom made folgt 

Weiß einer wie lange der Vorbau am Vertex 90 in RH "L" original ist??

Grüße und danke,

Tim


----------



## rocky65 (3. Dezember 2019)

Hallo liebe Rocky Gemeinde!!

Kennt Jemand eine Lösung am aktuellen Vertex Rahmen hinten eine 160er Disc zu montieren?

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (13. Dezember 2019)

rocky65 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Rocky Gemeinde!!
> 
> Kennt Jemand eine Lösung am aktuellen Vertex Rahmen hinten eine 160er Disc zu montieren?
> 
> Gruß Christian


Geht nicht.
Abgesehen davon: warum?


----------



## Lefty88 (16. Dezember 2019)

Und das geht nicht, weil?? Kann der aktuelle Vertex nur die Kombi 180/180?


----------



## rocky1081 (16. Dezember 2019)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Und das geht nicht, weil?? Kann der aktuelle Vertex nur die Kombi 180/180?


Ja so ist es. Die kleinste Größe ist 180mm. Aber damit hast Du ja nur Vorteile.


----------



## Lefty88 (16. Dezember 2019)

Hm finde ich schade, denn die Kombi 180/160 ist im CC Bereich durchaus gängig und ausreichend. Hilft ja nichts...


----------



## rocky65 (27. Dezember 2019)

Das sehe ich auch so für meine Fahrweise ist 180/160 völlig ausreichend.
Da hätte ich noch etwas Gewicht an meinem Vertex sparen können.
Ich bin erst bei 8,7 KG und möchte das die Waage bei 8,5 Kg stehen bleibt!!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. Dezember 2019)

Eigentlich sollte es erst 2020 an den Start gehen aber das Wetter war nun doch gut genug. Und ja ich bin ein SID Fan


----------



## metalbks (3. Januar 2020)

Was fährst Du da für eine Sattelstütze ?

Sehr schönes Bike.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. Januar 2020)

Danke.
Kind Shox Lev Integra


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Januar 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es erst 2020 an den Start gehen aber das Wetter war nun doch gut genug. Und ja ich bin ein SID Fan
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 957860
> 
> ...



Die Flaschen gehen ja gar nicht


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. Januar 2020)

Ich hatte Dir doch verboten Dich außerhalb des lokalen Schätts hier rumzuzanGen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (5. Januar 2020)

Moin!

Wer noch einen leichten hinteren Spanner für sein "altes" Vertex sucht: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1215177-frm-steckachse-12x142-e-thru

Robert


----------



## Lefty88 (6. März 2020)

Noch mehr Vertex Fahrer hier??? Ansonsten ziemlich leer im Vgl. zu anderen Bikes hier (F-Si etc.)


----------



## FirstGeneration (6. März 2020)

Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Rocky funzt halt ohne Probleme.... Da muss man nicht endlos debattieren  und rumlabern.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (6. März 2020)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Rocky funzt halt ohne Probleme.... Da muss man nicht endlos debattieren  und rumlabern.



... genau so sieht's aus ...


----------



## Lefty88 (8. März 2020)

Weiß ich... ?






ps: Kann mir jemand die genauen Maße der Steckachse (Boost) am Vertex sagen? Thx


----------



## Deleted 18539 (8. März 2020)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Noch mehr Vertex Fahrer hier??? Ansonsten ziemlich leer im Vgl. zu anderen Bikes hier (F-Si etc.)


----------



## rocky1081 (8. März 2020)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Weiß ich... ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 991594
> 
> ps: Kann mir jemand die genauen Maße der Steckachse (Boost) am Vertex sagen? Thx


Dein bike wurde richtig nice


----------



## na!To (10. März 2020)

Dann


Lefty88 schrieb:


> Noch mehr Vertex Fahrer hier??? Ansonsten ziemlich leer im Vgl. zu anderen Bikes hier (F-Si etc.)


Na gut, dann poste ich es hier auch noch.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. März 2020)

Schick, nur die orange Gabel ist nicht meins. Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky1081 (11. März 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Schick, nur die orange Gabel ist nicht meins. Aber jeder wie er mag.


Das Vertex ist top. Bei der Gabel ist das Geschmacksache. Die könnte man custom lackieren. 
Keller Custom ist hier der perfekte Ansprechpartner. Macht alles und das perfekt.


----------



## august11 (15. März 2020)




----------



## Eehtee (16. April 2020)

Ich fahre dieses mindestens 20 Jahre alte Vertex t.o. Ich möchte nun die eingebaute Gabel ersetzen.
Dafür suche ich eine gelb oder gelb-schwarz lackierte Rock Shox Judy SL. Besteht eine realistische Chance, eine solche noch zu finden?


----------



## AxelF1977 (16. April 2020)

Eehtee schrieb:


> Ich fahre dieses mindestens 20 Jahre alte Vertex t.o. Ich möchte nun die eingebaute Gabel ersetzen.
> Dafür suche ich eine gelb oder gelb-schwarz lackierte Rock Shox Judy SL. Besteht eine realistische Chance, eine solche noch zu finden?Anhang anzeigen 1019871



Schön,noch ein Vertex t.o.  Ich liebe meins.

Ja, die JUDY SL gelb/schwarz gibt es, so selten ist die nicht. Am besten im Classic Forum im Basar eine Scuanfrage einstellen. Dann wird sich auch was finden, und nicht zu den Mondpreisen wie bei EBAY






						Classic Bikes Basar
					

Hier darfst du verkaufen, tauschen und suchen was das Zeug hält. Nur Classic Bikes und Parts!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Viel Erfolg


----------



## Eehtee (16. April 2020)

Danke!


----------



## thimsche (24. April 2020)

Servus Zusammen,

nach sehr sehr langer Abstinenz (Zeit: MAG21 ) befinde ich mich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike.
Natürlich schaut man nach dem was man kennt, und RM Fan war ich damals schon.

Wie es der Teufel so will, habe ich nächste Woche die Möglichkeit das 2019 50 bzw 70 in M Probe zufahren.

Sollte M passen und die Fahrt meine Erwartung erfüllen, stellt sich mir die Frage ob 50 oder 70.

Größe: 171cm
Gewicht: 71kg
AL: 57cm
Innenbeinlänge: 77cm

Beide sind günstiger zu bekommen.

Der preisliche Unterschied liegt bei 400 Euro.
Gibt es ein gravierend hohen Unterschied, wo man sagt definitiv das 70er? (Komponenten sind ja tauschbar  )

Über etwas Feedback dazu, freue ich mich 

vg
Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (24. April 2020)

Hallo Tim, hier auch der Tim. Einen Unterschied gibt es was den Rahmen angeht nicht, sind beides dieselben Carbon Rahmen (technisch). 

Ich würde so oder so alles auseinander bauen und in Einzelteile individuell aufbauen.

Standard ist das 50er ebenso wie das 70er nun keine technische "Übermacht" (Komponenten).

Grüße


----------



## thimsche (24. April 2020)

Hallo Tim,

vielen Dank. 

Habe bereits verfolgt, was Du so treibst 

Neben den Beiden schaue ich ebenfalls nach anderen in der Preisklasse (ausgehend vom reduzierten Preis). 
So wie ich das allerdings sehe, spielt sich das alles recht "ähnlich" ab.

vg
Tim


----------



## Lefty88 (24. April 2020)

Ich kann dir versichern, dass du mit einem "Vertex" Rahmen nie etwas falsch machst...
Ein Rocky ist einfach vom Fahrverhalten her etwas sehr feines 

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 416627 (24. April 2020)

thimsche schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> nach sehr sehr langer Abstinenz (Zeit: MAG21 ) befinde ich mich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike.
> Natürlich schaut man nach dem was man kennt, und RM Fan war ich damals schon.
> ...



Gude,

... wenn du eh dran rumbasteln magst (oder auch nicht, denn das fährt auch so), dann reicht das 50er aus - Größe M passt dir auf jeden Fall ...

Ich hab es genauso gemacht, dass 50er Vertex in schwarz/ rot günstig gekauft & aufgewertet:

Tune King/ Starkes Stück/ Geiles Teil, 32er Fox, XX1/ XO1 Eagle ... - steht ganz gut da - fahrfertig mit Pedale, Bierdosenhalter und "Bimmel" = 9 Kilo ...

Du darfst halt aber nicht vergessen, dass du bei anderen Marken durchaus mehr für dein Geld bekommst ...

Best wishes ...


----------



## thimsche (25. April 2020)

Curri17 schrieb:


> Gude,
> 
> ... wenn du eh dran rumbasteln magst (oder auch nicht, denn das fährt auch so), dann reicht das 50er aus - Größe M passt dir auf jeden Fall ...
> 
> ...



Guden und Danke,

das ist genau die Frage die sich mir gerade stellt.
Das 50er ist für 300 (ggf ist noch was drin ?) wenigerer zu bekommen, mit dem Basteln werde ich sicherlich wieder anfangen.
Alles was ich mir angeschaut habe beläuft sich um den original Preis. Hinzukommt das meine eigentliche Grenze bei 2500 Euro ist.

Würde mich über ein Bsp. für durchaus mehr bei anderen Marken freuen.

vg und thx
Tim


----------



## Deleted 416627 (25. April 2020)

... naja, bei Radon/ Canyon ... also den „Versendern“ bekommst du für 2.500€ schon noch mal was anderes, bzw. mehr für‘s Geld - kommt halt immer drauf an, ob man auf eine bestimmte Marke fixiert ist.

Das Canyon Exceed CF6.0 oder 7.0 ist im Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis schon ne Ansage - räumt regelmäßig Testsiege ab & fährt sich super (bin‘s selber gefahren) ... - aber es ist halt n Canyon ...

Der Markt ist so groß, da findet man immer was ...


----------



## thimsche (25. April 2020)

Na sicherlich 

Habe noch ein Orbea Alma M25 , Lector 6.9 LC und ein Epic HT Comp auf der Liste.

Ich dank Dir auf jedenfall ?


----------



## thimsche (28. April 2020)

Ich habe zugeschlagen. 

Meine Erwartungen wurden übertroffen und es fährt sich mega mäßig fährt.
Da preislich zur eigentlichen Reduzierung noch etwas ging, habe ich das 70er genommen ?


----------



## ilovemyrocky (29. April 2020)

Ich habe mir mal was modernes gegönnt. Mein erstes nicht-26er Bike.


----------



## thimsche (30. April 2020)

ilovemyrocky schrieb:


> Mein erstes nicht-26er Bike.



Kenn ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilovemyrocky (30. April 2020)

thimsche schrieb:


> Kenn ich



Hat eigentlich gar nicht weh getan.   2 meiner alten Rockys dürfen ja noch bleiben.


----------



## thimsche (15. Mai 2020)

edit: 

hat sich erledigt 

--------

Guden Jungs,

da ich hier bereits gutes Feedback erhalten habe, stelle ich meine "Anfänger" Frage mal hier 

Da ich mit dem Oberkörper runter will, also in eine aggressivere Sitzposition, stellt sich mir die Frage,
ob es außer einem rein optischen Aspekt einen Nachteil gib, wenn ich die Space oberhalb vom Vorbau montiere?

Viele Grüße und Dank,
Tim


----------



## FirstGeneration (16. Mai 2020)

Nein, genau dafür sind die Spacer ja da.


----------



## Indiana_Horscht (24. Mai 2020)

von 26 Zoll Alu und 3x8 auf 29 Zoll Carbon und 1x12 >


----------



## ilovemyrocky (24. Mai 2020)

Indiana_Horscht schrieb:


> von 26 Zoll Alu und 3x8 auf 29 Zoll Carbon und 1x12 >
> 
> Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1050078


----------



## dpg (16. Juni 2020)

@indiana-Horscht: schickes Bike  - ich hab mein Vertex 70 gestern abgeholt?


----------



## Indiana_Horscht (16. Juni 2020)

Sehr gut! Wie sieht es denn aus?
Lad mal ein Foto hoch.


----------



## dpg (16. Juni 2020)




----------



## Indiana_Horscht (16. Juni 2020)

Sehr schön! Beide Bikes in schwarz. Schwarz ist ja auch bunt genug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dpg (16. Juni 2020)

Hätte gern mal was leuchtendes dazugestellt...
Bin bei der momentanen Marktlage aber überhaupt froh, dass ich noch was bekommen habe. Fast überall die gleiche Aussage: "Ausverkauft!"
Bin ja noch nicht fertig, vielleicht gibt es ein grelles Enduro 
Hoffe, dass Du zufrieden bist. Ich bin gestern erst eine kleine Runde gedreht. Ist bei mir zu früh für eine Aussage...


----------



## rocky65 (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo,


hier mal mein Vertex ??


----------



## dpg (12. Juli 2020)

So - mittlerweile ein paar Kilometer und Höhenmeter mit dem Teil zurückgelegt. Bin sehr happy mit dem Bike . Lediglich eine absenkbare Sattelstütze fehlt mir - Macht der Gewohnheit.


----------



## zett3coupe (23. Juli 2020)

Das Bike wurde gestern von mir erstanden, aus EK (Ebay-Kleinanzeige) ??? 

Modell 2018 mit 0,0 Kilometern. Wurde in 2019 aus dem Laden in die heimische Wohnung getragen. Ich musste an dem Bike etwas tun, was ich mit noch keinem Bike gemacht habe. Ich habe es entstaubt ???

Wollte schon immer ein Vertex haben. Habe auch schon viele leider nicht holen können, aber bei diesem passte es nun endlich. 

Was ein geiles Bike. 
(Pedale nur wegen Probefahrt montiert ☝️)


----------



## dpg (23. Juli 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch
Ich liebe mein Vertex. Habe mir erst ein neues Fully gekauft. Bin aber eigentlich nur mit dem Hardtail unterwegs...


----------



## zett3coupe (23. Juli 2020)

Fullies fahren wir auch ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thimsche (24. Juli 2020)

zett3coupe schrieb:


> Das Bike wurde gestern von mir erstanden, aus EK (Ebay-Kleinanzeige) ???
> 
> Modell 2018 mit 0,0 Kilometern. Wurde in 2019 aus dem Laden in die heimische Wohnung getragen. Ich musste an dem Bike etwas tun, was ich mit noch keinem Bike gemacht habe. Ich habe es entstaubt ???
> 
> ...



Willkommen im Club


----------



## FirstGeneration (24. Juli 2020)

Wann kommen eigentlich die 2021er Modelle? Bei den anderen Marken, wie Orbea, CD oder Speci sind die 2021 schon draußen....


----------



## Deleted 416627 (24. Juli 2020)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Wann kommen eigentlich die 2021er Modelle? Bei den anderen Marken, wie Orbea, CD oder Speci sind die 2021 schon draußen....



... am 10./11. August sind die "DealerDays" bei BikeAction ... da erfahren die Händler mehr. 

Angeblich soll sich beim Vertex gar nix ändern - wenn das stimmt wäre es ein schöner Schlag in die Fresse ... - 2021 sind's 40 Jahre Rocky. Da könnte man mal ordentlich was bringen. Bei anderen Kultmarken geht's ja auch, - siehe das auf 100 Stück limitierte Yeti HT für über 10.000 Ocken ... wenn sich Rocky nur für seine neue "Zusatzbatterie" feiern lässt oder ausschließlich seine LongtravelModelle in den Himmel hebt, dann wäre es für mich als "Vertex-Fan" nur noch enttäuschend ...


----------



## dpg (25. Juli 2020)

Ich würde es nicht schlimm finden, wenn sich nichts ändert. Bin zufrieden mit meinem Bike & die jährlichen Modellwechsel nerven mich persönlich nur noch...

Mein Bike - aus artgerechter Haltung


----------



## zett3coupe (26. Juli 2020)

Mal eine Frage zum Vertex 2018. Das hat im unteren Bereich des Rahmens auf der rechten Seite eine Möglichkeit einen Zug (oder was sonst) einzufädeln. Ich frage mich, welcher Zug soll dort hinein? Also optional?
Eine interne Variostütze wird durchs Sattelrohr geführt und kommt oben rechts raus. Ansteuerung für einen Umwerfer macht keinen Sinn. Sattelstütze mit externer Kabelführung könnte dort eingeführt werden, macht aber auch keinen Sinn.

Daher - was soll dort (optional) eingeführt werden?

Und das die Abdeckung bei mir für diese Öffnung fehlt, wo bekomme ich die online her (oder nur über Dealer?)?
Vielen Dank


----------



## zett3coupe (27. Juli 2020)

Mit Freunden unterwegs


----------



## thimsche (27. Juli 2020)

zett3coupe schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zum Vertex 2018. Das hat im unteren Bereich des Rahmens auf der rechten Seite eine Möglichkeit einen Zug (oder was sonst) einzufädeln. Ich frage mich, welcher Zug soll dort hinein? Also optional?
> Eine interne Variostütze wird durchs Sattelrohr geführt und kommt oben rechts raus. Ansteuerung für einen Umwerfer macht keinen Sinn. Sattelstütze mit externer Kabelführung könnte dort eingeführt werden, macht aber auch keinen Sinn.
> 
> Daher - was soll dort (optional) eingeführt werden?
> ...



Guden,

dort kann der vorderer Umwerfer verlegt werden.

Die Abdeckung ist hier dabei, wenn ich mich nicht täuche:









						Cable and Panel Kit: 2018-2021 Vertex
					

SKU: 1818015RMB   Downtube port kit for: Vertex 2018-2021




					shop.bikes.com


----------



## Catsoft (27. Juli 2020)

thimsche schrieb:


> Guden,
> 
> dort kann der vorderer Umwerfer verlegt werden.
> 
> ...



Ist für einen   Side-Swing-Umwerfer um zu präzisieren....


----------



## thimsche (27. Juli 2020)

Danke dafür @ Catsoft


----------



## zett3coupe (27. Juli 2020)

Ok, das macht Sinn - gibt ja beim Umwerfer mittlerweile auch schon gefühlt 10 verschiedene Systeme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thimsche (28. Juli 2020)

dpg schrieb:


> Mein Bike - aus artgerechter Haltung
> Anhang anzeigen 1088286



Passend dazu


----------



## zett3coupe (28. Juli 2020)

Schickes Pedal - in der passenden Farbe gefunden? Was ist das für eins?


----------



## thimsche (28. Juli 2020)

Das ist die normale Race Face Ride (gabs damals günstig dazu).
Es gibt auch noch die Chester Version mit Pins.


----------



## zett3coupe (6. August 2020)

Kleines Update an Nils (DT Swiss XR 1501 und Race Face next Carbon Lenker)


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. August 2020)

Hier in Action


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. August 2020)

Und hier machen se Pause


----------



## zett3coupe (23. August 2020)

Die machen aber viel Pause


----------



## thimsche (24. August 2020)

Gestern on Tour


----------



## dpg (24. August 2020)

Ebenfalls gestern auf Tour...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dpg (30. August 2020)

Mein (Zwischen-)Fazit zum Vertex nach 2,5 Monaten:
Ich liebe dieses Bike  
Fahre diverse andere Bikes im Vergleich. Das Vertex passt mir persönlich aber sehr gut. Fahre sehr gerne - auch grössere - Touren mit dem Teil.
Die Serienreifen finde ich allerdings im Gelände nicht so der Hit. Diese werde ich gelegentlich durch
Maxxis Forecaster ersetzen. Was mir noch fehlt ist ein Aufnahmepunkt für eine zweite Trinkflasche. Warum Rocky Mountain diese nicht vorgesehen hat ist mir ein Rätsel...

1ooKm Tour durch den Schwarzwald (hier hätte ich gern eine zweite Trinkflasche gehabt).


----------



## Indiana_Horscht (30. August 2020)

Bin auch total begeistert vom 2020er Vertex C70. 

Sind grad im Allgäu im Urlaub und hab mein Rotwild mit dabei. Macht auch Freude, die 15 Jahre Unterschied merkt man aber deutlich ;-) 

Die 2021 Vertex Modelle 70 und 50 kann man auf den ersten Blick gar nicht von den aktuellen Modellen unterscheiden - es bleibt bei der Farbgebung schwarz gold. Gut für uns  

Änderungen wohl nur am Vorbau und Griffe jetzt von Ergon, ansonsten bleibts bei der selben Konfiguration.


Das 90er Modell scheint es wohl nicht mehr zu geben!?


----------



## zett3coupe (31. August 2020)

Bei den neueren Modellen passt eine zweite Trinkflasche


----------



## dpg (31. August 2020)

Was meinst Du mit passen und neueren Modellen?
Mein Bike habe ich Mitte Juni 2020 gekauft (Modell 2020).
Es ist aber nur eine Aufnahme für eine Halterung vorgesehen...


----------



## Indiana_Horscht (31. August 2020)

Also, ich weiß nicht!? Anbei das 2021 Vertex 70C. Zu erkennen an den Ergon Griffstopfen. Hat aber auch nur die Gewindebuchsen für einen Flaschenhalter. Höchstens der abgebildete Rahmen ist in S und ab Größe M oder L hat man die Möglichkeit zwei Flaschenhalter anzubringen?


----------



## FirstGeneration (31. August 2020)

Ist fast bei allen Herstellern so, dass die S Rahmen nur einen FH haben, ab M dann zwei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dpg (31. August 2020)

Ich habe einen M-Rahmen - aber nur einen Flaschenhalter...


----------



## Indiana_Horscht (31. August 2020)

Ich habe einen L Rahmen, fahre ja auch das 2020er Vertex 70C - habe die Möglichkeit 2 Flaschenhalter anzuschrauben. Hab ich bis gerade auch nicht gewusst, dass das bei Rocky erst ab L möglich ist.


----------



## dpg (31. August 2020)

Danke, in diesem Fall muss ich im nächsten Leben grösser werden...


----------



## Indiana_Horscht (31. August 2020)

Wie groß bist du?
Fahre mit 178cm L und das passt ganz gut


----------



## dpg (31. August 2020)

Bin nur 170cm. M passt perfekt ?


----------



## thimsche (1. September 2020)

dpg schrieb:


> Ich habe einen M-Rahmen - aber nur einen Flaschenhalter...



Ich habe das 2019er Modell in M, habe zwei und hätte lieber nur einen


----------



## zett3coupe (1. September 2020)

Modell 2018 Rahmen M, 2 Flaha wie zu sehen


----------



## LupilusX (30. September 2020)

ik23 schrieb:


> So, will auch mitspielen, MEINS.




Nettes Stück, sieht aus wie ein 2003ér
Wie ist das Gewicht von dem Teil?


----------



## NRSFRANK (3. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebe Vertex Fan Gemeinde,
nun bin ich schon so lange dabei, das ich denke es wird mal Zeit euch meines kleines Schätzchen vorzustellen. Das Vertex ist seit Februar bei mir. Ich habe es direkt aus der Rocky Mountain Marathon Mannschaft gekauft und bin absolut zufrieden. Das sind wenigstens Bike`s die nicht nur schwarz mit irgendwelchen Aufklebern versehen wurden, sondern mit Liebe zum Detail lackiert. Handling, Fahreigenschaft, Steifigkeit , Einfach nur top. Nur den Sattel habe ich verändert. Der Originale sihr zwar super aus, passt aber nicht zu meinem Hintern


----------



## zett3coupe (4. Oktober 2020)

Sehr schönes Vertex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LupilusX (4. Oktober 2020)

Moin, 
habe vor kurzem ein RM Vertex Signature (Rahmen 2003) Bike erworben, allerdings zeigt sich am Oberrohr etwas Korrosion (vermute ich mal). Befindet sich unter dem Klarlack...

Abschleifen, Polieren und danach wieder an der Stelle Lackieren? 
Oder gibt es bessere/andere Vorschläge?
Danke


----------



## LupilusX (5. Oktober 2020)

Moin,
nun etwas mehr zum Neuzugang RM Vertex:
Roox Kurbeln, Sattelstütze, Vorbau u Lenker
RaceFace Innenlager u Steuerlager
Shimano XT: Schaltung, Bremsen, NabenMavic 221 Felgen, Ritchey WCS Hörnchen, Manitou Skareb SuperTune Schnellspanner
wird demnächst komplett zerlegt und gereinigt/serviciert bzw das eine oder andere Teil getauscht ;-)
cheers


----------



## Magnum_Phoenix (5. Oktober 2020)

@NRSFRANK 
Könntest du bitte mal deinen Laufradsatz wiegen? Und weißt du zufällig welche Naben+ Speichen verbaut sind?


----------



## Ritzibi (16. November 2020)

ilovemyrocky schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal was modernes gegönnt. Mein erstes nicht-26er Bike.
> Anhang anzeigen 1031033
> Anhang anzeigen 1031037


Schönes Teil.
Bin grad dabei mir eins zu suchen. 
Größe bin ich mir nicht sicher, bin 1,83 bei 84cm Schrittlänge.
Hätte jetzt zu L tendiert,  wobei das Vertex ja klein ausfallen soll.


----------



## rocky1081 (16. November 2020)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Schönes Teil.
> Bin grad dabei mir eins zu suchen.
> Größe bin ich mir nicht sicher, bin 1,83 bei 84cm Schrittlänge.
> Hätte jetzt zu L tendiert,  wobei das Vertex ja klein ausfallen soll.


 ich würd hier auch auf L gehen. Am Besten mal bei einem Händler oder Bekannten, der das Rad hat mal drauf setzen....


----------



## numinisflo (30. Dezember 2020)

NRSFRANK schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Vertex Fan Gemeinde,
> nun bin ich schon so lange dabei, das ich denke es wird mal Zeit euch meines kleines Schätzchen vorzustellen. Das Vertex ist seit Februar bei mir. Ich habe es direkt aus der Rocky Mountain Marathon Mannschaft gekauft und bin absolut zufrieden. Das sind wenigstens Bike`s die nicht nur schwarz mit irgendwelchen Aufklebern versehen wurden, sondern mit Liebe zum Detail lackiert. Handling, Fahreigenschaft, Steifigkeit , Einfach nur top. Nur den Sattel habe ich verändert. Der Originale sihr zwar super aus, passt aber nicht zu meinem HinternAnhang anzeigen 1126658
> Anhang anzeigen 1126659Anhang anzeigen 1126661Anhang anzeigen 1126663


Wirklich sehr schön das Vertex.

Ich selbst suche gerade ein „aktuelles“ in Größe L. Falls jemand eines abzugeben hat oder jemanden kennt... ich würde mich sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße


----------



## Catsoft (31. Dezember 2020)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr schön das Vertex.
> 
> Ich selbst suche gerade ein „aktuelles“ in Größe L. Falls jemand eines abzugeben hat oder jemanden kennt... ich würde mich sehr freuen.
> 
> Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße


Bei M hätte ich aushelfen können, bei L (leider) nicht.


----------



## Indiana_Horscht (6. Januar 2021)

Hallo Vertex-Freunde,

bin mit meinem 70er aus 2020 mehr als zufrieden. Macht echt Laune, das Bike! Nur die nicht vorhandene automatisch verstellbare Sattelstütze trübt das Gesamtbild ein bisschen. Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich die jetzt nachrüste. Bräuchte eine in 27,2, möglichst leicht und wenns geht in schwarz  
Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen / Empfehlungen, welche Dropper Post was taugt und komfortabel hoch- runter fährt?

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. Januar 2021)

KindShox Lev Integra,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dpg (9. Januar 2021)

Indiana_Horscht schrieb:


> Hallo Vertex-Freunde,
> 
> bin mit meinem 70er aus 2020 mehr als zufrieden. Macht echt Laune, das Bike! Nur die nicht vorhandene automatisch verstellbare Sattelstütze trübt das Gesamtbild ein bisschen. Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich die jetzt nachrüste. Bräuchte eine in 27,2, möglichst leicht und wenns geht in schwarz
> Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen / Empfehlungen, welche Dropper Post was taugt und komfortabel hoch- runter fährt?
> ...


Da hänge ich mich gerne mal dran...


----------



## rocky1081 (29. April 2021)

Hallo Vertex Fans,

ich hätte die Möglichkeit mein Vertex neu Lacken zu lassen. Natürlich von einem Profi, der nichts anderes macht. In perfekter Qualität. Was meint ihr dazu?Machen?!


Anhang anzeigen 1261573


----------



## rocky1081 (29. April 2021)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Hallo Vertex Fans,
> 
> ich hätte die Möglichkeit mein Vertex neu Lacken zu lassen. Natürlich von einem Profi, der nichts anderes macht. In perfekter Qualität. Was meint ihr dazu?Machen?!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben-HD (29. April 2021)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Hallo Vertex Fans,
> 
> ich hätte die Möglichkeit mein Vertex neu Lacken zu lassen. Natürlich von einem Profi, der nichts anderes macht. In perfekter Qualität. Was meint ihr dazu?Machen?!
> 
> ...


Sieht mega gut aus!


----------



## rocky1081 (29. April 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Sieht mega gut aus!


Stimmt. Daher wird mein schwarzes Vertex wohl rot weiß im Retro Look


----------



## doctorska (1. Mai 2021)

Hammer ,absolut genial ,bitte unbedingt Bilder einstellen wenn es  fertig ist.Viel Spaß bei der Umsetzung.
👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky1081 (1. Mai 2021)

doctorska schrieb:


> Hammer ,absolut genial ,bitte unbedingt Bilder einstellen wenn es  fertig ist.Viel Spaß bei der Umsetzung.
> 👍


Mach-wird aber noch dauern. Erstmal Radl zerlegen, dann Rahmen einschicken. Bei Interesse gerne PN des Designers. Einer der besten überhaupt


----------



## CAESAR87 (5. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

welche Größe würdet Ihr bei 1,77m und 83SL empfehlen?
Eher L?


----------



## Catsoft (6. Mai 2021)

CAESAR87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche Größe würdet Ihr bei 1,77m und 83SL empfehlen?
> Eher L?




Hast du ein Referenzbike? Mein Frau und ich fahren bei 1,78 jeweils ein M. Fahren aber insgesamt eher M als L.


----------



## dpg (9. Mai 2021)

Ich bin nur 1,70 mit 78SL und habe das MD.
Würde aber bei 1,77 definitiv zu einer Nummer grösser raten.
Finde, dass das Vertex - im Vergleich mit anderen Bikes - eher klein ausfällt.


----------



## rocky1081 (29. Januar 2022)

Weiß jemand von euch ob das Vertex 2022 noch angeboten wird? Es ist nirgends etwas zu finden.


----------



## Catsoft (29. Januar 2022)

Nö, für 2022 gibt es kein Vertex mehr...


----------



## jonnys (29. Januar 2022)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch ob das Vertex 2022 noch angeboten wird? Es ist nirgends etwas zu finden.


Traurig aber wahr.  E-Bikes sind wichtiger ,bringen mehr Kohle


----------



## numinisflo (29. Januar 2022)

Das ist irgendwie einfach nur schade.

Gibt es dann überhaupt noch ein Hardtail von Rocky?


----------



## Catsoft (29. Januar 2022)

Blizzard? https://intl.bikes.com/collections/blizzard
Soul? https://intl.bikes.com/collections/fusion
Fusion? https://intl.bikes.com/collections/soul

Aber ja, da ist doch alles nix


----------



## numinisflo (29. Januar 2022)

Ja du hast natürlich Recht. Aber das kann man ja getrost vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (30. Januar 2022)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Das ist irgendwie einfach nur schade.
> 
> Gibt es dann überhaupt noch ein Hardtail von Rocky?


Das Growler, was aber definitiv keinen Race Ansatz hat wie das Vertex. Ist eher ein verspieltes Trailbike. Außerdem gibt es das nur in Alu. https://intl.bikes.com/collections/growler


----------



## Catsoft (30. Januar 2022)

Yo, das ist schon bitter, dass Rocky kein echtes XC mehr im Sortiment hat. Aber ehrlich: Unsere Vertex stehen seit dem Kauf von Blurs nur noch rum. Ich würde mir heute einen China Clone zulegen, die Lackierungen sind ja bei RM auch nix mehr. Oder gleich ein OIZ....


----------



## All-Mountain (1. Februar 2022)

Es gibt sie noch😀
Mein Rocky Händler hier in München hatte noch zwei Vertex 70 dastehen. Da hab ich  mir das XL direkt kaufen müssen 🤩


----------



## rocky1081 (4. Februar 2022)

Also ich habe mich mal schlau gemacht bei Bikeaction direkt.  Vertex gibt es nach wie vor. Jedoch nur im B2B Shop zu sehen. Lackierung bleibt wie sie aktuell ist. 

Vertex spielt nur im nordamerikanischen kaum mehr eine Rolle. 

Mal sehen was kommt….


----------



## rocky1081 (23. Juli 2022)

Hallo,

wollte mal in die Runde fragen, ob es 2023 noch ein Vertex gibt? Und wenn ja in welcher Farbgebung?


----------



## Boshi_Michael (27. Oktober 2022)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mal in die Runde fragen, ob es 2023 noch ein Vertex gibt? Und wenn ja in welcher Farbgebung?


Ja, es wird das bisherige Vertex weiterhin geben und auch in einer neuen Farbe. Gehe mal zu deinem Händler, der müsste alle Infos haben.


----------



## LupilusX (28. Oktober 2022)

Magnum_Phoenix schrieb:


> @NRSFRANK
> Könntest du bitte mal deinen Laufradsatz wiegen? Und weißt du zufällig welche Naben+ Speichen verbaut sind?


Erst jetzt den Beitrag zufällig gesehen --> mit Zitieren antworten, dann bekommt man Bescheid...
Naben: XT
Felgen Mavic 221 mit 1,8mm Speichen


----------



## LupilusX (28. Oktober 2022)

Vertex 2000 oder 2003? 19,5"
10,1kg


----------



## rocky1081 (30. Oktober 2022)

Boshi_Michael schrieb:


> Ja, es wird das bisherige Vertex weiterhin geben und auch in einer neuen Farbe. Gehe mal zu deinem Händler, der müsste alle Infos haben.


Merci für die Infos. Werde ich machen. Wie wird die Farbe sein, falls Du es weißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha81 (26. November 2022)

Hallo liebe Rocky Gemeinde. Mein neuer Zulauf ist ein 2006er Vertex Tribal . Kann mir bitte jemand näheres zu den Tribal Versionen berichten . Mich würde interessieren welche Varianten der Tribals es gab und ob diese in der Stückzahl limitiert waren . Baujahre wäre auch interessant. 
Viele Grüße, 
Micha


----------



## Boshi_Michael (5. Dezember 2022)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Merci für die Infos. Werde ich machen. Wie wird die Farbe sein, falls Du es weißt


Das Vertex wird es nur noch in 2023 und nur für den deutschen Markt geben. Dannach ist Schluß. Das Vertex kommt als 70er mit XT Gruppe wie bisher. Die Farbe ist schwarzmatt/beige und sehr schick wie ich finde. Listenpreis ist 3.900,- EUR, also mal satte 500,- EUR Aufschlag zu 2022. Details und auch Bilder zur Lackierung gibt's beim Händler. Ich wurde gebeten, nichts in den sozialen Medien und Foren zu posten 🤐
.


----------



## Boshi_Michael (18. Dezember 2022)

Das aktuelle Vertex kann ja auch mit Reifen bis 27.5x2.8 gefahren werden. Fährt das einer von euch und kann dazu berichten? Fahrverhalten, vielleicht auch Fotos zum Bike, wie nutzt ihr das Rad mit der Fatbike Bereifung? Danke schon mal!


----------



## Catsoft (19. Dezember 2022)

Boshi_Michael schrieb:


> Das Vertex wird es nur noch in 2023 und nur für den deutschen Markt geben. Dannach ist Schluß. Das Vertex kommt als 70er mit XT Gruppe wie bisher. Die Farbe ist schwarzmatt/beige und sehr schick wie ich finde. Listenpreis ist 3.900,- EUR, also mal satte 500,- EUR Aufschlag zu 2022. Details und auch Bilder zur Lackierung gibt's beim Händler. Ich wurde gebeten, nichts in den sozialen Medien und Foren zu posten 🤐
> .


Bilder finden sich aktuell übrigens bei ebäh-kleinanzeigen


----------



## Boshi_Michael (19. Dezember 2022)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Bilder finden sich aktuell übrigens bei ebäh-kleinanzeigen


Aber leider nicht mit fetten 27.5er Reifen


----------



## Catsoft (20. Dezember 2022)

Boshi_Michael schrieb:


> Aber leider nicht mit fetten 27.5er Reifen


Hier stand Blödsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

